# Buds & Blooms 2011 ~ Part 3



## Martha Moo

​
new home ladies

Happy 

Donna​


----------



## zoe25

ooooo first time ive ever been first


----------



## lollipops

Hello shiney new thread  

Hi zoe - hope you and gorgeous Archie have had a nice weekend x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello ladies!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hello my beautiful ladies! Hope you're all well?


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Yay a new home   The only problem with a new home though is I can't look back to remind me what was said to do personals   So sorry girls just a short one from me   I hope that you are all well and have had good weekends  

Claire, You are probably no longer reading but I wanted to send you a 

AFM - Had my blood test results back. Thyroid is fine at 1.37 but my prolactin was 157   Normal levels for a non-pregnant woman is 2-29 and a pregnant woman 10-209. So I guess my body still thinks its pregnant   Got an appointment with my consultant on Tuesday. 

xxx


----------



## zoe25

lolli, yes lovely apart from the necessary visit to fil where all the lazy clampits were....came out with less money and a headache!! (fil is lovely and so is mil, although she does moan a lot about archie refuses to sit on her lap...he doesnt sit on anyones lap, not even mine unless theres entertainment to watch! )

belle, yikes to the prolactin, bless you no wonder your body is confused, nothing like a bit of salt to rub into things  hope the appt tues helps you x x

hi mrs rock hope you still arent working x 

hi kt, did you have a nice day??


----------



## zoe25

oooo have any of our cat lovers seem those horizons programmes with the cats wearing cameras?? think  i need to have a peak....


----------



## dialadink

Hello gorgeous ladies

Just as I manage to drop in and check up/catch up and post u move to a new home, and like belle I can't remember what I read!!   lol

Zoe - Gerbera's?! Outdoors? Surely not. I thought they were just for indoor too... Xx

Belle - not nice about your prolactin result. Good to know u know whats what - hope the consultant has a plan to get you sorted quickly. Can't be any fun at all for u.   from me x

Lolli - think u asked about the restaurant we went to. Yes, I noticed on their website there's one in derby. The one at the O2 was amazing. The man said it was their flagship one (what does that mean anyway?) was super yum. Unlike a lot of buffet type places u got loads of stuff cooked to order. Deffo recommend it. 
Loving DH and your bro's man v food on **. 5 burgers!!   bet that's still repeating on them now!! Lol 
When is your appt Hun? Is it this week or next? X

Pray - liked the pics of the house and glad u should be a bit more settled now. Hope your mum gets things sorted ASAP to get back to u.   xx

Kt - sorry to read about your sad news.   to u. 

Faith - good luck at tomorrow's scan. Sure all will be perfect in womb world.   x

Mrs r - cant say I liked the sound of work today! What a bummer!! Will u get time off in lieu? 
Thought of u when we popped to guys yesterday. Hope the down reg isn't taking it out on u too much!!    E seems to be making huge leaps at the mo learning lots of new tricks!  

Hello to everyone else. Seems quite a few of us are MIA at the mo. guess we are all at funny stages/places and there seems to have been a bit of a funny shuffle up amongst us with all our busy goings on. Really hope we can all keep in touch though, even if it is away from FF. 
lots of love to all who may be lurking in the background. Xxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!    

Belle- oh Hun   as if it's not hard enough bless you, but at least you know what youre dealing with   let us know what the consultant says, I'm sure he will have a plan of action  

Dial- lovely to see you hunny, miss you long time    Hope you're ok?  

Mrsrock-   to work! Hope that bloody d'regging headache isn't too bad poppet, keep up those fluids!  

Zoe-  Hi my lovely! How's you and your cheeky monkey?   we had a lovely day yesterday thanks Hun,  and yes i watched the cat programme, missed the last ten mins though (fell asleep   ) dh bloody deleted it!   might have to iplayer it   what I did see was very interesting though   

Lolli- well done to your dh for demolishing that burger!   you look lovely and tanned in the pics too


----------



## pray4a+

Hi girls,

New home just like me !   

Gone very quiet here since I left and kinda feel I have missed something sending everyone a huge  

Getting settled into house but have now said bye to Mum which was so hard.

Will try and catch up with everyone's news.


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies,

Just making sure I don't lose the thread, bookmarked it as forgot last time 

*pray* Lovely to hear from you  Hope you are settling in OK?

Big hi to all, will be back later with what happened at the scan,  all is OK xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning peeps

Pray, sorry you are mssing your Mum.  You haven't missed anything here I don't think?


Dial , Zoe I love gerberas too!  I had them in my wedding table centres, red gerberas and irises.  


Belle, what a mare.  I hope they can give you somehting to bring your prolactin down.  Or do you just ahve to play a waiting game?


Faith good luck for scan


Lollipops hope DH comes home in a better mood   


Katy I was up for your 3am post!  E has been waking at night for about 3 weeks now, not every night but regularly, and won;t go back to sleep for an hour or two.  Took her to the GP on Friday and turns out she has slightly inflamed tonsils so got told to give nurofen and cough syrup for 2 days, have done that and she's still waking up!  Argh!!  Why did S wake up?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Pray- hey hunny! Huge   for you poppet, must be so hard for you   dh said he'd pay for me to come out to see sil and her hubby, just need someone to come with me   if anything actually comes of it I'll let you know! Mini meet in Sydney!!!!    

Faith- Look forward to hearing about your wriggly little bubba!  

Mrsrock- I hope little E starts sleeping through again soon for you, I'm glad it wasn't anything more   I think S is waking because his big back teeth are coming through, although last night he was hungry as well and didn't go back to sleep until he'd had another bottle of milk   could do with a pain killer that lasts all night!


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls,

Kt, Oh lucky you having DH offer to pay for a holiday to Sydney   Can he not go too? Do you think you will be able to find someone else to take?

Mrs Rock, Oh poor E with her tonsils   Ed also waking up about 3-30ish thinking its playtime. I reckon its the lighter mornings   Re prolactin levels, I've done a bit of googling and because I am doing a FET rather than a fresh cycle I'm hoping they'll let me restart again.  I'm just getting really miffed with the other pg side effects, I still have really bad indigestion and am quite tearful   which is very unlike me.  Hope work yesterday wasn't too bad.

Faith, Good luck for the scan.

Pray, Shame your Mum has had to come back to the UK   Hopefully she won't be away from you for too long. Have you managed to make any new friends over there yet?

Dial, That restaurant did sound good although I am a bit put off by all you can eat buffets - I am lazy and like to be waited on   Pleased Guys has a McDs and a starbucks close by lol. I bet I can guess what you'll be doing after EC  

Zoe, Oh I missed that programme   

Hi to everone else.

xxx


----------



## Faithope

Thanks for the good lucks ladies  

Baby is fine   81mm now and very wriggly!! I think I can start to believe this is actually happening for DH and I..

Be back later xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good news Faith

Belle that sounds rubbish, I feel for you   .  Let us know tomorrow what they say.


KT poor S with his teeth.  I wonder if E has teeth issues too as she's biting stuff a lot, but with her front teeth not at the back so I don't know.

Well having worked all yesterday to meet a deadline today is very quiet   .  But it is a momentary lull, that's just what happens with litigation.  It'll all kick off again tomorrow probably.  If not later this pm.  I am just so hoping none of this interferes with my tx.  I am waiting on AF now so that I can have my baseline scan.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Belle-   Did I remember rightly, you have an appointment with the consultant tomorrow or have I got in a complete mucking fuddle?     
Dh says that it's not worth going to Sydney unless you're there for three weeks nd he can't take that much time off at the moment, we're weighing up the pros and cons of moving as well, found a house we like but needs some work, might be an idea if we could tie in the work on the house while we're away, all ifs and buts at the moment though  

Mrsrock- Nice to have a little lull even if it is the calm before the storm   coffee and a deep breath   I wouldn't have known the boys were getting their back teeth had it not been for them rolling around on the floor being tickled and laughing, you don't normally get to see that far back in their mouths! They don't seem to be bothering them at all really, maybe a bit more dribble, and a few weeks back they went off food they had to chew   otherwise it's just waking in the night!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- see! All is fine with your wiggly bubba   Really pleased Hun, such a relief for you and dh


----------



## Angel10

Bookmarking


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Quick hello!    hope everyone is ok?


----------



## dialadink

back at ya KT!


----------



## zoe25

quick hello here too...having the most annoying frustrating day at work and have no patience with some idiots i work with so will be back later in a better mood


----------



## zoe25

oooo and a nice thing my.profile pic is my gerbil plant from my garden.
..so lush looking though and not even killed them!! x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi peeps

What a day at work, feel like my eyeballs might be bleeding from reading ten thousand documents   


Zoe love your gerbera pic!


Belle what did consultant say today?



AF is here, got baseline scan on Saturday


----------



## zoe25

yes belle, how did your appt go today??

mrs rock   your poor eyes! i'll remember the name of the plant one day im sure...i always just think of gerbils  and know its not far off 

kt, hope s is doing better with his sleep and you got more last night too. my dh moams about being tired too after all those uninterrupted waking up naturally sleeps he has 

was going to watch the cat prog on iplayer but ended up with billy elliot instead amd now im as tired as a kitten so am off to sleep,night night ladies x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Up again   H won't let me put him down for some reason  

Anyway, 

Dial-   to being back at work today, hope you're ok my lovely?  

Mrsrock- sounds like you had a busy one yesterday, hope it calms down a touch today!   yay for af and baseline Hun   how are you feeling? 

Zoe - lovely gerbara! I've got one on my windowsill in my kitchen just like yours, orange too!   hope you sorted those frustrating people at work Hun? Mini weekend today, what you up to?   
Both the boys slept all through Monday night, but as you can see I'm here again! Watching the sunrise   

Belle- How did you get on with the consultant hunny, what did he say?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning girls

KT sorry you had another broken night.  What time did H go back to sleep?  I am feeling a bit better than before thanks.  Getting headches but paracetamol sorts them out.  Got to fit in getting my thyroid tested today so I can get the results back prior to starting stimming which will hopefully be on Monday.  I must say this "pay extra for consultant care" option does mean they pay more attention.  Last time I cycled at Guys with the nurse led option no one bothered checking with me whether my thyroid tests were ok   


Better get on, I had an email this morning timed at 10pm last night from our chief executive responding to the work I did yesterday, nice to see the top people putting the effort in too!


----------



## BathBelle

Morning girls,

Kt, You must be knackered do you manage to get any sleep during the day? We are having night wakings too at the moment but I bring him into our bed now as I find he will go back off to sleep after 20-30 mins whereas if I take him downstairs we're up for at least a couple of hours   Ohh a new house - we NEED details don't you know! Hope you can find someone to go away xx

Zoe, What are you doing with your mini weekend today?

Mrs Rock, Hope you have an easier day at work today. Yay for AF, goodluck for your scan on Saturday xxx

Hi to Dial, Angel, Faith and our missing B&Bs hope you are all okay.

AFM - Dr was happy with my blood results so has said I can start tx again   Really a bit miffed with them though as the DR implant I had fitted only lasts a month and I am 4 days over the month, why they couldn't have seen me last week once my blood results were in I don't know. I'm going to have a right moan at them if they try to charge me for the extra drugs   Had a baseline scan but it looks as if there is activity on my ovaries so had to have a blood test to see whats going on. Started DR again though (sniffing this time) so now just waiting for blood test results to see whether I have to have another bleed or can start taking progynova on Sunday.  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ooh Belle we might be cycle buddies then!  Have given up on the cycle buddies thread I joined.  It moved too fast for me to keep up, mostly with people asking things like "Have you noticed that the nasal spray leaves a horrible taste" etc.  Sadly for me I first noticed that in 2009


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

i have such a bad memory......fancy forgetting to ask about a potential new home for you kt!! is it now h turn for teeth night wakings....you must be knackered! i had similar the other week when archie woke through the night and went crackers when i went to put him in his cot.....curious babies

mrs rock, well like you said at least your bosses are working extra too, glad youve got your scan for sat and the bonus of a potential cycle buddy with belle, hows the dr'ing going?

belle, ooooo bit annoying to say the least about not having an appt last week, hope your test results let you start the prognova

so far we are waiting in for a mobile to be delivered for wsd (dont ask!) but hate being forced to stay in....hopefully should be here soon and we have the water table set up for outdoor play soon too....could be crazy!! getting a bit peeved of feeling lile the local bank for dhs kids and now parents....we are very skint for the imminent future but they dont care to see thay just assume as we work we have spare money just hanging around....oooooooooooo!!!!

anyway stuff them for now wont be seeing any of them anytime soon far too likely to speak my mind


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Mrsrock- glad your headaches are under control Hun   does sound like it was worth the money for extra care too! H was awake from 2-4:15ish, he's awake now too, the crazy thing is he's hot and uncomfortable fidgeting on me but won't be put down to go back to sleep where he is comfortable  I can't win, just have to wait until he exhaustes himself out  

Belle- yay to starting tx again   Lovely to be cycle buddies with mrsrock again   as for me, sleeping in the day has never been an option, the boys only sleep for 30mins   don't know what's going on,  they used to go back to sleep after about 20mins, I've never taken the boys out of their bedroom when they wake, I'm wondering if they might be having another growth spert, they seem to be eating tons!  

Zoe- Hope you didn't have to stay in too long hun?   sounds like a lot of people taking advantage of your generosity and kindness   

Right, the house, we've decided to go for it! Got a few things to do to ours before we can put it on the market but we think we've got time. the house we're looking at is a converted barn and its been on the market for a couple of years, it's not quite finished but that doesn't scare us off   lovely countryside all round, well the same countryside we've got now just 5 mins from our house   its kind of a sideways move but the good thing is we will be reducing the mortgage, less stress for dh, and I won't have to work, yay!   just hope it all works out


----------



## Faithope

*LadyKT* Wow, how exciting!! Sounds wonderful, so does that mean you won't childmind after all? I can't wait to leave work! I love most parts of my job but feel I don't get paid the amount I should for what I do. I will miss the kids but am more than happy to be a SAHM  I have learnt so much about early education and can't wait to impart my wisdom on the baby  Poor DS got what I knew then and that wasn't much 

*zoe* My favorite flower  well done you!

*dial* How are you?

*Angel*  you OK?

*Bathbelle* Good luck with this cycle hun 

*Mrs Rock* You made me laugh about leaving the cycle buddies thread when newbies talk about things like sniffing  When I 1st joined, it was all about the little things, now it's like I see a whole bigger side to TX and if I knew back then what I know now, I'm not sure I would have had the guts to even go through IVF. But you grow a thick skin going through something so emotionally stressful.

AFM well you all know what a stressful week I am having  I need a holiday but no chance of that. Moving in 5 weeks time and got the most brilliant news that the council rang mum's yesterday to say that they are going round next wednesday to sort out a NEW KITCHEN!!    How many people get to say they have had 2 new kitchens in 2 years-ME!  It should be done before the baby is born aswell so that's great news.

I think I am feeling baby-little bubble like feelings, not kicks or movement. I am getting quite a bump now, it's bigger at bedtime. DH kisses it morning and night, even talks to it and says how much he loves it and to give mummy hell with kicks!  Gender scan on the 12th, I can't wait! I have a very strong feeling it's a girl but either way I am just so greatful to be having this baby.

xxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

faithope, great news on your scan date AND another new kitchen ...wit woo!! x x

kt, yesterday was a farce had to stay in until 2 and no delivery, had to go to the depit at 6 with dh to pivk it up and it wasnt even our flamin phone   anyway....exciting news with your new home, eeeeeeeek so im asking the same as faith, no childminding just devoted mummy to s and h?? did h finally end up sleeping ok...hard when they disagree with what we think is obvious...bed! any sign of any molars yet then?

mrs rock, forgot to say before but yes i def like the consultant lead option....the clinic i went only had one main consultant and a registrar and i just always asked for the consultant because i xould and always something comforting having the same person treating you isnt it

afm, my mini weekend was a bit of a wash out having to syay in so long but archie wasn't well so i was also pleased i was there for him, high temp and wanting to do nothing but snooze or cuddle, no chat or smiles bless him and them today eoke up with the joys again! no idea but just pleased he is better, was half looking forward to another day with h if he was poorly but.......back at work and my annoying knackered pc that the helpdesk cant fix, yipeeee


----------



## lollipops

Kt - oooh exciting moving plans !!!  wowzers ! A barn conversion. ..very nice indeed i really hope it all pulls together for you  

Faith - a new kitchen !!! Brilliant ! So when are you moving in to your mums place ( well your new place, but you know what I mean) and fab news on the gender scan.. I had mine at 16 weeks and she wouldnt let us look so had to go back at 17 weeks. Although sonographer did say right from the off that she was a girl - I just didnt believe her !  

Zoe - wow, beautiful flowers. Fancy coming to my garden and doing mine? I cant even pull a weed out nevermind grow something from scratch ! Well done you !!! Howz little legs? X

MrsR - yes is bizarre what use to worry us to begin with when first starting tx, now we just jab away willy nilly ! Hardcore us lot   Hows little E ? I am meeting my nct buddies todag , will today be a pregnancy announcement?  X

Belle - I am pleased and relieved to read your bloods came back ok. It goes without saying that I wish you buckets of luck for this cycle . X

Afm - stupid british weather !!! How can it be gorgeous and sunny yesterday then absolutely p! ! sing it down today! Its making Portugal more and more appealing I cab tell you !


----------



## Faithope

*lollipops* Sorry I missed you in my personals  We move 1st August, We have a week to pack up the boxes, is that enough time? Never moved a full home before, when I moved in it was one transit van and hardly any stuff. I will be 17 weeks and 2 days when we go for the gender scan so hopefully it won't be a wasted journey. Could you tell from where they pointed out that it was definatley a girl? Willy's are easy to make out  O Portugal, I would love to move broad just for the weather alone. Sick of very cold, snowy winters and not getting a decent summer in return


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies

KT oooo a new house, how exciting!  We had been planning to move this summer but we're still waiting for the sale of our London flat to complete, there's been a very long boring drawn out legal issue, and we need the money from that before we can move so haven't started looking yet, I don't want to fall in love with something and then not get it because of the flat situaion.  Lots of luck with your sale.  What will need doing to the new place?  Re sleeping E is exactly like that, won't be put down but wriggles and grumps.  I have to quietly read her stories until she gets tired again which can take up to an hour and a half usually.  How do you manage to type with H snuggled up on you!  I hope you get some good sleep in soon, I know it takes its toll after a while.  I can never sleep in the day either.  E does sleep for an hour after lunch but I never can.

Faith I had a scan at 18 weeks to check for risk factors for spina bifida and I asked to know the gender then, I couldn't see for myself that E was a girl, had to take the sonographer's word for it.  She did show us where you could see the pelvis though.  


Zoe poor poorly Archie, glad he has bounced back, hope you are not too tired today.  When you said you were waiting in for a mobile I thought of a cot mobile, didn't realise it was aphone!  How annoying having to stay in like that.  Why didn't it get delivered to sd's house?


Lollipops how was your NCT meet?  Any annoying chat?  Feel free to vent!!


Well I am really enjoying my day off today, work has been so full on and will be for a good few weeks yet I think.  Oh well at least it makes the time go quickly.  E is settling into the big babies' room at nursery on Wednesdays for a couple of weeks, I went yesterday and they told me she'd had her nap lying on a floor mat under a blanket in the main room the way they do in the new room, I was completely astounded as was worried she would never do that, it really is amazing what they will do when they see the other children doing it!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- oh you jammy thing! A new kitchen! Nice    Bless your dh with your bump too  

Zoe- oooo Yesterday  how very annoying! Hope you're going to have a good moan to someone about it   H woke at 4 for about 15mins, I listened to them chatting this morning from 6 but didn't roll out of my cosy bed until 7   and yes, H has his top molars and has just cut his bottom ones, and S has his top ones and I can see the bottom ones waiting   poor little Archie last night bless him  

Lolli- how's things hunny? Had ya hair done   and how's DB and her walking coming along? You already for the big 1st birthday paaaaarrrrrtyyyyyyyy?  

Mrsrock- house moving is never bloody simple is it! I said to dh that I didn't want o know anything, he should just tell me when to start packing and the date we're moving   Most of the stuff that needs doing on the barn is finishing off but we know it's going to cost alot to get it up to a good standard  

As for the childminding, I'd still have to do it while we're in this house, and as with anything we just don't know how long it will be before we sell if we sell, it all takes time, but I will definitly give it up if we do move


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

sorry I didn't get back on yesterday  

lolli,   I didn't grow the gerbil plant from scratch, the garden centre did, BUT I haven't killed it yet so I'll take credit for that   little legs is still a bit under the weather, I think he has a sore throat because I have and we were up between 2-5 last night but then up and happy at 7??   who knows......now is all the Portuguese sun worth being in spitting distance of the in laws though.......  

mrs rock, so glad someone else had asked the question of why the hell the phone was getting delivered to my house.......pity the person organising it didn't think of that   hey ho I WILL rise above! Hope your day off was nice and wow to E was changes going on at nursery in the big room and her naps, I don't think Archie would do that but then again at the childminders he does get put in his cot awake for an afternoon nap sometimes, he'd go nuts if I tried that  

kt, hope you had more sleep last night, I can only even get sneaky peaks at where molars will be and haven't caught sight of anything, plans for today and aldi shopping yet


----------



## zoe25

tum tee tum tee tum


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Zoe- sorry you were all on your lonesome yesterday Hun   I hope you and Archie had a better night last night too, and I hope nothing comes of his sore throat    we were out early and back late yesterday   went and had my nails done and then met up with some mums and bubbas at a farm, had a lovely time, got stuck in traffic on the way home though which meant the boys were asleep in the car for longer than I'd like so consequently went to bed later   good job we just had picnic leftovers for dinner  
We're off to my dads today,  it's my step brothers 40th and I'm really dreading it   looks like rain so his party will be indoors which means we'll be in the house with about 40 smokers, not a happy bunny about that   the whole thing from the moment we get in the car to go, to the moment I've washed everything to get the smoke smell out just really stresses and panics me   

Anyway, hope you all have a lovely weekend and are doing something nice?


----------



## Mrs Rock

It must have been the night for it last night KT, E refused to fall asleep until 8.30pm and I see from ** that DB was at it too!  She used to be shattered by 6.30pm, now she is regularly awake until after 8pm, not sure what is going on, she only has the one nap of an hour in the day and I feel she needs that.  


Zoe sorry could not post yesterday, I was in the office and I can only read when I'm there.  I do read though!   


KT that does sound like a stressful party.  I have to wash everything after we visit my parents cos of the smoky smell, even though my Mum says she never smokes in the house and I don't really notice it when I'm there, when I open up the suitcase at home - whoa!  Smoky!!  Hope it isn't as bad as you expect   


Well I've got my baseline scan today, hope all is ready to go as I am sick of having a headache after every sniff, I am practically mainlining paracetamol.  And then....wait for it.....I am off to hairdressers to get my hair dyed!  Eeek!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening all! 

Mrsrock- hello poppet   how did your baseline scan go Hun? And how do you like your hair?! My dh said he would treat me to have my hair done, I was looking at the cover photo of me and did that sad whiney voice (you know the one   ) and said...'ohhhh I reeeeally loooved my hair like that' all sweet and innocent puppy dog eyes   works every time   
Luckily the party wasn't as bad as it could have been   we were outside the whole time so minimal damage done   boys all tucked up in bed hopefully exhausted enough to sleep all night! The whole sleeping thing or should I say lack of it puzzles me sometimes, I really think the boys are going through a growth spurt as well as teething, they are hungry when they wake in the night and have had to give them milk, I suppose next week it'll be something different   hope E sleeps better tonight for you my lovely


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hey Ladies, just wanted to say I am still here, reading in the wings! Been super busy finishing up college and tbh because I'm not going through tx and was away so long I sometimes feel a little out of the loop, like I don't have much to add but I do really enjoy reading about what you lot get up too  (I'm nosey like that!) 

Anyway, a big hello to everyone and hope you're all well, I will still be nosing around and am sure now I've got more free time I'll participate more often  xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Stacey! Hello darlin'!  Lovely to 'see' you  Are you all done now at college? What's next for you hunny? Don't feel out of the loop Hun, you're one of the Family!   is that your little pupster in your pic? Sooooo cute!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Sorry I've just read that back, it sounds odd, lots of questions, sorry


----------



## Mrs Rock

Heeey glad the party was not too bad in the end KT.  Was the weather ok then, we've had rain here.  Had another look at your cover photo - do love your hair like that   .  Also saw some pics of the boys I hadn't spotted before.  They are the image of you aren't they!

Baseline scan was fine, ovaries quiet and lining thin.  Had blood taken and Dr will call me tomorrow to tell me the result, however he said probably wouldn't start stims until Wednesday.  Was disappointed to hear that as I had thought if the scan was ok I would be able to start straight away.  Ah well he's the boss!


----------



## lollipops

Hey girls.

Fleeting visit here. I am off to bed zzzzzz .

MrsR - pleased that your down reg scan went well. Strange your not stimming sooner but as you say - they know best  

Kt - lovely photos of you & DH on ********.  And yay to a haircut !!! We need some pampering every now & then dont we  

And ladies - babies and sleeping are two words that just don't go together   dont get me wrong DB sleeps like a dream most night but think we are going through some separation anxiety when it comes to naps and bedtime. Arhh well, nothing can ever be as bad as it was before so I can handle a little clingy screaming at bedtime - as long as she doesn't carry on for 2hrs like she did last night !!!!  

Stacey - nice to 'see' you again.  Don't stay away, just dive in and chat away! So wha next now college is done and dusted ?  


Right sorry I know thats a short personals but I am knackard .

Laterz babies xxx


----------



## smile 26

Hi all, just wanted to say i'm still here lurking in the back ground popping on when I can to see how all you lovely ladies are hope you are all well xox


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!

Mrsrock- Your scan sounds good hun, roll on stimms on Wednesday then! Let us know what the Dr says.   thanks for saying about the boys, everyone says they are like my dh, although the mil has said they've started to look more like me  

Lolli- how's you hunny? Been busy? I've just been reading about 'sleep' very interesting, some things I'll have to give a go   Hope DB was ok last night?  

Smile26- hello lovely! Look at your little poppet bless her, so gorgeous!   how are you?


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Kt, Pleased that the party wasn't as bad as expected. Wow a converted barn sounds lovely and certainly sounds good if you can reduce the mortgage   Have you put an offer on it yet?

Smiles, Hello. I see you have a leap baby. When do you celebrate her birthday? I was convinced Ed was going to be born on 29th (he was due on 27th) but he came a couple of days early.

Lolli, Hope you had a better night last night   Good luck for your consultation this week xx

Mrs Rock, Yay for your baseline scan   Looks as if we will be cycle buddies (and hopefully bump buddies  ). My ET is planned for 11 Jul so I guess that will be a similar time to you? Loved your video of E this morning. I had to keep playing it for Ed as he would shout and get upset when E left the room and the video stopped 

Stacey, Yay to finishing college   What have you got planned for the summer? 

Zoe, You said that you don't put Archie in his cot awake for his naps. Where do you put him/how to you get him to go down? I have a nightmare with Ed and his naps as he will only go down in his pushchair. I have to take him on a 30 min walk! How's work going now? Do you still have nothing to do?

Faith, Re moving, I would recommend you get in packers, so much easier that doing it yourself and they do it in a day 

Hi to our missing B&Bs and lurkers xx

Has anyone heard form Ale lately? I think she's on holiday in Brazil at the moment and I worry with all of the trouble going on there   

AFM - Yay started progynova today   I'm DR using suprecur, I've never used it before and it sending me


----------



## lollipops

Hello Smile - it's been ages since we heard from you. How's your lovely baby girl Katie? And how are you ?   


Belle- yay to down ragging but sorry the drugs are making you feel   , hate that the drugs have such horrid side effects. Just to jump on what you are talking about with Zoe, DB only use to be able to sleep in the cars eat! Which would mean endless driving around.    I had to get tough and started putting her down in her cot when she was 6/7months old, at first it was hell and she would scream and scream, but I gave it a couple of weeks and she then happily went down in her cot for naps. Trouble is now she won't sleep anywhere else but her cot    honestly these babies should come with warning signs and manuals!!! So it can be quite retricting having to be home for naps times, however I am in the process of dropping her afternoon nap , and just sticking with her morning nap....it's tough going but we are getting there   


Mrs R - love the ******** vid, she really is as cute as button !!!!   


Kt- I have read every book out there!!!! Honestly    I really wish I knew why one minute they are sleeping like angels and the next minute they are having none of it!!!    Lee was at a stag do yesterday , so last night was the first night in months that I bathed her and put her to bed ( lee does it usually) . So I did it and I knew she would play up because it was me! And she did    bath time was fine and bottle was fine but as soon as I put her in her cot all hell broke loose! 1hr20mins later she's finally asleep!!! Honesty, she's so use to her routine at night with daddy that me doing it sent her into a panic. She wouldn't let go of me and was holding her arms around my neck and clinging onto me for dear life when I tried to get her into her cot!    Thankfully though she's still been sleeping through ( odd wakings but I leave her to it) but her actual bedtime is more like 8/9pm at the minute as she's kicking off every bedtime wanting mummy cuddles


----------



## Faithope

Hi

*bathbelle* good luck with this cycle  regarding moving-we have got a removal company and have a week to pack as we all start our holidays at the end of July 

I will catch up later as we are off out for a meal at the pub for DS's birthday which is tomorrow-15 

You may have seen my ** rant about being abused verbally in the street-in my mums, soon to be our house, we erected a 6ft fence out the front. Well lets just say she has forgotten about the hanging baskets on her fence out the back and is on the war path about the new fence. I have checked the laws regarding said fence and as long as it's2m or less then its not an issue. If we were by a highway then it's to be no more than 1m. The reason we put this fence up is because of the problems my family have with this neighbour and they all smoke in the porch which just happens to be right next to my front door.

She swear at me, sent her daughter out to have a go at me and proceeded to try and stir things by telling me she would reveal all that my mum had told her in the past. I told her that I have no interest in what she had to say and that peed her of even more!

I asked the police some advice on the matter and they said to log everything, to call them each time this happens and to get advice from the council.

Going around to mums now to take down the brackets on her fence out the back-and putting them on our new fence out the front.

I need to keep calm for baby's sake. It's very hard when someone is shouting at you in the street f'ing and blinding with the finger pointed..

Be back later xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Bathbelle yes, all being well hoping for EC that week so ET a few days later.  Would be so nice if we could be bump buddies    I am DRing with Suprecur also, not the most fun you can have out of a bottle. is it    Glad Ed enjoyed the video!  Little does E know she will never be allowed to row (assuming I could stop her but I guess that's a future issue!) as that's how Mummy knackered her back    But then again it was after 10 years of serious training so maybe she can dabble a bit if she wants to!

Faith are you sure you still want to move there, nasty neighbours can affect your quality of life so badly   


Lolli E is similar with naps, she naps really well in her cot but not in pram or car seat or anywhere else really except nursery.  Waiting to see if she really will nap on the floormats in the next room without problems, I could hardly believe she did it that first time, we'll see. 


KT yes the boys are just like you!  Two little KT-pickles   

Hello Smile, Stacey   


Dial, where you at hun??




So, Dr rang today and said start stims on Wednesday, told me my dose and I am happy with that, not starting me too high cos I tend to over respond at the beginning.  In other news it looks like we might be finally about to exchange contracts on the sale of our flat!  We might be moving this year after all, just when I had all but given up on it!


----------



## x-stacey-x

LadyKtCuddles - Hey hun, there were lots of questions but it's perfectly fine   now college is all done I will be having a nice relaxed summer! I start a biology and chemistry degree in September but will be applying for Midwifery again and seeing what happens. Not holding out too much hope for getting a place as there's only one university within a 2 hour drive of where I live that does the course and it only has 44 places and had 1500 applicants last year   That is my little fur-baby   He is my life and he is very naughty as he knows he can get away with anything and everything! Will be starting tx again in October, we were going to do it in July but decided to wait so should a miracle happen   I'll still be able to finish my first year.

Bathbelle - how's things? As I said I have been reading and I'm sorry about everything that's gone on recently, nice to see your back on the rollercoaster and DR. How's it going this time round? 

Lollipops - Hey   how's your gorgeous girlie? Hope your all well 

Faithope - Congratulations on your pregnancy hope things are progressing nicely  

MrsRock - Hi hun, yay for possibly moving that's exciting! Will it be close to where you are now?

A big hello to everyone else   xx


----------



## smile 26

HI again ladies twice in 2 days I am spoiling you all  
KT- i'm doing well thank you expanding nice and quickly roll on end of august for my maternity leave  
Belle- oh yes our little leap-ling   we celebrated her birthday on 1st March this year she was born 13:36hrs so we thought as it was after midday was the best date! we shall celebrate it on the 29th Fen every leap year  
lolli- Katie is doing so well now becoming her own little person more and more each day crazy how they grow up tooooo fast isn't it every day is a blessing with the little ones isn't it. Just the dreaded back teeth coming through which seem to be causing a lot of discomfort so heartbreaking when you cant take the pain away. 
Mrs R - good luck with your tx everything crossed xox
Faith- big hugs to you for the silly neighbours I think its the same in most places nowadays       hope the hanging baskets like the new homes lol xox
x-Stacey-x - good luck with your degree in September these next few months will fly by so enjoy the relaxing while you can!!!!! 
Hi to anyone I've missed
AFM- not much to report been really busy at work had the dreaded inspectors in and they want one or two thing amending before they return so trying to get them done asap as we don't know when that'll be!!!! life at home with Katie and hubby is great feel so close as a family which is the best feeling  
right best be off need to get in some shut eye in case we wake with the big bad teeth again   love to all speak again soon xox


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Belle- its all go then! Yay to D'regging Hun   we haven't put in an offer on the house yet no, I don't think the guy would accept an offer from us as our house isn't even on the market yet, soon though hopefully, we've got a few things we want o do to ours before we do, but we've decided to not stress ourselves with it all and if it goes before we get a chance then it wasn't meant to be  

Lolli- well done Hun for getting through bath and bed with DB, I suppose we all like routine don't we   bless her   I have to say the whole waking in the night is causing me a bit of stress   

Faith-   sorry you've had such a horrible experience with the neighbours, they sound like right trouble makers, glad you got some advice though hun, behaviour like that shouldn't be tolerated  

Mrsrock- yay to exchanging contracts! Finally!   exciting haing a move on the cards   glad all is ok with disses for stimming too hunny, bring on those eggies!  

Stacey- relaxing summer sounds perfect   are you going on holibobs? I'm amazed at the ratio of applicant to places for midwifery   I thought they were crying out for midwives! And we'll be   for that little miracle or you hunny   

Smile- Congratulations again hunny   poor little Katie and her teeth    both the boys are getting their top and bottom back teeth poor little monkeys   like you say, wish I could take the pain away   Have to rely on calpol and nurofen for now   

Well after an hour the boys are dosed up, back in bed and fast asleep, I on the other hand am not!   (obviously   ) poor dh is really suffering, he wakes up to help but the boys only want me, I think he would feel his broken night wasn't in vain if he could actually help bless him, he's under so much pressure at work at the mo and can't afford to make mistakes through lack of sleep   was considering going to my mums for a couple of nights, I just don't know


----------



## lollipops

Smile - oh big bad back teeth must be the worst. I am dreading them coming as DB has been pure evil with every other tooth !!! glad your enjoying family life  

Kt - oh hun, its rubbish isnt it   you know I 'get it' I have had more nights awake than asleep with my daughter  
So whats your gut telling you about why they are waking. Teeth? Seperation anxiety? Hunger? Tummy ache? 
Its so hard to tell isnt it? I know I struggle at times to tell why but I do know if shes ok once I pick her up then it can't be anything much bothering her. At the minute shes super clingy,  so shes playing up at bedtime as she wants me to hold her. I am not making that mistake again, so its took 3 nights but she settled much better last night. Just in time for another sleeping phase, probably teething !  
And yes its hard for the hubbys. They want to help but they need their sleep. Do the boys sleep ok at your mums? Maybe you could let your mum have them a night so you and dh can get a nights sleep? X

Stacey - enjoy your break from college.  You sound like you are a very busy bee......midwifery will be amazing I am sure! And I hope you get a natural bfp and dont need tx later this year x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- I think last night it was their teeth   as about 20 mins after giving nurofen, they were calm   But needed to get them calm enough to actually give it! Like you I know if it's hunger or if they just want a cuddle when they calm down straight away. In the cold light of day I think it may be dh that's stressing me   it's hard enough trying to work out what the problem is and calming both the boys down when tired without being able to hear dh huffing and puffing   just wish he was able to keep his   the boys don't sleep all that well at my mums as they would sleep in their travel cots but think it might be good for dh to recharge his battery! My mums off on holiday later this week so we could have the house to ourselves   I don't really know what to do, I'm torn between dh sleeping and the boys sleeping   I suppose the boys are always able to catch up on sleep  
I'm gad DB settled better last night, hope you get at least a few good nights in before the next phase


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, picnic leftovers are so handy at times aren't they   glad your step-brother's party wasn't as bad as you thought, I still just don't "get" why people think I am odd not wanting to poison our baby with their smoke    anyway.......  how did the sleep go last night?? It must be worst for you as the boys have been sleeping through for so long, archie has only just started to sleep through (apart from odd nights when he doesn't fancy sleeping for hours on end or for a quick snack  ) but he does sleep through more than he wakes now and the nights he wakes just knackers me for the next day    bless dh trying to help, must be hard for those dh's trying to help and probably in their eyes being rejected, archie only wants me when he wakes but that's all he has known, so even though dh wants to help........is it worth looking at some ear plugs for dh so he isn't without you all that's what we are contemplating  

belle, yeay to dr'ing and having such a delightful cycle buddy too, fingers and toes crossed for you both   as for archie's naps well, I walk the dogs in the morning and archie always falls asleep in his pushchair on the walk and will sleep anywhere from 1 to 3 hours and then in the afternoon it will depend what we are doing or where we are if he even has a snooze but we are usually out so again either pushchair or car seat but I can transfer him (if he's been asleep for more than 5 mins) into his cot when I get home, over the day he usually naps for a total of 2 hours or more; I just gave myself a break with the sleeping in a cot for naps as when I am off dh is usually working nights so I got too self conscious of archie waking dh up even though dh said he didn't mind (when dh finishes working nights archie will be 2 and a half ish so prob won't even want that much sleep through the day) so now I figure he can sleep where he likes, ironically when we are away at my mum's or sister's he will have naps in the travel cot fine with cuddles before I lay him down    x

mrs rock, glad your baseline scan went well, bizarre not starting stimming until wednesday but oh well, not be long now   love E's video, might have to see if I can video archie watching it, it is soooo funny, his face lights up when she walks over to the camera    never realised the culprit for your knackered back was rowing, now surprised you're a bit wary of E taking part. You must be really pleased with your hair and fingers crossed for E's napping with the older babies at nursery x

lolli, soo  how are you today? did DB go down better last night, I'm sure they continually puzzle everyone with no sleeping, clingyness, sleeping, settling quick etc just to keep us all on our toes   love the jack in the box video on **, really tickled me and dh, archie wasn't bothered, bit concerned when DB cried but only a "bit"   x

faith, your new neighbour sounds a nightmare, not what you need now and definitely now with a newborn, really hope things sort themselves out x

stacey, well done on finishing college and good luck for september, my dh will be starting his third year of uni in september and still can never believe such competition for places, crazy isn't it, good luck with the joys of student finance too  

smile, lovely to see you post, also always wondered when leap babies celebrated their birthdays  

afm, not sure what is going on with me but for the past week I am just ridiculously tired, not just sleepless nights tired as I have been for near enough the past two years with the little creature but literally could have slept standing up yesterday and it was only 4pm, ended up in bed at 9.30 shattered    will see how the week goes, annoying me really as I need to fit in some exercise and the house really needs lots of housework doing   hey ho! it's monday....start of another week, and yes belle I think you were asking, I now have work to do thank goodness but not from my useless line manager, but from her boss, my line manager seems to have gotten away with giving my naff all to do! pah, time for a cuppa  


just seen your post kt, sounds a bit cheeky but is it worth (and possible) for dh to sleep at your mum's when she is away to recharge so the boys still have their familiar surroundings........


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ooh Zoe, please video Archie watching E, would  love to see it!

KT sorry about the boys still waking up.  Like you and Lolli say it's hard not knowing why or how long it's going to last.  E is a bit erratic atm  but sleeping better once she's asleep, problem is she's refusing to go to sleep until 8.30pm.  I can't work out why, think it may be developmental, as she is so much more confident walking now and is realising all the new things she can do, think she finds it hard to switch off and fall asleep.  She is happy playing in her cot for a lot of the time but of course when she gets fed up there's a load of crying and storming up and down the cot, then she throws her dummy bunnies out and I have to go in to give them back as she'll never sleep without them, then she goes nuts when I leave again!  Zoe's idea of DH sleeping at your Mum's for a night or two isn't bad, would that be possible do you think?


Lolli - hope you had a better night.  Does sound a bit like separation anxiety.  


So I think the deal waiting until Weds to start stimming is probably because with this consultant care option I am doing, it will actually be my consultant who does EC and no one else, so I guess he has to plan when he can do it.  I don't know why I'd be waiting otherwise.  I've got to say these last few days are killing me, I feel drained and gloomy, this weather and work aren't helping my mood either


----------



## lollipops

Oh its tricky as we all know our DH's have to sleep but at the same time so do we  
Dh huffing and puffing will only make you feel far more stressed when the boys wake and they never settle easily when we really need them too do they !!!  my dh has come downstairs and slept in the sofa when DB has been having a bad night - could DH do this? Or......
Rather than go to your mums could you not move downstairs with the boys - or would DH still hear them?  
Its never easy when they go through this wierd sleepless stages..... but teething is quite often the culprit isnt it? God, when db teeths its hell on earth !!! I think its bound to be harder with two, one must wake the other! Must drive you bonkers! !! I think because db has always been such a rubbish sleeper ( until the past 3 months) I am kind of use to not sleeping but your boys have been far better at sleeping for you it must be a shock to your system. Hugs hun x

Zoe - I hate feeling that incredibly tired. Its like all you can think about is bedtime !!! Yes DB doesn't like her jack in the box but she still pushes the button !!! Strange child ! Yes I certainly cant work out why babies seem to sleep fine one minute, then up all night the next !!! Arghhh!!!! Thankfully DB is sleeping well through the night but she can push her look getting to sleep. I am awaiting the dreaded back teeth to come through, boy thats going to be a challenge !  

Faith - omg your neighbours sound horrific !!! What are u going to do ? I hate to think of the cow bag causing you stress  

MrsR - the weather makes me struggle with how I feel too. Your also pumping yourself full of hormones so your bound to be off color hun. DB was going through a going to sleep later stage too.  She did go down earlier last night. I still have the task of tackling her dreamfeed, we really need to ditch it but I am too scared ! Lol x

A friends popping round now. Catch up later x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

I apologise in advance, this is going to be a me post.

My best friend died suddenly last night (they think it was a heart attack). She was 28 weeks pregnant, the baby has been delivered and is in NICU. She's also left behind a 15 year old DD and 13 year old DS. I'm absolutely devastated. I can't believe this has happened  

xxx


----------



## zoe25

oh my goodness belle, I can't believe it! big hugs to you and massive hugs to your friends family        you must be in a daze


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh no Belle that is awful, I am so so sorry!  How can this have happened    We are here for you


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh belle I'm so so sorry   it's absolutely heartbreaking And devistating   huge hugs to you, my thoughts are with you and her family


----------



## lollipops

Oh belle - thats utterly tragic. I dont know how you or her family and friends are suppose to process this  I cannot imagine everyone's heartache. And that poor tiny baby   its just too cruel and sad for words  the biggest hugs to you


----------



## smile 26

Belle- so sorry to read your deverstating news big hugs   sent to you and the family at this time   much love to you all xox


----------



## Angel10

Belle - Oh my lovely      what a terribly sad loss - I am so very sorry for you and your friend and of course her family - big hugs hunny       

Thinking of you all


----------



## Faithope

*belle* I am lost for words  I am thinking of you and her children  we can never take anything for granted and this has made me realise each and every day is so precious


----------



## BathBelle

Thanks for your kind messages. I am still in total shock and can not believe this has happened   I'm having a glass of wine now, and will probably have another after. I know I probably shouldn't whilst building my lining, but


----------



## x-stacey-x

Belle - I cannot express how deeply sorry I am to hear that, I honestly don't know what to say  
We are all here for you and don't you feel guilty about that wine! Big hugs to you hun xxx


----------



## dialadink

Oh my gosh. I just knew I must be missing something going on over on **, but this...?!? Belle I wish I had some words to comfort you and your dear friends familY, but words fail me. Sending you the hugest of hugs and thinking of your friends family and her tiny little one.   lots of love and make sure you take care of yourself. If u need anything and u think I can help, just let me know.


----------



## Martha Moo

Belle

So very sorry to read your very sad news

Big hugs to you 

Donna

 to the b&b's


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies     

any news on florence and her family belle?? how are you feeling today??

thinking of you with your consultation today lolli


----------



## pray4a+

Belle - so,so, sorry to read your awful news. I can't imagine how you or her family are feeling but want to send you a huge hug      and will be praying for the little one.  


Big   to all


----------



## BathBelle

Thank you all for your kind words.

Things are not looking good for Florence. She didn't respond to tests yesterday and they are running some more tests on her brain this morning. The family are getting ready to say goodbye   When I spoke to the DD, my goddaughter, yesterday she said she would like me, and her mum would have wanted me, with them, so I am going down later today. I'm not sure how long I will stay in the area, or even if I have a bed for the night - my Mum lives about 20 mins from them but she is in Turkey at the moment and I don't have a key to her house. I think her neighbours have a key so I am hoping that they are in. So if I stick around there I will not be on-line for a while. We are still waiting for the postmortem results from my friend but either a heart attack or blood clot is thought to have killed her   So sad.

Lolli, Good luck for your appointment today xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle, you are probably not going to get on here just now but it is so good that you can be there for your friend's family.  What an awful awful thing to happen, have been feeling so sad about it all day.  Let us have news when you can and make sure you take care of yourself too    Thinking of you, and Florence.


Well tomorrow I get to start stimming thankfully, hopefully my last day of feeling like crap


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- yay for stimming! Halfway there (isn't it?   ) hope the crappy feeling buggers off pretty damn sharpish!  



Belle- my goes out to you and the family of your friend, I'm sure you are a great comfort to them in their time of need   thinking of you poppet


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle, so sorry to read your update on **.  Words fail me really, it's just unbelievable that something so sad can happen.  It puts everything into perspective doesn't it.  Huge condolences to you and to your friend's family   


Once when I was a teenager I was upset about something at a family party, I remember my Mum was a little tipsy and her way of comforting me was to say a bit drunkenly "Don't worry, we're all here, all of us, and we're all fine".  I never really appreciated then why she said that, but now I really do.  

Yes KT, half way through the drugs, but only just starting the real process I guess.  Who cares, I will just be happy to start jabbing - weird huh


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning ladies! 

Belle- thinking of you poppet  

Mrsrock- how did ya jab go Hun? Love the pic of E this morning  

Well I braved it and did controlled crying with the boys   the first night it took them 45 mins to go to sleep, second night it took 15 mins and last night it only took 8mins! They slept through all three nights until 7:30 ish! I bought dh some ear plugs to see if that helped before we went moving anyone, so far not needed but it keeps me amused    bottles have also gone   

Anyway, we're off out to playgroup this morning, then the mil is taking us out to lunch   hope everyone is ok, big   to all


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, wow! well done you with the cc, that first night must have been so hard, I have tried before to leave archie and his just ends up getting so upset he is sick   glad you got ear plugs instead of anyone moving out for sleepovers and even better that dh hasn't needed them too    well done you, lots of pats on the back for your hard work paying off   enjoy playgroup and lunch  

mrs rock, liking the jabbing I hope?   always feels like tx is starting "properly" for me when I started stimming, hope there is no sunday working this weekend   ooh how did E get on with her naps at nursery??

belle,    can't think of appropriate words to help but thinking of you and your friends family lots  

lolli, eeeeeeek this time next week, you will have a 1 year old! craaaaazzzzzzyyyyyy    when and what are you doing to celebrate, I think we all neeeeed to know  

morning everyone else, nice to see on ** we are all keeping to our strict healthy eating     

someone decided to wake up at 5 this morning - nice! especially as now I can near enough guarantee he will be happily snoozing, like I should be


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yes KT, jab done and it went fine.  I think cos last cycle I was using Fostimon and Merional which you had to draw up and mix yourself, by contrast the gonal F pen was a breeze and I didn't even feel it.  DH has been away for the past 2 nights with work, will be glad when he is back.  I know it is daft but I have been feeling a bit sad and lonely with this cycle, don't have much positivity.  Well done with the cc, clearly it is working, I guess the boys must've been in a habit of waking and wanting your company.  Glad you are getting more sleep   


Zoe 5am    Hope you don't feel too tired.  E woke at 6.30am which is early for her, went from total silence to a sudden loud shout of "Daddy!  No!" which woke me up with a start!  Daddy isn't even in the house, it's just that Daddy and NO! are her two favourite words just now.  She had a tantrum about getting in the car yesterday which meant we missed our swimming class.  With hindsight I should have been tougher but at the time I was thinking she wasn't feeling well so I gave in and we didn't go.  But now I think it was just a tantrum   .  She's now had 3 naps on the floor mat at nursery, me completely amazed.....


Am meeting friend at the park about 20 mins drive away this pm and I have never been there before.  I can't follow the sat nav so have printed off google map directions and street viewed all the roundabouts but I am cacking myself.  Am forcing myself to try as would so like to be a properly capable driver instead of a nervous wreck/liability all the time but I find it very hard


----------



## lollipops

Can't stop- I am attached to a teething DB. 


But we'll done Kt on c/c - I am a big believer ! Sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind   


MrsR - you can do it    


Zoe- tiredness is a killer! I think I will pass out I am that tired today ! 


Back later x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Ladies,

Lolli, Poor DB and her teeth. She does suffer doesn't she  

Mrs R, Hope you managed to get to the park ok. I'm sorry that you are feeling a bit low with this tx at the moment. I always find the DR bit so much of a drag but now you are stimming hopefully things will start to improve    

Zoe,   Early night for you x

Kt, Pleased cc worked for you. I know that you didn't want to do it, I guess no-one does really. We did a bit last weekend with Ed as he hasn't been sleeping properly since we got back from holiday but that has all gone to pot over the last few days again.  Hope you enjoyed your lunch x

Pray, Smiles, Angel, Stacey, Faith, Dial, Donna Marie - Hello.

I would like to say thank you all for your kind words. It has been a very difficult few days.  I finally managed to eat a dinner yesterday and am feeling a bit better today. In the end I decided to travel back and forward to my friends family's home each day. On Tuesday I went to see Florence. They had her baptised at 7pm and then turned the machines off. I didn't stay for the baptism. My friends DS didn't want to go so I went back to the house and looked after him. I was sad not to attend and hold her after but I needed to be there for her DS too, even though he hardly came out of his bedroom   Her DD has been an absolute rock and even placed Flo in her Mums arms once she had bathed her and said goodbye. Yesterday I went to her Mums house, the family gathered there, her DH, Mum, Dad, DD (again the DS didn't want to go), brother and his wife and children, sister and her 3 children and an aunt and uncle. So it was lovely to be with them all. I have decided not to visit today. The children wanted to spend some time with their friends so I didn't want them to think that they had to stay in with me. 

The weirdest things have been happening though. On Monday and Tuesday the DD had been followed around by a butterfly. It even went into NICU with her. Yesterday she went shopping with her aunt and they went into currys. The large tv in the window went off as they walked in so the shop assistant asked them to go and stand outside to check whilst he turned it back on and a large butterfly flew across its screen and then it switched on.  My friends sister said she wouldn't have believed it if she hadn't of seen it with her own eyes.  There were several odd things too. Today I have been a bit spooked. My friend often phoned me on a Thursday morning, anyway this morning I was in the living room on my own, Ed was having a nap, when the telephone made a bleep like it does when it is taken from or put back in its cradle. There was no one or nothing near it so it couldn't have been knocked. This happened a few times over a couple of minutes  I'm sure it's my friend. 

I am so pleased that my last FET was cancelled, I should have been in my 2ww now and I don't think I could have handelled that with all this going on. 

Anyway back to work tomorrow. I'm hoping I don't burst into tears whilst I'm there.

xxx


----------



## Faithope

*bathbelle* I totally believe that was your friend hun  shes letting you know she is with you all in spirit and that although her body has gone, her spirit is well and truly alive and will visit you  Hold on to that hun xx I am so sorry you are having to experiance this  much love and hugs coming your way xxx

Big hello all xxx


----------



## lollipops

Just hard to reply to you Belle- your friends there with you, in spirit - showing you and her family that she's OK   I can't begin to imagine how hard things have been for you and her family over these past few days and for her children to loose their mum and sister is just beyond words. Your a blessing to that family right now, bless you heart Belle - your being so strong and support to them all.
I know when my mum died (I was only a baby) but my brother was11 and he took it badly. He shut himself away and withdrew from the family, whereas my sister ( who was 12) held it together and helped look after my dad and me. 
I think when boys loose their mum they struggle with the acceptance. And it's perfectly normal for him to feel this way, boys/men aren't good with their emotions are they. He will come round in his own time.


Anyway, sending you lots of love sweetheart, I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning  

Belle-   you are a wonderful friend sweetheart and you are amazing looking after everyone, I hope someone is looking after you too poppet   grief affects us all in so many different ways, with different ways of coping, no one expects you to be srtrong all the time, you have lost an amazing and wonderfully special person  I truly beleive your friend is there with you all, letting you know that in her own way she will always be there, together with her beautiful baby   





Mrsrock-   does dh get home today my lovely? Lots of cuddles are in order I think   and I'm sure once he's home you'll feel better, glad your jab went ok anyway, lets get those follies growing!!    when's your next scan Hun   and here's some  positive vibes for you          



Back soon, boys climbing things in different directions!!!!! Aaahhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!! (don't care that it's after 12 )

mrs rock,    to E's wake up call yesterday how funny, definitely woke you up though! fabulous news about the napping, impressive, a moment needed for you to glow at be a great parent I think   We've had a couple of plank attempts when getting into the car some end happily when he just looks up and giggles others end not so happily until occupied with toys in a moving car    def time to be picking our battles   how did the park go?? I live off the maps on my phone, would be clueless half the time otherwise  

lolli, soooo how is today going?? 

belle, bless you for doing personals when I am sure you have so many things running through your mind and how bizarre with the butterflies, for me I would say take comfort wherever you find it and allow the grieving process to do what it needs to do for you and her family.  You are such a star being there for her children as it must be tough for you too, big big    how did work go?? lunchtime now I hope for you  

kt,    cheeky monkeys climbing in different directions, you mean you haven't grown mr tickle arms yet    how was yesterday, mil behaving and nice playgroup I hope?  

trying to find nice things to do tomorrow for both wet and dry days and have no idea what the weather will bring and would ideally like cheap things   dry days are easy it's the wet days that knacker things as I don't want to end up at a soft play on the weekend


----------



## lollipops

Zoe - I live at soft play on rainy days. Although weekends are far too manic ! 

Doh. Gotta go gremlin is up from nap....

Back later x


----------



## zoe25

soft play during the week I quite like but like you said weekends....a rip off and busy but have just found a smaller one so have a back up if it's wet


----------



## BathBelle

I've never taken Ed to soft play, in fact I've never been in one. Just think it would be full of horrible screaming brats lol. Will have to give one a go sometime soon.  Zoe, what about swimming, always a good rainy day activity or staying at home and baking cakes or painting if you want a really cheap activity. Aquarium also a good for a rainy day but £££.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls, very quick one.  Got sore ovaries after just 2 injections!  Slightly    about that.  Third injection tonight then scan and blood test tomorrow so at least will know more then.  Sorry for short post, rushing about after work xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening, just a quickie, been feeling 'funny' not right today   Anyway, mrsrock- sounds like the drugs are doing the trick then    hope all is ok with your scan and blood tests tomorrow, let us know how you get on hunny


----------



## lollipops

Morning girls - 

A late night isnt wortb it if  you cant have a lie in !!! 

Kt - oh dear  your not coming down with something are you? X

Mrsr - why do these drugs make us feel so rubbish ! I hope its just them getting to work as they should .x

Belle - we love soft play   but yes on a busy day its hell. But they are  fab for meeting friends there whilst kids burn off energy.
How are u feeling? X 

Doh - someone's after her brekkie ! Back in a bit x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Lolli- Did you go out last night or just have a late rough one Hun?   I think I may have a sinus 'thing', woke up with achey eyeballs   nothing a couple of paracetamol won't sort out I'm sure  

Zoe- sorry I didn't get back to you the other day, Did you think of something to do today? And mil is behaving herself strangely     playgroup was nice Thursday although not so many people there this week, and lunch was good thanks, boys were as good as gold as always little charmers     I did however pass comment to the waitress at how revoltingly dirty the highchairs were, when she looked even she was speechless they were that bad   I kindly pointed out that really they should be wiped down after ever use!!! Im sure they wouldn't have passed health and safety!  She and the manager agreed   we'll see next time we go in there! 

So, what's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

belle, thanks for your suggestions,.i thought about swimming too but as irt goes no rain today so out we go, there is an armed forces day fair on at a country park so after the shops we will be there. I find soft plays hit and miss, not been often but they are nice safe areas for explorations DEFINITELY avoid school hols for your first visit though....crikey and was madness when we made the mistake of going then!! ooh and boringly we normally go out so dh can sleep with working cacky night, archie choses not to use volume control with his chatter :-D

mrs rock, sorry to hear about your sucky scan this morning, fx for this afternoon x x

kt, eurgh! who has time to feel ill, hope the paracetamol did the trick x and as for those high chairs...yak! i dont trust public high chair and wipe them before and after :-D glad mil is behaving, enjiy it!

lolli, hope youve had a bit of coffee to wake you up by now  late nights knacker me but yesterday was a pathetically early for me :-D

right after this snack we are off to the shops woooo hoooo then to a country fair that has a dog show, avoiding the weeding that needs doing!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening my lovelies! 

Hope everyone has had a fab weekend in the sunshine?     

Zoe- How was the fair Hun?    re those highchairs, I normally wipe before we use them too but a waitress did it, however she only did the seat and the tray, the closer you got to the floor the worse they got   no amount of wipes were going to clean one let alone two! They needed dunking in a huge bowl of disinfectant   And you're right, who has time to be ill? I forgot to take any paracetamol   feeling better anyway luckily


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning lovelies

Thanks for all the support on ** over the weekend.  Felt so disappointed on Saturday that Sunday's news was actually a big relief!  Took the trigger shot last night and felt my right ovary twingeing sharply at about 5am this morning, now am on progesterone tablets for the next 8 days and when I finish them I should have a period.  Then they will do a scan and if things look ok I'll start stims.  FX for that scan!  The doctor said I hadn't responded properly to the nasal spray and it may be because it is a different one to the one I used before (Suprecur, as Synarel is not longer on the market) or it could be something to do with things changing because of getting older.  He said there's no way of telling.  I did use Suprecur for my cycle at ARGC in October and that went fine but I guess we can only work with what is happening now. I feel quite positive about using Cetrotide now I have got used to the idea, like I said on ** I've tried the usual way so many times now so why not try something new!  



Zoe I LOVE dog shows, did you see loads of cute dogs?  Were they doing agility?  Did Archie enjoy it?  E is mad about dogs.  


Finding it slightly difficult all this focus on the royal baby right now as mine would have been due at the same time....hey ho it was never meant to be


----------



## lollipops

MrsR - what a lot to get your head around. To stop and start must be tough but ultimately its for the best that your doctor gets you on track how he sees fit. Huge hugs to you hun   your going through a tricky time  


Kt - hope you had a nice weekend in the sun. Its clouded over here today ...was hoping for more of that Vit D  

Zoe - how was the dog show? DB would have loved it too  

Afm - great weekend doing DB's photoshoot . Cant believe on Wednesday she will be 1. I get choked up thinking about ut.
Shes got a terrible cough though, any tips? Everytime she goes to bed shes up hours coughing her head off. Ive tilted cot, use vicks, calpol, I have run out of eucalyptus plug in things but will buy some today,  shes got an inhaler for it....but nothing is working.  Whenever she gets a cough it lasts ages  x


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

lolli, vicks on the sole of her feet is "meant" to help coughs, no idea if it works though! love the photoshoot pictures and eeeeeek to wednesday and to party day on saturday, what's going on both days then

kt,


LadyKtcuddles said:


> the closer you got to the floor the worse they got  no amount of wipes were going to clean one let alone two! They needed dunking in a huge bowl of disinfectant


  to the highchairs!! glad you are feeling better and had a lovely image of you and all your boys chilling on the garden yesterday, that's what sunday's are for!

mrs rock, hope that big follie is naffing off as we speak! makes such a difference having a good consultant so I am pleased you have one  I hate the "should have been due date" times even though I am so thankful for archie, that pang is still always there.... 

afm, dog show was lush, archie was beside himself, mind you he will waves and say hi to dogs and cats much more than people anyway   ended up having to buy more shoes for him as sick smelling ones were not allowed to stay in the house for any longer than necessary! back to work today and god there are some stooooopid people about


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Zoe, Oh dear, was Archie sick over his shoes?  Totally with you on the stooopid people around. Gawd I hate Mondays!!!

Lolli, Pics of DB and her cake smash looked fab.  

Mrs Rock, Sorry only had a quick peek at ** last night and saw what had been going on.   I'm on suprecur this time too and I'm hating it   I will not be using it again!  When I do a fresh cycle I usually do the protocol you are about to try with the cetrotide. I much prefer it   

Kt, Pleased you were feeling better yesterday. 

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - Got a lining scan on Thursday. Not sure what's going on though as I have been getting AF type cramps


----------



## Mrs Rock

Lolli E had a cough which went on for weeks and it turned out she had swollen tonsils, GP said to give nurofen for 2 days to reduce the inflammation of the tonsils and the cough went away.  Could get DB's tonsils looked at maybe?  LOVED the trash the cake shoot, I have never seen one before, DB looked so happy, did she eat much of it?  


Uh oh Zoe what happened with the shoes?  Thanks for asking about my drive to the park last week btw.  I did it!  Was majorly chuffed with myself.  I did pick a country lanes route to avoid the big roundabout but still, now I know I can drive to that park and it's a good one too, low climbing frame, paddling pool, sand pit, little ride-on working steam train and a bouncy castle!


Belle thanks for telling me that, it is very reassuring!  Any tips for a cetrotide cycle?  I thought I knew a lot about IVF but I didn't know about this protocol before.  I did take 2 injections of cetrotide during my ARGC cycle as I approached the end of stimming as they were afraid I might ov, I remember it stung a lot and was very expensive!!



KT glad you are feeling better now.

Got such a big day at work this Friday, going to be a long one, we may settle my big case (or we may not!) but either way it is probably a blessing in disguise that I won't be awash with fertility drugs when trying to cope with all that


----------



## lollipops

mrsR. - thanks Hun, I was giving her calpol but might swap to nurofen. She does always tend to have a cough for weeks whenever she gets one. She's up coughing now bless her, she gets herself into a right state. It's as soon as she's lying down that it bothers her most. Glad you made it to the park- it sounds like a great find. We have one like that within walking distance. It has a huge paddling pool, steam train, go karts, pedalows, bouncy castles.....it's fab but always sooooooo busy !!!    


Little E looked like she was loving her new toy car garage  


Yes I am so pleased with the trash the cake photoshoot. She's never had chocolate, or cake or anything that sweet. But surprisingly she only ate a little of it, she was enjoying smashing it up more   she was squealing and grunting her head off as she ripped into it ! Was sooooo funny !!!    She did at one point pick up a massive piece of the cake and try to shove it on her mouth   


Belle- good luck with the scan Hun   cramps may well just be a reaction to all the drugs your taking


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all!  Happy Birthday to Darcey Bella, 1 today!!!


----------



## x-stacey-x

Morning Ladies, hope everyone is well!  

I wanted to wish Darcey Bella a wonderfully Happy 1st Birthday!! Lollipops you have a one year old  

Lots of love to everyone else too xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Happy 1st birthday to DB

Have a wonderful day Lolli 

Donna


----------



## zoe25

ah ha!!! i can get back on here 

morning ladies ;-)

happy birthday db x x

and yes to those asking, the rare time we forgot to take archies shoes off when we got home he ate too much dinner and threw up all over them.....lovely...typically we'd only bought the shoes the week before too  

belle, were you having a scan today?? i think you were def this week...anyway how did it go? x x

how is everyone else?? i enjoyed the waltons good morning on ** this morning, might do it again tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Rock

Noooo one week old shoes in the bin, what a mare   !

Going swimming, back later xx


----------



## Faithope

Darcey  xxx


----------



## Ale40

Hello everyone!!!!  

We arrived back home about four hours ago from our 18-holiday in Brazil, which I am already missing  

Glad to see you have been here after a quiet while, and I have quite a bit to read back 

Love,

Ale


----------



## lollipops

Thanks for happy birthday messages - really had a fab day.

My baby girl is a whole year old   where has it gone  

Off to bed now - I am pooped  

Welcome home Ale - missed you xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello Ale, I think Belle was asking after you the other day, was worried about you in Brazil, everything ok?


Loli hope you had a lovely day yesterday.  Bit emotional isn't it!


KT where are you?  I'm worrying about you now missus.


Huuuuge day for me tomorrow at work.  Roll on tomorrow night!  Also getting very impatient to re-start tx.  I know it's only a couple of weeks delay but waiting is really NOT my strong point


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Im here! (just)  

Mrsrock-   bless you thanks for your concern my lovely  

Hi to everyone! Sorry I've been really busy sorting and packing round the usual day to day activities   off on holibobs on saturday yay!!! 
I had an open house day for my mum friends on Tuesday so they could pop in as and when was convenient, was a really lovely day. Today we went to a fundraiser picnic for breast feeding group, we're going to be in the paper! Got to take one of my fur babies to the vet this afternoon, it's all go! 

Hope everyone is ok? Will try and get back on later


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Kt, Oh no whats up with the furbabies? Have a lovely holiday xx

Mrs R, Good luck for work tomorrow. I hope you can settle xx

Lolli, Happy birthday for yesterday to DB. Have you got the mil staying with you at the moment?

Ale, Welcome home. Hope you didn't get caught up in any of the trouble in Brazil.

Zoe, Oh no about the shoes, you seem to be going through them at a rate of knots. Didn't the childminder lose one so you had to buy a new pair previously?

Hi to Faith, Donna Marie, Stacey and our missing B&Bs.

AFM - Had scan today. All is good with a nice thick triple lining  They usually like to do ET on a Thursday but have agreed to do mine next Friday instead   Its my friends funeral on Wednesday and I'll be travelling back home on the Thursday. I need to crack on with my part of her eulogy tonight   I've been putting it off all week  

xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Belle- once again I'm so so sorry for your loss, I'm sure you have managed to find some beautiful words/thoughts/feelings from your beautiful warm heart for your friends eulogy   I know it's so very painful  
Your clinic have been very good, I'm glad your lining is looking positively lush and fluffy, and if I don't get back on here at the beginning of next week, you will be in my thoughts and I'm sending you much love and strength for Wednesday, and love and luck for ET on Friday   I'm sure your friend will be there with you, huge huge


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, eeeeeek are you all packed yet?? hope the vets was ok too, had my pooch to ours yesterday as apparently she is getting a touch of alopecia but it doesn't bother her so doesn't bother me   aah by the way I love you open house on Tuesday, bet it was lovely, what a nice thing to do  

belle, so pleased your clinic is supportive and oooh what a lovely lining   I hope you managed putting words on paper last night, I can't imagine how hard that must be for you    and yes the childminder did lose one.....might start gluing his shoes to his ankles with a piece of string  

mrs rock, hope your big day today is going well and you have a suitable relaxing drink and food available for when your day is done  

ale, welcome back, how was your time away?  

lolli, he he fancy having a one year old!!  

random question.....how the hell do you work out what colour the hair dye boxes are compared to your actual hair colour!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Buds and Blooms

Belle    coming your way sweetheart, fab lining   for friday honey

Lolli hope that DB had a magical day for her 1st birthday

KT have a lovely time where are you heading

Well the sun is shining, off to SIL she has a B&B in Southport  another SIL is joining us eek who thinks DS is not DH's because she knows we had TX 
Should be interesting so i will catch up with your chatter on Tuesday 

Enjoy the sunshine due 

Donna


----------



## BathBelle

Evening, 

Donna, Have a lovely time away, my bil and sil live in Southport   Did you have divf or is your friend just making assumptions. One of my good friends, who knew we'd had ivf, said to me once about Ed not being DHs biological child   when I said wow don't you think he looks like DH, she said, oh is he not biologically yours   Some people just don't understand  

Zoe, I think you need to get shares in Clarkes  

Kt, Thanks   

Mrs R, Hope today went ok  

AFM - Well I finally managed to get some words on paper and gave to my friends DH. It was the hardest thing I have ever had to write and was so worried that it wouldn't be good enough, but her hubbie was chuffed to bits with it, phew! 

Girls, As Lolli said a few days ago, I understand that you may find it difficult to know what to say to me at the moment. But honestly, words are not needed, just hugs  

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Belle

  

I think it's just assumption we just had ICSI but sil dd had diui so assumes all assisted conception is donor  

I should be packing lol and a rabbit cage to clean he he


----------



## lollipops

Belle-  your doing so well. Putting them words on paper must have been so tough for you    I think your being so brave and your friends husband must be relieved to have the support from you. I cannot imagine the turmoil the family is in. How is her son doing? The biggest hugs Belle    
And   to that friend of yours and her silly comment! 



Donna- some people honestly    you just have to laugh at their narrow minds! Happy rabbit hutch cleaning !   


Zoe- I was always naff at picking out hair dye, infact neither your hair color or the products hair color on the box comes out the shade you expect!    
I really aren't been much help have I !!!   


It - ooh exciting being in the paper for your fundraising !!! And even more exciting about your holibobs on Saturday. Enjoy Hun!!! You have the weather for it   


Hi everyone, it's so quiet here !!! Anyone out there!!!! 


DB's birthday party tomorrow, how lucky are we with the weather! I have burgers and sausages coming out of my ears at the minute. I gave been so busy today, as everything got left to the last minute thanks to a day being written off with " ovulation pain" - honestly !    
I have picked up DB's Mickey Mouse clubhouse cake! It's fab! She will love it   
I just hope she's on good form as she's been moody lately, but then I can't seem to shift her cold, her nose is constantly watering - maybe hayfever? 
Away way, I am enjoying so peace and watching FRIENDS re- runs whilst DH walks the doggy. 


Gorgeous weather girls- hope you all have the chance to make the most of it  xx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

happy party day lolli 

happy holiday day kt 

happy day after your busy day yesterday mrs rock 

and i hope everyone else has a happy day too


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all!


KT have a brilliant holiday, what fantastic weather you are going to have   


Lollipops hope the birthday BBQ goes well and DB loves her cake   



Belle           I gave the eulogy at my aunt's funeral, she was very special to me.  I am so glad I did it, I was thinking about it last night.  I look back and feel glad I could do that for her even though it was very hard.  Hope yours goes well.  


Zoe, my hair dye from the hairdresser didn't turn out the colour she showed me on the swatch!  Good job I do like it.  I think you can't predict it too well as it depends on your natural colour.  Angel would know. 



Got a friend's 10th anniversary and welcome new baby party later.  Going to be a hot one!  Yesterday was hell.  The actual process wasn't too bad but it was an incredibly hot airless room, we were there all day then had to go back to the office late on and brief the lady at the top about what had happened.  I was shattered, missed E's bedtime, I feel I'm not cut out for a demanding job any more no matter how interesting it is


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

hmmm.....still humming and harring (sp?! if it's even a word!) about the hair dye thing....might venture and ask the hairdressers...just thought it might be easier to have it from a box rather than faffing with the hairdressers as I don't always have the chance to be there esp not long enough for a hair dye without little legs.... 

Mrs Rock, glad you got through Friday although the hot and airless room sounds yak! funny how things can sneak up on you isn't it, the priority between demanding job or wanting to do bedtime.....I don't have much interest in my job at the moment (now I actually have some decent work some days I still just find myself clock watching..........) Hope work today goes ok  

morning everyone else, really not liking it being so quiet on here....missing all my friends, I know ** chatter is nice but normally it's just on a specific subject and I like the our mindless chatter about whatever on here


----------



## Mrs Rock

Me too Zoe, also I am not so keen to discuss fertility stuff on ** because they have had security glitches in the past and have been known to change their privacy settings without warning!


----------



## zoe25

exactly mrs rock, exactly   

Not sure what's wrong with me today, I am absolutely pooped! ah well home time now so might actually sit down before I collapse in bed later, can someone pop to my house and make my tea though please


----------



## Mrs Rock

I suggest a jacket potato in the microwave, the world's easiest most filling dinner.  Maybe it's the heat making you tired, not been sleeping well myself.

Today is last day of the progesterone tablets thank goodness!  Am so so keen for AF to start so can get onto stimms again and it's not often you'll hear me say that


----------



## zoe25

oooo may well do a tatie  cheated with little legs and defrosted a beef stew with veg and taties from last week (usually try and make extra and then freeze them as a complete meal!)

mrs rock, ah ha so that should be the deligjtful af in the next couple of days, when i was on prog it was literally the next day so fx for you too and then stimming day 1 or 2 and/ or scan to confirm??


----------



## Mrs Rock

Why is that cheating for little legs?  me not understand.....

Yes a scan on day 1 or 2 of AF and if all ok, start stims.  Huuuuuuurry AF


----------



## lollipops

MrsR - hurry up AF !! Here's a dance for you         spin    I now predict AF here by tomorrow    sounds like you have had a busy time at work of late. Hope the pace calms down for you soon   


Zoe - hello !!!   I feel pooped too. I hope little legs allows you a decent nights sleep. I don't think I am in for a good night at all    pah, teeth !!!   


Where's everyone at ?    It's like a ghost on here ....


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock, not really cheating but feels a bit lazy plus i usually have my tea at the same time and cook something fresh....i know what im like by the time he is snoozing i wont be arsed to cook even a j potato   chop chop af!! 

lolli, so wish db had an easier time with her teeth bless her and as for archie ..who knows seem to like waking for the day at aroung half five so even if the night is quiet starting a day at that time is soooo early...monkey!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ah girls I have finally done it......I got a bit frazzled by all the baby number 2 talk and told one of my NCT friends in an email about the IVF and the fact that am about to start again for my 8th go!!  And she has immediately phoned me just now and is insisting we go out for a night out just the 2 of us this weekend which we have never done, always gone out in a group before....feel very touched and very surprised


----------



## lollipops

Well done MrsR    it obviously felt right for you to tell your NCT friend. I hope having been open with her makes the whole ' trying for a second baby' talk easier    I know it helps me, just because I notice them trying to be more tactful and also it's opened their eyes to IVF and infertility.
My group were gobsmacked when I told them about our journey to get DB. They presumed because of mine and DH's  ages that we fell pregnant quickly and easily!    I soon opened their eyes to the world of IVF and potential fertility issues that lots of couples are faced with and I even explained to them that secondary infertility is common too. Not because I want t hem to panic but I just wanted them to see that these fertility issues happen to everyday couples, and that it shouldn't be such a taboo subject. ( in my opinion) 
It's helped our group be more sympathetic and they often ask me questions about IVF and general fertility questions.
Ok, so yes it still is awkward when they all start chattering about trying for number 2 ( all of them apart from 1 are trying next month) but I just wish them luck and try to be excited for them. It's hard and sometimes I find myself making excuses to leave the room ( nappy change is a good one!!) but I have to accept that although they try to be sensitive to my situation, ultimately it doesn't affect their world.....do it's all ovulation sticks and clear blue fertility monitors talk at the minute  
But overall I am glad that I have told them, and they all agree that DB is most definitely a special baby    and that's one thing we do have MRS R - extra special babies, who despite the odds, and through all the heartache....are here, safe and sound and perfect and we have true miracles!


----------



## lollipops

Sorry zoe - I posted too soon   
Yak, hate those early starts. DB has been waking earlier the past fortnight too. 5:30am seems to be morning to her at the minute, but what I don't get is that she wakes up and is clearly unhappy with being up so early, and yet won't go back to sleep! So I take her downstairs, force feed her an early breakfast and then put her back to bed at 8ish !!! Weird baby


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi beautiful ladies!  

i have been reading but find posting from my phone a little more challenging  

mrsrock- how lovely of you're friend, it'll be nice to have someone to chat to in the flesh as it were   and come on af!!!  

lolli- sounds like DB had a lovely birthday   pesky teeth though   poor little lamb really suffers doesn't she bless her, and I'm sure the heat doesn't help  

zoe- what did you decide on for your dinner then? And how is gorgeous little legs?  

as for us, we're having a lovely time, the weather is perfect, been to the beach every day so far, the boys and I were out for a walk by 7:30am yesterday   the boys were  wearing their rucksack reins so felt like we'd joined the dog walkers   off to monkey world today, looking forward to that!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ps, i agree about **! Xxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

mrs rock, ahh well done on " coming out" (  ) about ivf to one of your nct friends, must be very nice to have such a reaction from her, I find people are curious about the ivf world as there are so many misconceptions about  enjoy your night out  

lolli,    have a mad image of you feeding db her breakfast    when archie is with me I walk the dogs around 9ish and he's off for a snooze in no time too  

kt, aaah lovely to see you, and welcome to the fun of mobile posting   so pleased you are having a lovely time (random...but apparently talc helps remove sand from skin much easier than towel dry etc.....thought I'd share  ) fancy joining the dog walkers, any pics?   and have a fantastic time at monkey world, i bet S and H will be beside themselves with joy  

dinner was even lazier that a jacket potato, cheese on toast, after doing half an hour exercise so fairly sure one wiped out the benefit of the other but saved me going to bed starving and I made some bbq chicken last night for tonight so just new pots and veg to do when i get in...works out much better if I get the main part of dinner done the day before....see how long this lasts  

dh has been in a right grump recently as he ran out of his thyroid meds and then after begrudingly calling the dr realised he had been taking too much anyway so now we are back to grumpy tired, snappy dh while he adjusts to the meds again, I did ask why he didn't ask to dr if there was an alternative med to take to see if the side effects were less but I know he won't do that.....but he has started to realise what an **** he has been as this morning I had a shower without archie playing in the bathroom (a very rare thing) and when I got out of the shower they were both downstairs having breakfast and mine was on the table ready (an even more rare thing  ).....we shall see what the evening brings, for now I am in the office, can see the sea have a report to write......think I should be on the beach with you kt


----------



## Ale40

Just lost a gigantic post and cant post anyhing of **!

   @*(@*(&[email protected]&*([email protected]*(!!!!!


----------



## Angel10

zoe25 said:


> really not liking it being so quiet on here....missing all my friends, I know ** chatter is nice but normally it's just on a specific subject and I like the our mindless chatter about whatever on here


Sadly Zoe I don't think things will ever be the same again - a lot has changed to be honest - besides, good things cant always last forever


----------



## lollipops

Angel - why do you say that ?


----------



## Faithope

I'm confused? There are more posts on ** as thats where most of us are theses days. Nothing has changed on here. Who chooses to post or not is down to the individual, it's nothing to do with changes. We all started the same journey at the same time, of course after all these years things will feel different but we are all still friends and that is what counts


----------



## lollipops

That's kind of what I thought Faith. Although I do think we use ******** far more than here nowadays, so maybe we need to rally the troops and get people posting on here more? 
I do miss the hustle and bustle we use to get on here. I remember logging on and having pages and pages to catch up on   
I really appreciate how different some of our paths are though and I know many of you are needing time out from anything tx related but I do hope you rejoin us soon. We need to help those of you on your journeys,or struggling with any aspect of life and its hard to do that if you want talk to us or let us help    
Anyway, I for one won't let this group disintegrate on here. We have come on too long a journey for that haven't we.
If there's anything that's said here that is upsetting people or causing you to stay away, please say. How can we know if we aren't told. I have sensed for a long while that this thread is becoming more and more distant but I think perhaps if people are honest about how they feel and what we can do to help it would make things easier here.....or no?
I don't know    just love that we have this thread and we have kept it going for so long. It's here that we 'met' and got to know each other, it's here that we shared our feelings , all the terrible lows and the fab highs.....lets not forget that girls


----------



## Ale40

I hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!

*Belle *

A massive hug and a big kiss in the heard.  I so very sorry for the your loss and her family.

Forgive-me, I don't want to sound hard - but if she left little ones behind, perhaps it would be understand the causes of the heart attack. The cause could be something that runs in the family (like my hereditary thrombophilia, to which I lost many relatives); so understanding it could prevent another tragedy in the future...

Is ET scheduled for this Friday, right?

*Angel * 
It's all OK, sweets? 

*Mrs Rock* 
I'm really glad you have friend(s) to share your journey, I'm a firm believer tough journeys get easier when we disclose them to loved and important ones 

*Zoe * 
I'm sorry to hear about your DH mood swings... Perhaps you could scan Dr Google and investigate about other drugs??

*LadyKT* 
I hope everything works on the new house project! How is it going on?

*Lolli* 
I love the birthday baby pictures so much! How was the bd party? Did Bella enjoy it?

*Faith * Any news about the house swap? Did you hear from your council (is your local authority responsible for that,
right)? How is the little one doing?

*Stacey * 
Welcome back  How is everything in your world?

AFM - Feeling secretely light for not have any upcoming tx if I am honest (don't tell DH about that!).  Brazil dragged a bit, due to lack of travelling (it was mainly to see my mum), but it was wonderful nevertheless  In the first days, DH was a pain in the bum - we had the confirmation he lost his permanent visa (he now enters Brazil as a tourist). That's because we took 6 weeks longer than we could to visit the country in 2010 (due to IVF, pregnancy and all its problems in 2010). But he can apply again for it at any time.

We have had a fertility urology appointment last Friday, to learn DH sperm is terrible (98% dead, 30% with morfology/dna-damaged). 
DH has been a nightmare to live with since then. This Thursday I have hysteroscopy to see if my lining is still useful or if it's over for my uterus. On the 18th we have a follow up to learn the fate of our journey.

I am full of dreams and plans. But things depends a bit on the fate of our tx journey and DH's capacity to understand
a "biological family" might not be for us.

*Belle*, thanks for asking about the protests. They were mostly trouble free. We joined them when it happened on my home town. We spent that whole day walking. It was originally organized by students from comprehensive schools; as the procession passed in front of schools, hospitals and public organs, it was joined by teachers, nurses, doctors, civil servant workers, and pensioners. It was wonderful to be with thousands of people on the street, and this time it was not for the carnival. They already have some effect as the federal parliament was pushed to pass some key reforms. But there is plenty to be done there...


----------



## Mrs Rock

AF huuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyy uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupp


----------



## x-stacey-x

Afternoon lovely ladies   Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine - I most certainly am! Could get used to this lady of leisure thing  

Just wanted to add my thoughts to what has been recently said on here - I know I'm not a 'regular' as I have been away for a long time and don't always post on here and am also not part of the '******** thing' but I feel as welcome now as I did back at the start when we all 'met'. The support and comfort I get from you girlies is honestly what keeps me sane. No-one around me and DH seems to understand this journey despite how many times we explain it; I know without this thread I would have crumbled a long time ago. I can't speak across the board as I said before I haven't been here for the full two years - you all know why I left. At that time I was too sad and probably too selfish I am ashamed to say, to watch what was happening for everyone else although from the bottom of my heart I have always wished the very best for everyone. But even after that time away I still felt connected enough to everyone in order to track you down and re-join this thread. I feel the vibes are exactly the same now as they were before, actually no scrap that, the atmosphere on here is so much brighter because many little miracles have appeared and it has proved this does and will work and all these lovely babies are proof of that. It is quieter on here now but I just took that to be because most of you are running around after all these babies! hehe so basically what I'm saying is I personally don't feel like anything has changed, it's still the same old Buds and Blooms thread it always was  

Right now I've got that speech off my chest.....

Mrs Rock - COME ON AF!!!!!!     let's hope all that dancing brings it on  

Ale40 - Hope everything goes ok at appointment 2moro and   DH starts to feel better soon. I sometimes feel really sorry for all the DH's going through tx, we know what it's like for us (and they are such odd creatures   ) you never really know how they feel about all of it.

Faithope - How's bump coming along? Will you be finding out if you're expecting a pink or blue?  

A big   to everyone else - I have read back but think I have the memory of a 90 year old these days, can't remember a thing!  

AFM - I am still a lady of leisure enjoying the sun waiting for my job to start, which I was told this morning is looking like September! SO I am spending my free time sorting out my house selling all the junk I have that I no longer need and all those lovely clothes that I am now miles too fat for   I might start reading up on some chemistry to prep for uni this September (although when it's sunny I don't want to be reading about atomic mass and electron rings) On the tx front we had our first planning appointment on Friday, the nurse remembered us for last cycle which was lovely and is very hopeful for us this time around (although I'm not getting my hopes up). Prescription has been sent off so now we're just waiting for October to arrive   And if that's not enough going on in September and October I have got this idea stuck in my head that I want DH and I to pop off to London at the end of October and finally actually get married! (I call him DH because we've been together such a long time) I'm fed up of waiting until we have the money because let's face it all our spare money will be going on tx until we either get our little miracle or run out of money so eloping seems the best idea! It will be just us and a couple of witnesses we can find close by - and we've agreed once we can afford to we will have the wedding we have always planned to. So let the dieting begin!! hehe xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Ale* Have updated on ** hun with my council issues  Bump is fine, thank you for asking  Sounds like you have alot going on in your life and decisions to be made  good luck for tomorrow 

*Mrs Rock*        An AF dance for you hun 

*Stacey* I think you put that perfectly  Posts aren't so often as you say but that's because we all started TX and had lots to say, then it became a friendship thread rather than TX and lots of ladies are now busy bees. I joined a due date thread to avoid upsetting anyone on this thread with baby talk so I don't post much to bore people with my boring school days  I also have a diary on here where I can let it all out  If you are on **, please feel free to join our secret group  And brilliant news on having it all starting again-it's so very difficult to try again after miscarriage  But never give up hope   As for your uni stuff-blimey its sounds full on so well done you  xx I find out the baby's sex in 24 hours  and I can't wait!! Have waited so many years and gone through so much heartache to get to this stage, I still can't believe it! xxx

Big hello to all the Buds and Blooms


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in quick before bed

Belle hope today went as smoothly as can be  

Mrs Rock COME ON AF

Stacey enjoy your sun and lady of leisuring whist it lasts!

Faith7 hrs eek!

Hi to Lolli, Zoe, kt ale and all I missed

Donna


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

ale, oooh I hate losing posts, glad you managed to re-post   and good idea about dr google x

belle, was thinking of you yesterday     

faithope, ooooh not long to go! x

stacey, definitely enjoy the summer, sounds like from September you will be beyond busy!   and oooo exciting about your london trip  

mrs rock, soooooo af??...COME ONNNNNNN    and last day of your working week today   

morning everyone else, what's on today? I have a painfully boring team meeting this morning while dh faffs about sorting out a new exhaust for the tank and new front door lock, why do things have to fall apart at the same time AND when we are skint and wsd 21st is round the corner - soooo  inconvinient!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls

I am still bloody waiting for AF, am so impatient!


Zoe, it may not be, I have to take a view tonight as to whether the work will wait until Monday, if not then I will have to go in tomorrow.  Am dying for a day off and want to lie on the sofa and watch crap TV!  Oh and in the evening going for dinner with the NCT friend who I told about our tx, which I am glad about but feel a bit nervous   


KT hope you are having a lovely holiday in the sun...


----------



## zoe25

oooh I hope you can take the friday off view, E will be at nursery won't she......ooooh the uninterrupted tv you could watch   Dinner will be nice, bet she has been visiting google, when you find a good "outside" it can be interesting to hear their thoughts, when I told a friend it turned out she had donated eggs 18 years ago and understood a bit more why dh was a bit anal about things regarding little legs. As for AF...bloody typical!

just had an apology from dh for being a grump etc from his thyroid meds, completely out of the blue but pleased that at least he has realised, not for it to get better, I know it isn't nice for him but maybe next time don't let your meds run out........


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - so my AF dance didn't work then? Here's some more ....                That should do it    and a day off all to yourself sounds like heave   




Stacey - bless you honey   we are all here for you    ooh and wedding bells !!! Wonderful. All that matters are the vows Hun, so an intimate wedding sounds very romantic. And enjoy being a LOL, this gorgeous weather is the perfect time for just chilling out. 
I am glad out next treatment is all arranged and organized, roll on October   


Zoe - men !!! Honestly ! Though I am glad that that he's realized he's been a grumpy bear !!! And yes why do things always go wrong at the same time. We have car tax and mot all in the same month....boo  


KT- what an amazing week to go on holiday in the uk !!! Hope your all having fun . X




I am having a bad day in teething hell. Poor DB is suffering so much   she's been up since 6am in screaming agony. I have had to just let her scream in her cot, she's gone to sleep now.....oh it's going to be a long day and night xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Lolli thank goodness she's gone to sleep!  Fingers crossed she wakes up feeling a little easier.  


Zoe that's good that he's apologised.  Not that I'm making excuses for him at all but sometimes I think is more difficult for men to realise how their emotions are affected by physical things.  Like on Tuesday I was so so tired and fed up at work I actually went to the first aid room at lunch time and just lay down there to get a bit of peace and time away from everything and I thought to myself "I bet at least some of how I'm feeling is related to stopping the progesterone tablets" but perhaps it took your DH a while to realise that he takes his pills for a reason!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ding dong the witch is here!  Lolli it did work!  Scan tomorrow at 8.30am


----------



## zoe25

woo hoooo mrs rock, that lolli is a clever lady


----------



## lollipops

Yay, my mystical powers still work    happy AF mrs R -   


Must dash trying to make my teething child eat something for dinner, so far she's eaten a cracker! Lol


----------



## Faithope

Aunties-I'm having a BOY!!   I am so outnumbered!


----------



## Ale40

Hello everyone!! 

Arrived at w about half an hour ago (had a long dentist appointment in the morning).

Hope everyone is well!

Need to get DH a bd-present after work 

I can't use ** at w at the moment - I can see posts, but not all comments but can't post or apdate anything...  

I'll catch you all later!

Big kiss to all,
   

Ale


----------



## x-stacey-x

Faithope - A boy!!! How exciting!!! Congratulations hun, hope he was bouncing away on the scan  xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Stacey, Running away to London to get married sounds a fab idea  

Mrs R, Enjoy your night out with your friend. I'm intrigued to know what she has to say and am wondering if her bubba is IVF too   

Faith, Congratulations on team blue  

Ale, Pleased you weren't caught up in any trouble in Brazil. Did you manage to get DH a birthday present?

Lolli, How's DBs teeting today?

Zoe, Hope DH has been less grumpy. 

Kt, Hope your having a lovely holiday.

Hi to Donna, Angel, Pray, Dial, Jack, and the other B&Bs.

AFM - I'm PUPO   Have 2 hatching blasts on board.  

Had a bit of a worrying moment though this morning. I had 4 frosties left, 2 in one straw and 2 in individual straws. The straws had all been frozen on different days. I wanted a hatching blast transfered so the embryologist agreed to thaw the blast that had started hatching which was in a single straw, and the other single embryo. 

She phoned me this morning to say that my embryos were doing really well, but the single straw (not the one containing the hatching blast the other one) actually had 2 embryos in it   They are going to have to do a report to explain how this has happened but she hasn't a clue. She went through all of the paperwork with me and there was an extra embryo put on the freezing paperwork but it had been crossed off and marked as discarded! Unfortunately the embryologist that did the freeze of that straw back in 2011 wasn't in today.  

Anyway it turns out that my brucie bonus blast was a good one and I have that and the other one put back as they were both hatching/almost hatched   My initial blast that had been hatching wasn't progressing as quickly but was still considered good enough to refreeze so I still have 3 blasts on ice    

xxx


----------



## zoe25

been trying to get on all day for you belle as i thought today was et!!!! congratulations on being pupo, yeay!!! and bizarre but how nice to have an extra embryo and ok to refreeze one again, all good good good, what a lovely way to end this week for you x x

ale, ooh how annoying about ** at work, theyve blocked ** at my work now so just have to use my phone instead  

and yes dh is getting less grumpy, still excessively tired but hopefully that will get better soon, he got me flowers this morning


----------



## lollipops

Belle - yay on being PUPO !!!!!!! What a fiasco about the secret sneaky embryo !!!   But a bonus indeed...... Sounds like you have two smashing ones on board   


Must dash I am trying to get DB to nap in the sauna that is her bedroom !!!


----------



## Faithope

*To Hennups* I'm not sure you still read but just in case you do-I wanted to send my love on the year anniversary of Isla's birth and to say I am thinking of you as your due date approaches, can't imagine how you must be feeling right now, lots of love hun xxx

Big hi to all, off to the sales to get this baby boy some clothes 

*Belle* Yay for being PUPO!!! whoop whoop xxx

*Stacey* O no bouncing from him this time, he was playing with his cord and facing my lady bits so was being a lil pain!  but he's forgiven as he is beautiful  Hows you?

be back later xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Urk I am dying here, not been this hungover in years and years, why did I do it!  Great night though.


----------



## zoe25

mrs rock,     ooh i mean poor you and your poorly head   glad you had a great night out x x

morning ladies!!!! rained here overnight so its nice and cool here this morning...yeay!!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hello my beauties! I'm baaaack!  

Have skimmed back but will post properly later, just wanted to let you know!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Right, I am back in the land of the living today!

Belle, congrats on being PUPO.  Can't believe it about the unexpected bonus embryo, how fantastic!


Zoe it's not cool here!  Currently 29 degrees in E's bedroom even with a fan going and windows open and I had blackout blinds up all day to keep the sun out!  


KT are you back from hols?  Had a fab time in the sun?   

Well I spent yesterday morning being sick and yesterday afternoon at a village fair to see a Spitfire air display thinking all the time I was about to be sick!  Not proud of my drunkenness but I never set out to get hammered, it just sort of happened    I think it must be a reaction to working so hard and being so stressed about having my cycle delayed but also cos we were having so much fun.  I had the best night out with my friend, I was surprised at how much fun it was, not had a girly night like that for ages.  Belle, no her bubba is not IVF but they tried for 5 years to have her and were just about to go to IVF when she got pregnant.  Her DH had been told he had a low sperm count.  Then she got pg with her second who is 7 weeks old when our babies were only 6 months.  She was completely shocked as of course never thought it would happen like that.  She told me she has a good friend who had her DS after 9 goes at IVF and finally she went to a clinic in Spain and thought the care there was far better than here. So she has an inkling of what I feel like I guess, we didn't actually talk about that much but I found it so nice to feel like I could, if I wanted to


----------



## lollipops

MrsR - glad you blew off some steam. Well needed and deserved I say  and I am glad you felt at ease talking to your friend about all things IF related  I am with you on the stupidly hot bedroom, DB's is the same which means another sleepless night 

KT - hello honey pie, welcome back  looking forward to hearing all about your holibobs and how lucky were you with all that lovely  .

Faith - so cuffed for you on having another boy    and pleased to read you have been out and brought some lovely baby bits 

Zoe- please send some rain and cooler weather down here  boy does my teething monkey need some cool air to help her sleep better, I am not liking the nightly wakings!!! 

Belle- be sure to keep us posted during your 2ww  

Afm- a nice lazy weekend, enjoying the sunshine and seeing family. 
DB had her joint NCT birthday party on Saturday. It was smashing and for once she was on top form and was properly showing off her walking skills infront of all the other mummy and daddy's. Made me so proud  
Nighttimes are completely messed up , due to hot hot weather and teething. These back teeth really are the devils work!!! 
Me and DH still can't make up our mind on more treatment. I really feel stuck in the mud about it all. If I am honest with myself I don't want another baby right now, I am not ready, but as you know I don't have the luxury of waiting..... It's so hard to know what to do for the best. I am honestly just enjoying being a family of three right now, I don't want a newborn and all the sleepless nights, I don't want colic or reflux , I don't want my time divided between a newborn and DB - I just don't see how I would cope with an energetic , demanding DB and a tiny newborn!!!  BUT I do know that in a couple of years we will be ready to extend our family, but I don't have 2 years to wait ......... 
  
Maybe we should look into adoption, I regularly read the adoption boards on here. But I can honestly say that an adoptive child will probably be far more challenging .....so again we are not sure on that!

Why can't we just enjoy DB and try again when we are ready !!! It seems so unfair that we don't have this option.
And I don't want to look back and regret.... 

Anyway, enough !!! Just thought I would share


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening again!

Firstly...



lollipops said:


> That's kind of what I thought Faith. Although I do think we use ******** far more than here nowadays, so maybe we need to rally the troops and get people posting on here more?
> I do miss the hustle and bustle we use to get on here. I remember logging on and having pages and pages to catch up on
> I really appreciate how different some of our paths are though and I know many of you are needing time out from anything tx related but I do hope you rejoin us soon. We need to help those of you on your journeys,or struggling with any aspect of life and its hard to do that if you want talk to us or let us help
> Anyway, I for one won't let this group disintegrate on here. We have come on too long a journey for that haven't we.
> If there's anything that's said here that is upsetting people or causing you to stay away, please say. How can we know if we aren't told. I have sensed for a long while that this thread is becoming more and more distant but I think perhaps if people are honest about how they feel and what we can do to help it would make things easier here.....or no?
> I don't know  just love that we have this thread and we have kept it going for so long. It's here that we 'met' and got to know each other, it's here that we shared our feelings , all the terrible lows and the fab highs.....lets not forget that girls
> 
> Me...Perfectly said hunny! My thoughts exactly, it's been bothering me for ages how people seem to have given up so easily, maybe too easily, and I'm with you lolli, don't see why it should come to an end!!!
> 
> Belle- huge huge  sweetie, and yay to being PUPO! And wow what a bonus with that beaut of an embie!
> 
> Mrsrock- sounds like you had a great time with your friend  glad you've got (another) plan for tx, fingers crossed!
> 
> Zoe- bugger, can't remember what I was going to say!!!  hope all is good with you and your gorgeous boy?!
> 
> Ale- hey you! Obviously good for you to have that break, and lovely to see lots of family, I too am glad you are safe though ;-*
> 
> Stacey- hello lady of leisure!  you must be enjoying this sunshine!
> 
> Lolli-  bless you, you must feel like you're split in two at the moment, wish I could help you move closer to a decision, I'm always here if you need to 'bounce' anything off me  sounds like you had a lovely weekend though, hope the weather breaks a bit for you all, poor little DB, the boys are suffering a bit tonight too, can't get their bedroom below 27!!!
> 
> Faith- yay it's a boy! Congratulations hunny!
> 
> Hi to all those I've missed, my brain is a bit  and I'm sorry if none of my post makes sense, it does to me


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh stupid thing! Obviously not all that was a quote! I'm sure you'll all get it  

As for my holibobs, it was lovely! The boys were amazing as always, weather was perfect, beach lovely, apartment was great, it was just a week too short!


----------



## lollipops

So pleased you had a fab time KT - I knew you all would! Hard not to have fun in this lovely weather!!! Did the boys go to the beach ? Did they sleep alright away from home? X


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Lolli, Poor DB and her teeth, we had a couple of bad weeks with Ed as several teeth came through at the same time but they seem to have calmed down now. Re treatment, have you thought about having EC and freezing your eggs to use later? 

Kt, Pleased you had a good time. How was monkey-world? Worth a visit?

Mrs Rock, Pleased you had a lovely time and don't worry about getting so drunk, its not as if you are doing it all the time. It's good that your friend understands about IF and IVF  

Zoe, I hope that DH is continuing to be well behaved and treating you to lots of nice things   And whats this about rain - whats that then lol.

Faith, Hope you had a successful sale shop - I'm sure I read somewhere you picked up a few bits.

AFM - I've lost my phone   I've turned most of the house upside down looking for it, just the living room left to check now. If its not in there then I must have lost it when I was out shopping on Saturday


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, whooppppeeee you're back! glad you had a lovely lovely time away   we're doing fine, pottering on as usual  

belle, ahh hope you've found your phone! the rain was only fleeting, over night just made the air a lot fresher but back to too hot now (and we get it cooler up in timbuktoo compared to you lot!) little legs was happy yesterday with the heat and got a high temp, slept without a sleeping bag ok and had me worried sick, needless to say a dose of drugs and a good sleep for him resulted in a snack of milk at 4.50 then snoozed until 7am today full of the joys again    

mrs rock, hope you are all recovered from friday now   sounds like a good night and it's nice to not have to watch what you say all the time isn't it....the amount of times I've nearly started tx talk!  

sick of the room being too hot, if they are again tonight, seriously considering moving little legs back in to our room as that side of the house is noticeably cooler......hmmmmmmmm

anyway, nearly home time, yeay!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Lolli- we went to the beach most days the boys loved it but weren't to keen on the noise of the crash as the wave hit the shore, the sea wasn't rough by any means but I think it was just a noise the didn't understand   they were fine if we held them   and yes they slept really well apart from the first night when I ended up sleeping in their room with them, but that was ok  

Belle- monkey world was great thanks, defo worth a visit   hope you managed to find your phone? I HATE (with a passion) losing things! Drives me  

Zoe- Hope the bedroom is a touch more comfortable for you and little legs tonight, the boys bedroom isn't going below 27 and that's with all four of their windows open! I love love love the hot weather but can't stand the fact that when you have windows open at night all the flying, biting, creepy crawly things come in   !!!


----------



## lollipops

KT - bless your boys, the sound of the sea is a strange noise I suppose when you think about it. But what a lovely time you must have had with this smashing weather.
Darceys room is 28-29 most nights it's unbareable in there, combine that with 4 back teeth coming through and it's hell !!! I just wish it would  cool down more at night.


Zoe - we too are considering putting DB in our room but I am scared she will kick off, it's her bedroom or no bedroom!!   


What's everyone up to today? 


The great thing about this weather is being able to wash and dry EVERYTHING !!! I love it


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Lolli- might it be worth investing in a small fan for DBs room? I'd must admit d thought about it for the boys room but there is a fine line between too hot and a little chilli with a fan, suppose its trying to find the balance  

We're off to my mums today, she's been away for 3 weeks so is dying to see the boys   probably be playing in the garden   what are you up to?


----------



## lollipops

She's had a fan on for 2 weeks now, it makes no difference Hun    the boilers in her room and that doesn't help!!!    Never mind, it won't last forever   
I bet your mums missed you and the boys!!! That should be a nice day. I don't have much planned. Really need DB to take her morning nap as she didn't yesterday and it affected our whole day. I think we will take trip to Asda to stock up on teething stuff, then maybe go to a farm....trouble is its far too hot in the middle of the day isn't it. Hmmmmm


----------



## lollipops

Where's everyone else ??


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

kt, glad to hear you all had a fab time away, archie had his first proper paddle in the sea in saturday and loved it, didn't care it the was north sea and freezing   dh is a nightmare with flies coming in so tends to follow me around shutting every door and window and then the house ends up boiling again, he hates the flying bugs with a passion but it doesn't seem to bother archie (not that I'm a fan of them either but as soon as dh sees a fly it's like pistols at dawn  ) and would rather he didn't pick up that lovely behaviour from dh! He was getting too hot again last night, grumbling a bit then up at 3 for a feed and not going back down until 4! have a lovely day having your boys spoilt with your mum  

lolli, I haven't yet moved archie either, might try no sleeping bag tonight, think it's more me that doesn't like the idea of it....we'll see. Know exactly what you mean about the weather, finding it hard finding things to do out of the blazing sun in the middle of the day   so what are your teething bits of choice then??

me...bleugh, bleugh, bleugh.....at work but tomorrow is wednesday


----------



## lollipops

At last !! Sussed my new ticker! God it's a pain in the **** doing that   


Zoe - I know, I struggle to think of places to go in the heat of the day. DB doesn't like being indoors all day and because I now don't let her have an afternoon nap I have to keep her busy to distract her from the grumps at around 3/4pm. 
Teething supplies = Nurofen and Abnesol - hardcore stuff for my lady !!!   
It is too hot for these babies isn't it . I am actually rather looking forward to cooler evenings and nights, for their sakes. DB was awake crying at 1am but did settle herself back off. Some nights she's up teething for hours though. X


----------



## Ale40

Morning everyone!

      

Another hot week for us!


----------



## zoe25

lolli,   was meaning to ask when you were going to update it   

ale, morning lovely, how are you?  

need to start thinking of weekend things to do, very tempted to go to a nice farmshop and do some pyo, there is a massive airshow on up here the weekend after so I'll be avoiding that like the plague as it is beyond packed and loud..maybe when he is older


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Zoe, PYO sounds like a good plan  

Ale, Hi hun, how are you?

Lolli, Loving the new ticker  

Kt, Hope you had a nice time at your Mums  

Well I found my phone, under one of the sofa seat cushions   wonder who put that there   But now I have lost my house key, can't blame that one on Ed though as it has somehow managed to detach itself from my keyring. I parked the car in the middle of the street whilst I unloaded my shopping and put it inside along with my handbag and Ed's bag (which had his shoes in it as he refused to keep them on), then got back into the car to park it (no chance of parking anywhere near the house). Walked back to the house then realised the door key wasn't on the keyring. I've retraced my steps several times and can't find it. Had to go into a neighbours to borrow their phone to phone DH and camped out at their house until he managed to get home, an hour and a half later.  They are doing up the house at the moment and its like a building site so lots of fun things and tools for Ed to play with   Wouldn't have been so bad if I had my purse, Ed's bag and shoes as we could of gone to the park   

Wonder what I'm going to lose tomorrow, they say things come in 3's don't they, hopefully its not going to be my marbles  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all

KT pleased you had a fab time on holiday.  I have seen a place I like the look of in Lanzarote and thinking of booling some winter sun, maybe November.


Zoe it's great that Archie liked paddling in the sea.  Where did you take him?  I have some friends who live at Cullercoats, lovely beach there.


Agree with you girls about the biting flying things at night!  On Monday we both woke up at 3am because a mosquito was whining really loudly flying around our faces!  Luckily DH despatched it as it would have bitten me, not him.  I am one of those people who always get bitten.  The only tme I am spared is if my Mum is with me as then everything bites her instead!!  Apparently it's something to do with the blood type you have, some are more appealing to biting things than others!



Belle what a mare with your keys!  Nice of the neighbour to take you in though.  I had a morning a bit like that this morning.  I went for a swim and during my first length realised I still had my rings on.  So I got out to go and put them in my locker and found that my locker key was...at the bottom of the deep end of the pool!  A very tall man kindly dived and got it for me.  Then on the way home my water bottle rolled under the car as I was getting in.  I was in such a rush as had to be home at 8am to take E to nursery and wasted most of my swimming time faffing!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Lolli- I really hope you and poor little DB get a break from the teething   not nice to see them in so much pain   the trouble with the teething and hot weather is they want cuddles and that just makes them hot! 

Zoe- did you have a lovely day yesterday Hun? What did you end up doing?  

Ale- hi hunny! How's you?  

Belle- how's our pupo lady doing? Apart from all the fuss with your keys! What a nightmare! Hope you had a better day yesterday?  

Mrsrock- I say do it! Book that winter sunshine!   always nice to have something to look forward to in the winter months other than flippin Christmas!!! (can you tell m not a fan?) hoping Christmas will be more exciting this year, I'd love to go away for Christmas next year!


----------



## lollipops

Good morning all 


KT - not a fan of crimbo then ? I love it, but we would love to go away for xmas too, DH hates it here at Christmas. We have been invited to Portugal to stay with DH's  parents for xmas. It's tricky though as my family will be upset we are going and won't get to see DB enjoying her first ' proper' xmas! Hmmmm, and yes my night was filled with endless screaming, calpol being splattered up the wall and poo escaping her nappy again. Gosh I am tired zzzzzzzzz. She really does get herself into a complete state though and won't sleep in our bed or calm down. In the end I had to sit in the rocking hair with the fan on us and sing ' let's go fly a kite' ( Mary Poppins) for an hour and she eventually nodded off. But of course woke the minute she was put in the cot ...it's exhausting for us both !    And she's not much better this morning. 


Ale - how the devil are you ? Enjoying this sunshine on your bike? Or is it too hot? X


Belle- honestly me and keys don't mix either. I am a nightmare with mine! How's the 2ww going ? X


MrsR - Ooh winter sun is the very best kind of sun ! Do it !!! Go on !!!! X


Zoe - did you go to the beach yesterday on your mini weekend? It's in weather like this that I wish I lived closer to the Sea  x


----------



## Ale40

Afternoon Buds and Bllooms!

     

*Zoe* - Warning: thico question. What is PYO? 

*Belle* - Small things are evil!  How is our PUPO girl doing? 

*KT* - Sounds like you and the boys had some very nice holidays! If you can afford it, the Tropics are lovely for Christmas. The reason is, in my opinion, the Southern hemisphere can be quite Christmassy in their way - but that's not the way Northerners tend to feel, as it's Summer down there  

*lollipops * - We only know very well this heartbreak, as DH and I are from different parts of the world. It's been three Christmas we don't go to Brazil. We opted for Dresden as our parents there were really poorly. Hope your parents will (try to) understand you and DH must alternate visits and holidays sometimes... 

*Mrs Rock* - Your hangover sounds fantastic! Once in a long while won't kill us! Haven't had one of those in a loooonnnng time!   

*Angel * - Hope you are coping better with the heat wave. How are you? How are things on the volunteering\job hunting front? 

*x-stacey-x, Dial, Faith, Hennups, Donna Marie, peahead* and all other buds and blooms - A big 

AFM - We are really enjoying the heatwave by playing badmington every night, in the street in front of our house, and then buggering off to a local bar or something for a glass of wine.     For this Sunday, I booked a 45-minute slot in a tennis court in our local park - just to fool ourselves, as we never played it!  Last weekend was very nice - it was DH b-day on Saturday. We went faffing around in the tandem until 17h, when I had booked a visit to the Shard; after more lazy cycling I paid him dinner at Fifteen (that J. Oliver's school restaurant near Shoreditch). We were the only ones wearing shorts and who didn't arrive via cab   On Sunday we were too hangovered for serious cycling so we just went for another easy ride along the canal in East London (Homerton, Hackney Wick, Olympic Park, Blackwall, etc). stopping here and there strategically for "hydration" 

We are gonna have the hysteroscopy follow up appointment at Homerton in 1 hour - blarg to that! I feel so weird, I am really fed up with everything IF... Never felt this way before... Maybe it's some sort of feel good effect of the Summer?? 

Love,

Ale


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

How did your appointment go Ale?

I did a test yesterday, naughty I know with still over a week to go to OTD. It had a really really faint line, I actually thought it may be an evap line as it was that faint, so I went and bought some clear blue digis and I got a pregnant 1-2 weeks this morning   Really   it sticks around this time.

xxx


----------



## lollipops

Ooh belle - you naughty lady but YAY!!!! Fingers crossed that this is the magic cycle    I ,use say its looking really good if your only a week in and getting a 1-2 on a digi    


Ale - wow I love your life ! Sounds so cool !!!!    Just pondering around on your tandem from one watering hole to the next - perfect !    How was the shard? I have always fancied a visit up that monster !!! I bet the views were awesome! 
I am pleased your not concentrating too much on tx and just enjoying this lovely summer we are having. It must be refreshing for you to be turned off from all things IF for a little while. X


Morning everyone else


----------



## Faithope

*belle*  I am willing and praying this one is a very sticky BFP   

Be back later xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Belle - naughty lady but fab news! Hope everything goes well this time, got everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## pray4a+

Hi Girls,

Sorry I'm not around, really really struggling since mum left but do think of you all and check in on you all when I can. 

Belle -       so happy for you and   that all goes well this time  

  to all the lovely B&B's


----------



## lollipops

Pray - oh honey. I am sure it's going to take a a long while to adjust being out there. If I could come visit, trust me I would!!!    We are all here to talk if you want. You can rant to us lot you know that


----------



## Ale40

Afternoon Buds and Blooms!

*Belle*

A naughty and cautious YAY! to you land Little Bean(s)     
You made my week and weekend! Hope all goes well and smooth   

Will you do a Beta on OTD? 

Apoointment was rubbish. The results from the hystersocopy were not in our records. I have to email the dr. requesting it later. She told us she agrees on another ICSI , but told our chances of success are lower than 10%. For me they are zero. 98% of DH's swimmers are dead (very low motility). The remaining 2% have serious morfology issues (elongated head), mostly caused by one damage testie (a birth defect). My lining doesn't go beyond 5mm. But we ended up booking a new ICIS for October... The last one was supposed to be the last! I am through IVF and I want to adopt - but DH doesn't want to adopt at all. I am felling very stupid right now...

*Pray! * 
Helloooo!!!! Nice to hear from you! Hope and family are more settled now in the Southern Hemisphere. Don't worry on not having the time or energy. We'll be here when you are ready  

*Lolli*
The top of Shard was really nice!  I don't have a high head, but there you have concrete on your feet and above your head, so it was better than the london eye, where it's glass and hight everywhere

I belong to your planet - Planet Normal. We are enjoying every moment we can with the tandem now, as it's nearly impossible during Winter - we tried and tested that on rented ones, to get shivering with the cold   On the not so funny side, I have a job I am grateful for, but boy, it's lame. DH has depression. My mum in Brazil is starting to become frail, and my mum in Dresden (mum in law) is so frail we should be living with her. I asked my employer for a transfer to Frankfurt, but it was denied. I want to adopt a child, DH doesn't. Just don't want to get defeated by those things, I guess...

*Faith*
You owe us some pics of yor new Little Man shopping on **!  Maybe when you are settled on your new home? How is everything at work - any ideas when maternity leave starts, or that's too early?

*x-stacey-x, Zoe*
Any nice plans for the weekend?

A big hello to all! 

Love,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

*Ale*  firstly  secondly, another ICSI booked for October could be the ONE  I hate percentages! It will either work or it won't. Give DH time and adoption may be an option once the door is closed on TX 

I have loads of Next bags with our baby stash in  will post some pics at some point  DS chose a superman t-shirt with a detachable cape on the back, my heart melted 

*pray* Lovely to hear from you hun 

Hiya *Stacey and Lollipops* 

 to all you other lovely ladies who haven't posted today 

AFM I am nearly half way through my pregnancy and I think I am finally learning to breathe again in 4 years.. I have waited over 7 years to get to this point and I feel so blessed after all the losses and trauma that went with it. My family and friends have suffered along side me and now seeing their faces when they see my bump means the world to me. My nan who is 80 next month has kitted us out with loads of things and even wants to buy us a crib. It's possibly her last grandchild as she isn't well and to be an IVF baby, it makes it all the more precious.

He is now kicking rather than the bubbles and this is so reassuring for all of us. I love him so much already

xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hellooooo 

Belle woop woop
Please god let it be sticky     

Pray    lovely to see you popping in 

Ale     

Just a quick one from me

Enjoy the sunshine 

Any plans for the weekend

Dh is taking ds for eye test
Sunday we are hopefully going to track down a paddling pool for Ds and dinner with parents!

Dx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Finally got a min to catch up! 

Belle- naughty! But yay     fantastic news! 

Ale-   You must be feeling very torn at the moment   faith is right, it could be the one, but you also have enough time before October if you are having second thoughts to change your mind  

Pray-   oh my lovely, it's must be so hard for you   have you managed to find any groups? Meet anyone? Want me to see if I can get that email address for you poppet? Oh I'm worried about you now  

Faith- I'm glad you're feeling more relaxed now hunny, the kicking is very reasuring   Bless your nan love her! 

Lolli- how's little DB coping now? The air con helped at all?   and no, I'm not a fan of Christmas, lots of over expense and gluttony just because 'it's that time of year' but that's just my opinion!    I think I'll try and convince dh to go away next Christmas, this year will be the first Christmas with the boys for my mum and I'm sure it'll be much more exciting, you never know, it might change my view completely!  

Donna- helllooooooo! Good luck with the paddling pool and have a lovely time with your parents, enjoy the sunshine!!!  

Zoe, mrsrock, Stacey, hello my lovelies! Hope you're all ok? What's everyone up to this weekend? 

Oh mrsrock, any chance you may be Freeport way on the 27th?


----------



## lollipops

Afternoon all -


Donna - Hi there. Have a fab weekend, hope you can trak down a paddling pool   


KT- oh I do agree that xmas is a complete hype. I get a bit peeved at how early the shops start stocking the xmas stuff. It kind of ruins the xmas spirit doesn't it. I don't want to see tinsel in August for gods sake!!! But I love Decemeber, I love the xmas films and the spirit of it all. And I just love putting the tree up    your two boys will probably be frantic this year! How exciting it will be!!!   


Ale- I really hope you and DH can come an agreement in tx vs adoption . It must be a sensitive subject right now but maybe just enjoying your hobbies and the summer is just what you both need for now   


Faith - glad your relaxing and enjoying the pregnancy more. It's lovely seeing friends and family all excited    and I am glad your getting good kicks from your boy now   


Pray - do talk to us, maybe just chattering to us will help you feel less homesick or at least take your mind of things a bit   


How's everyone else? 


It's lovely and cloudy here!!!! Yippee, it's more bareable at least. 
Well Bella Boo's is awake from her nap, so best go x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

How's everyone diddling?  

Lolli- Hope it's been a bit more 'comfortable' for you all up there and DB has been sleeping better? How's those toothy pegs coming along? Any sign of a break through?  

Belle- bet you been testing loads?    How ya feeling hunny?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Well I'm stuck in today   and probably in the house too   having our new garage door being fitted, might have to see if any of the boys friends are free to come and play this afternoon


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning girls!

KT I hope your house is nice and cool, going to be boiling today! Sadly I wouldn't be able to get to Braintree this weekend as I am hoping to have to go for a scan to <crosses fingers> start stimming!! But do let me know when you plan to go again....

Lolli I have 3 loads of washing on my line right now, thought you would like to know 

Belle congratulations! Hoping very hard for a sticky one 

Ale it's good to hear from you. Shame your appointment was a washout. What are DH's reasons for being against adoption, do you think he might come round at all?

Zoe, you're quiet, everything ok?

Pray, thinking of you, worried about you a bit 

Sorry not been around for a few days, just been very busy with work and then we went to the in laws at the weekend as they are just back from 5 weeks in the states. E now has enough new clothes for 5 little girls as my MIL had bought her a ton, my SIL had sent over some as gifts, and my SIL's sister in Seattle had sent back with them an actual sack load of gorgeous stuff hardly worn which her two have outgrown. hence my 3 loads of washing today! But now got to have a massive sort out as there is nowhere to put it all! E is on good form atm, she really loves the toddler room at nursery, comes home in such a good mood! And she greets everything she likes the look of with "Oh wow!", and I mean everything, her shoes, the washing machine, the car, her books, her gro bag, you name it, everything in our house has the wow factor at the moment


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Mrsrock- oh thats a shame hunny but yay to stimming   it all goes to plan this time   little E is a very lucky little girl getting all those clothes!   and sounds like she's thriving in the toddler room too bless her being excited about everything  


Well the garage door blokes turned up at 2:30!!! I was not best pleased   luckily dh got home from his meeting early to deal with them when they left   lovely news about the new royal baby, so happy for them


----------



## lollipops

Wow serious thunder and lightning here !!! 

Cant wait to hear what our future kings name is   

MrsR - darcey gets excited by things too....and opens her mouth really wide and pants !!! Its hilarious ! Glad E is settling into her toddler room. And yippee to stimms.x

Kt - oh I bet you wasnt best pleased waiting in till that time for garage door men !!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Lolli- We were up at 2:30am running around shutting windows incase the rain came in, it was bad and soooooo loud!   the boys slept through though which I was amazed by!   sorry you had a rough night again  

I have to say (because its bothering me   ) I was so very disapointed by some of my friends comments on the birth of the baby on ** last night, upset me actually, some of my friends I've known for years or rather I thought I knew   I just don't anderstand why they wouldnt be happy for them  

Anyway, rant over, How's everyone this morning?


----------



## Faithope

*KT* hope my comment didn't offend you, I couldn't resist  DH loves storms so thought I would like a running commentary of it all in the middle of the night  I'm getting DH to send your envelope off tomorrow-hope this is ok? Xxx

*lolli* I can't wait to hear what the baby boys name is too  I'm guessing it had to be traditional as he's a future king.

Hi everyone  xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- morning! No Hun your comment didn't  offend at all! Made me chuckle   And yes of course that's fine


----------



## Ale40

I must have switched off by grain last night  

So many people at work and your B&Bs here are talking about last night's storm. I just didn't hear it.    I passed out from 9h30 in the evening to 5h30 this morning  

Catch you all later,  

Ale


----------



## lollipops

Kt - I find it fascinating.  Our future king has been born ! And we get to watch this tiny baby grow into man. Just sad that Diana isnt here to see this.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Pray, Are you ok hunni? Have you managed to get out and meet other new mummies? Is your Mum hoping to come back to you soon? Sorry for all the questions  

Hi to everyone else.

Not much of a storm here just lots of lightning last night with the odd rumble of thunder and one short downpour of rain. Nothing today yet either.

I am so knackered - Ed didn't sleep much last night   I've just had an hour while he's having his nap but feel worse for it now   Roll on bedtime  

xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi belle - love your new ticker  

Whens first scan? 

I had a bad night too. I slept when db had her nap and feel rough for it too. Cant win can we  

Storm was bad here. The thunder was sooooo loud !!! X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ale- hey Hun! Glad you didn't hear the storm, it was a bad one!  

Lolli- yes it is sad that Dianna isn't here for the birth of her first grandchild, she would be so very proud I'm sure   been meaning to say for ages I love your new ticker too!  

Belle- I love your ticker too! Will be interesting to know when your due date will be, it'll be close to Eds birthday won't it!?!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!  

Looks like the sunshine is back, at least for the moment anyway!   I think we'll be off to 'buggy fitness' this morning


----------



## lollipops

Oh get you and your buggy fitness!!!    Have u been before? Is it good? 


Morning all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning Hun! Nope! Never been before, it used to be on a friday which didnt really suit but we dont do much on a wednesday so no excuse really   could be very interesting   seriously need to do some sort of exercise   
What are you and gorgeous DB up to today?


----------



## lollipops

Yes there's a buggy group not far from me, but its in the morning and DB naps then. Let me know what you think of it   


We are taking a friend and her new baby to a baby group, I am trying to ease her into some local groups so she makes some mummy friends.


DB has had awful diarrhea for 4 weeks now. At first we thought it was teething but now it's ridiculous. It's like water and every morning she's woken up early covered from head to toe. 
Eyes had to shower her at 4/5am whilst I strip the cot   
A poo sample has been sent off and we get results Friday. I hope it's nothing that can't be fixed. It's worrying me. Her poor bottom is red raw too. 
She also has her jabs on Friday too


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh lolli! Poor little DB   the boys had diarrhoea like that for about 2weeks, the week before and the week of our holiday, it slowly got better and only now are they back to 'normal' I blamed the weather   Just wonder if you changed anything in her diet dramatically when she turned 1?   What about cows milk? Oh I hope they can help in some way, even if it is just to tell you it's the weather!!!  
Have a lovely time with your friend at playgroup, seems to have clouded over a bit here, I certainly won't be walking anywhere in the rain!


----------



## lollipops

At first we thought it was teething as she gets the runs every time she starts teething. But it's gone on for too long now   
Coincidently she started cows milk about 4 weeks ago too, doc said she could be allergic to it. For now I have took her off it and put her on toddler milk just incase, plus she's not really  eating well at all and I figure the formula might be more filling for her.


She's not too bad in herself but we are getting through 8 nappies a day and she's covered in it during the night. She's on diorlyte sachets in the day and doc says she's not dehydrated. 


Will now more Friday. Just worries me that its not improved at all   


Have fun buggy pushing !!!


----------



## Faithope

*lolli* The weather has a weird effect on babies too, could be that xx

Hi *KT* Chris is doing the post after he finishes at 1.30 today so should receive it tomorrow 

AFM 19 weeks today and baby is active  Strangely though my bump was rock solid this morning when I woke-just like when you get BH  way too early for those..  once I got up and moved around, bump went back to normal. DH and I  last night for the first time in 3 weeks cos he seemed freaked out by the fact that little one was moving and didn't want to 'do it'. I haven't felt like doing it in this heat either but last night hornyness took over  bump went very rigid after which freaked me out!!

Drowning in boxes, theres no space to move in the flat and I am ready to move on. Got our sofa, arm chair and cuddle swivel chair on order with DFS, ready to arrive the day we move or just after! We went for the style 'Stella' in chocolate brown. Hope it's comfy as we had to buy without trying out as DFS is quite far from where we live.

Ordered DS an adult Basketball Hoop for the garden, can't wait to have a sandpit, padddling pool and slide this time next year   

Big hello to all xx


----------



## jack12

just logged on.....a very rare occurence i have to admit these days. Was sooooooo happy to see your news belle...WONDERFUL XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## BathBelle

Hello,

Jack, Thanks, how's you?

Faith, Off to google your sofa in a minute   

Lolli, Poor DB   sounds as though it could be an allergy if it started the same time as you started giving her cows milk.

Kt, How was buggy fit?  The baby's EDD is 30 March so about 4/5 weeks after Ed's birthday  

Hi to Ale, Mrs Rock, Pray, Zoe, Dial, Angel, Stacey, Donna and all of the other B&Bs.

AFM - Scan booked for 14th August


----------



## jack12

fine thankyou belle. all ok xxxxx


----------



## Ale40

Wonderful news *Belle *


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening  

Lolli- hope you had a nice time at Playgroup, fingers crossed you get some kind of answers on Friday  

Faith- no worries Hun, that's fine, I'll let you know when I receive it   strange about your bump   and how exciting getting your soffa etc Ordered, you'll have a fab family home in no time! 

Jack- hello my lovely!  

Belle- Yay scan   buggy fitness was good thanks, I really enjoyed it! Walked with a friend who's little girl I'm going to look after, was nice to have an uninterrupted conversation   defo will go again weather permitting of course  

Ale- hey you!  

As for us, like I said buggy fitness was really good, but got a bloody migraine this afternoon that practically knocked me out, bloody hormones   luckily managed to take tablets early and was only violently sick once   my Laura (the little girl I used to look after who's 19 now) came over and helped me with the boys until they went to bed   they absolutely adore her so I was more than happy to collapse on the sofa and just be...  anyway, feeling a bit better now, just a really fuzzy head and a body that doesn't want to move


----------



## lollipops

Oh it - poor you    when I migraine strikes there really isn't much you can do but wait for it to pass. Thank goodness for Laura - your little angel !    
Hope your fussy head clears today   


Belle - yay for scan being booked    how are u feeling ?   


How's everyone else  Come out come out wherever you are!!!   


DB was up twice last night so I am shattered. She was hot and thirsty bless her.
I have a fun afternoon planned today, my sister is having DB whilst I take my nieces to the cinema to watch Monsters University    I plan to sit and stuff my face


----------



## Faithope

I was up at 4.30am with what I think was braxton hicks, I'm only 19 weeks. My tum went rigid and was uncomfortable, my mum said its probably my muscles contracting and stretching or baby could have been moving in a strange position


----------



## lollipops

Faith I had Braxton hicks LOADS AND LOADS !!! I was about 24 weeks I think, but this is your second pregnancy and maybe that why you are getting them early.

Perfectly safe and natural and a sign of a healthy pregnancy


----------



## Faithope

thank god for that! I am a worrier and thought baby was trying to get out   way to early to survive, we have 5 weeks to go till V day!! Thanks for the reassurance Hun


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Still feeling a bit   but will soldier on as you do  

Lolli- I carry migraleive with me at all times they are brilliant, first sign of a migraine and I take them and then it's pot luck as to what happens next   I'm lucky Laura was there as I dont think anyone else would have been able to come and help   
Enjoy the cinema, I'd love to see that movie, have to wait for the DVD  Though  Have some B&J for me   

Faith-   You're mum may be right sweetie but if you're worried hunny go and see your midwife/dr   Your senses are already heightened by the pregnancy


----------



## lollipops

Honestly they use to scare the bejesus outta me! And my bump would go absolutely rock solid and it felt like I couldn't breathe! I did go to preg assessment a few times about it as I so worried but some women are just more prone to get Hicks and for them to start early on.
Excerpted made them worse, I found if I was walking after a bit I would get some - guess baby didn't like me exercising   


If you need reassurance call your midwife and she will listen in for you, or go to your EPU and get the monitor on.


But I was told no end of times that Braxton hicks are harmless and natural


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

Didn't mean to be awol   

anyway.....

belle, fantabulous news, soooo pleased for you and your ticker is lush......eeeek count down to scan day now I bet  

kt, yak to your migraine bless you, lucky that Laura was around to help, hope you've felt better as the day went on  

lolli, oooh enjoy the movies, I quite fancy seeing that too   so sorry to hear about DB bless her, at least it doesn't seem to bother her tooo much but can't be nice (we used timodene steriod cream when Archie's bum was red raw and worked a treat by the way) really hope the news tomorrow is helpful  

faithope, lovely to hear all is good with you, can't help with the BH stuff as I don't think I had any   but moving day can't be far away now  

jack, lovely to see your flying visit on her, hope you got some naps in today    

pray, sorry to hear you are struggling with your mum being gone, not surprising but still cack, homesickness in whatever variety is a strange thing and just hard to get through, sure J&J are keeping you smiling during their waking hours though  

mrs rock, love that E is loving her toddler time and is happy in the toddler room too  

love and hugs to all our b&b's

archie decided to wake FOR THE DAY at 4.15 today, as you can imagine I'm sat at work flagging a bit!!


----------



## lollipops

Oh Zoe - that's a real early start    I bet you are worn out now    hope you get an early night and a longer time in bed tonight.


I am in for a rough night, since decorating and moving db's room about she's become really unsettled all night at the min, she's refusing to go to bed and has been screaming for half an hour already


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning Everyone! IT'S FRIDAY!   

Hope you all had a better nights sleep and not such an early start   ? 

Whats everyone's plans for the weekend? 

Mrsrock- have you got your scan? 

Faith- how's those BH?  

Lolli- how did DB sleep Hun? What time will you know the results of her tests?  

Zoe- hope you had a bit more of a lay in this morning? Thank crunchy it's Friday hey!!!  

Morning everyone else!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Really MUST update my profile pic on here and on **! Might try and do that this evening


----------



## Faithope

Morning *KT*  have had no more BH's thank god although baby has hiccups this morning  was a brilliant feeling 

*zoe* yes moving day is 6 days away and can't come quick enough! Hope you had a better nights sleep last night x

Xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- glad the BH have subsided   hope you're not over doing things with the packing! All you should be doing is pointing where you want things     and envelope received thank you!


----------



## Faithope

*KT* o glad it arrived  I have been packing boxes but DS is lifting them for me  there's nothing else left to box up except the stuff we need to use up until move day. DH bought his first ever BBQ for the garden, he looked so chuffed bless him  we also got paint charts for ideas for baby's nursery, felt so nice to be able to think its happening to us at long last  yes it's time for an update on your profile picture


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello matey peeps

Just a quick one as I know I have been AWOL.  Been another mad week due to still trying to settle big case, we had second mediation today and no go, so it will go to trial now for definite.  Another 10 weeks of this madness    Ah well at least it is interesting and I am learning.  Oh and I have been ill, came home from work on Tuesday morning as I had to run out of a meeting to be sick, feel queasy on and off, exactly like being pregnant except obviously I am NOT!  And I have had terrible sore throat and today have lost voice entirely, I have been whispering at people all day.  Some very strange bug.


Zoe hope you got more sleep last night....


Lolli well done on DB's jabs, it isn't easy   


KT, I am waiting on AF, thought it would be today and scan tomorrow, so now hoping it wil be tomorrow and scan on Sunday.  I have been spending a lot of time waiting for AF lately......


----------



## BathBelle

Morning girls,

Mrs Rock, Any sign of AF?

Faith, Not long until move date now   

Kt, Def time to update your profile pic. Any more thoughts on moving house?

Zoe, Hope Archie has been have a few lie ins for you to make up for the other morning!

Lolli, Poor DB seems to be really suffering at the moment bless her.

Ale, How's you?

So what's everyone up to this weekend? 

xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Faith- good girl!   let's hope we get good weather in August for your dh to use his BBQ  

Mrsrock- waiting waiting waiting   come on AF!!!  

Belle- morning you! How are you feeling? And how's little Ed?   what are you up to this weekend? as for moving, yes we're going ahead, just tidying up our house to be able to get it on the market, then we're in a better position to offer on the Barn we want. I'm going up to my sisters for 5 days over the August bank holiday so dh can do the stuff he can't do while we're around, so I reckon our house will be on the market beginning of sept  

Well the boys and i are off to a BBQ today, my friends birthday, sadly dh couldn't take the day off he's just too busy   tomorrow I think we'll see where the mood takes us


----------



## Angel10

Belle - A huge massive congratulations on your BFP hunny - I will be    that all will be ok for you and a wonderful gift after the loss you have experienced recently - big big hugs     

  to all x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Quite   Hope you're all having lovely weekends?


----------



## Mrs Rock

I've just had my scan and ovaries are finally quiet whooooooooooooop!!!!  Waiting for my blood results now but I should get to start stims tonight or tomorrow finally


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon!

Mrsrock- yay for quiet overies!   and yay for stimms too ...finally!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Stims are go!


----------



## lollipops

Yay Mrs R - let the stemming commence!!! Lets hope all follies behave this time   


Hi KT- how's your weekend been ?   


Belle - how are you diddling? Any m/s ? X


How's everyone else? Have you been getting the storms like we have? Last night it was crazy how loud the thunder was here, our poor cat was scared to death! The dog on the other hand couldn't care less


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!  

Mrsrock- go go stimms! 

Lolli- looks like you had a lovely weekend!? We Had an ok weekend thanks Hun   Saturday was a bit        Sunday was nice a relaxed   dh bought the boys a big boys garage and some cars which they absolutely love, they even make the sound of a car as they push the cars along, sooooo cute   H's canines broke through which was a bit of a shock they just appeared!   

Hope everyone else had a lovely weekend?


----------



## Ale40

*Mrsrock*- Yay for quiet ovaries and stims! When are you having the first scan?

   

Wonderful morning everyone!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all,
Such a relief to start stims!  I am on the max dose this time which is a bit concerning but I am trying to just trust that my consultant knows best....I think the cetrotide protocol I am on may be a shorter stims phase, about 10 days, so we'll see.  Got blood test on Weds to see how things stand.  Bit nervous.....Oh and someone else in my NCT group is pregnant ater 1 month of trying.  Great.

Last night was a bit of a rough one, first time in absolutely ages.  E's 4 back molars are coming through and she cried and protested for 3 hours at bedtime despite bedtime stories, calpol, nurofen, milk, water, you name it, by which time she was so wired and beside herself I sent DH out to walk the streets with her in the pram at 10pm at night.  We've had to do that before in this situation and luckily it worked again to calm her down, put her into bed again at 11pm and she finally went to sleep.  And then the beeping storm woke her up again at 12.30am!!!!  Aaaaargh!!!!  Thank god these are the final teeth that need to come through, I cannot wait for them to pop out, judging by previous occasions though it could be a week or two of this to come


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - yay to getting on with Stims . I was always on max dose, so fingers crossed it gets all your follies nice and juicey !    As for teething, I have a pure hatred of the whole process! Honestly I cannot wait till they are all threw! At the minute it feels like a never ending process of one breaking through, a day relief , then another one coming! 
I was up at midnight with DB - lo and behold I felt yet another molar just breaking the surface. We had a whole day of no teething previously to that!   
I know it's part and parcel of life, and I know it won't last forever .... But I wish they would just get over themselves and get here already !!!   
It's so not nice for them is it   
Hope little E has a better night to get, but like you said it's usually a week or two of upset before they are properly threw and the pain eases.  


Ale - how are you ? Talk to us!!!   


kT - sounds like you had a nice Sunday. The boys new toy garage sounds very fun !!! What you up to today ?   


Hi everyone else.


I have a very tired DB who missed her morning nap thanks to my doctors appointment and who's refusing to nap, despite being so tired she's miserable!   
We keep getting freak storms today. It's bright and sunny one minute, then clouds roll in and the heavens open and the thunder starts! Very strange! 
I am not use to having DB up all day, I haven't managed to get any jobs done today, which makes me moody !


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Mrs Rock, Yay for starting stimms     Hope the extra drugs do the trick xx

Lolli, Oh don't talk to me about teeth   Ed has chipped one of his front teeth   Hope you manage to get DB down for a nap xx

Ale, Hey hun. How are you? Did you have a nice weekend?

Kt, Garage sounds fun. Which one did you go for? Ed has a vtech toot toot and its driving me nuts as it plays several songs, as do the cars that go with it, so when he's got them all on at the same time you can't here yourself think  

Angel, Hey you, did you have a nice hollibobs?

AFM - Morning sickness has kicked in


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle, how many days do you normally stim for when you've done a cetrotide cycle, can you remember?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh and sorry to hear about Ed's tooth - sounds nasty, did he fall?


----------



## BathBelle

One cycle 10 and the other 11   

Both DH and I feel really bad about Ed's tooth, we have no idea how he done it and only noticed yesterday   He did fall, but on his back on Thursday, and bit his tounge so it bled but I checked all of his mouth and didn't notice the chip then. It is quite small though so maybe I missed it.  He's always falling over these days as he tries to run everywhere but he never seems to get upset when he falls so we really don't know when it happened


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks Belle.  Don't feel bad, I know I probably would too but obv when it happened it didn't upset Ed!  And it's a milk tooth so he won't be stuck with a chip.  These things happen, my friend's little one dislocated his elbow at nursery and no one knew how he had done it, they watched the CCTV back and there was no sign of a fall or anything, it's still a mystery.


----------



## Ale40

*Belle* So sorry to hear about Little E. tooth, sounds worrying. But I second what Mrs Rock said, don't blame yourself.  

*Lolli* - No super-duper storms down here in East London. On the other hand, we had quite a wash of rain in Dorset on Saturday! We went down there to camp on a friend's family beautiful property, overlooking cliffs and the sea, for the weekend... But the sky was clear on Saturday morning and for a good part of Sunday  Some drinking, a little dip in the freezing sea and a little stroll on the footpath later, we came back London red as prawns  So proud of our silly selves 

*LadyKt * - Hoping you are getting quiet days after the busy weekend. How are you? 

*Faith* - Yay for end of Bh.   I guess you are in your new home by now? I lost the sense of time...

*Zoe * - I hope you had some well deserved rest. 

*Jack* - Hello!!!! I hope all is going OK in your world. How's little one?? Perhaps not so little any more...

*Pray* - Some more kisses and hugs your way!

*Dial, Angel, Hennups, Stacey*, and all B&Bs - 

Love,

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening all! 

Mrsrock- hope you have a Better night with little E tonight   bloody teeth   poor little lamb  

Lolli- hope little DB is out for the count too bless her   we popped to ikea today to get a car road mat thingy and then to shazda living of some more cars  

Belle- oh poor little Eds tooth   can't protect them all the time though can we   I didn't chose the boys garage, its not a toddler one though   dh went and got it after work on saturday, spur of the moment thing   I think he bought it more for himself though   they love it!  

Ale- How are you my lovely?   I'm Fine thanks poppet, all good here    

Well tomorrow I'm off for a full body massage and a pedicure   my friend bought it for me for my birthday but couldnt get together to do it before now, looking forward to it, although don't want to leave my babies   soppy tart aren't I?    I know, they'll be fine, my mums looking after them


----------



## Ale40

Go for it* Kt*! I am in a similiar situation. DH gave me a nice spa voucher for my bday in March, but I only managed to get some time to use it now. I am booked up for 14 Aug for a facial 

Good morning, my lovelies


----------



## jack12

hello ale!!!! hope you are ok too. all well here. off on hols to cromer soon. am more than ready for a break lolol xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello!

KT did you have a lovely massage?  I LOVE going for a massage but I only manage it about 3 times a year.


Ale I'm a big fan of dermalogica facials.  I wish I had more money to spend on this stuff or alternatively a friend who is a beautician!!  Hope your sunburn is better.  Meant to be roasting again tomorrow, 30 degrees is a bit too hot for me!  Never happy am I!



Pray what is the weather like where you are?  Don't leave us hanging out for news, we are concerned about you   


Feeling ever so tired, maybe from the stimming I don't know.  Been for my blood test this morning and waiting for Dr to ring with results now..


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Happy Friday everyone!  

Mrsrock- hows the stimming going?  

Belle- how ya feeling sweetnes? 

Ale- hi Hun!  

Lolli- where you at girly? Hope you're ok?  

Sorry not been here for a couple of days, just been busy busy!  

Big   to everyone!


----------



## Faithope

http://islamckillop.blogspot.co.uk/ Congratulations *Hennups* after all you have been through  xxx

Be back tomorrow with personals, in the new house, it's great! xxx

/links


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Thanks for posting that faith  

Hennups, huge congratulations to you and dh sweetheart   so wonderful and absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jack12

oh my goodness how absolutely gorgeous baby caleigh and such wonderful news hennups!!!!!! have to admit her blog brought a tear to my eyes. brought back some memories for sure. well done to you both!!!!! xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hennups- just wonderful news. Your blog is so heartfelt and full of emotion. Your Caleigh is beautiful    


Thanks for sharing her blog faithope   


Hi everyone - had a busy old day so far. Lots of walking and being outdoors in the sunshine ( it's perfect temp here and not too hot ! ) 
Hubby is off out tonight , so I bet madam will decide to not go to bed tonight   


Xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning my lovelies! 

How was everyone's weekend?  

Early start for me this morning (4am) I would like to hunt down and give the person who gave my boys this god awful cold a slap!


----------



## lollipops

Morning all .


Teeth , teeth and more teeth !!!    Honestly it's been 7 weeks and no break inbetween each tooth !    Poor girls worn out with it. 


Kt - horrid when they colds. Their poor noses get blocked up and they can't sleep can they. Hope they get better soon. 


How's everyone !? X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- morning sweetness! Poor little DB how many teeth has she got now?   have you heard of those teething knecklaces? My friend swears by it, im in two minds myself   how was your spa day yesterday? Lush I bet!   I have a spa day to look forward to in September


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

congratulations to hennups and dh and the beautiful caleigh (lovely name) x x

faithope, glad to see you are all moved in and settled, fabulous!

kt, ooh what a nice start to the week, anywhere between 5-6 is now normal for us   funny how waking up after 6 is now considered a lie in    great news about the house moving decision, what's the latest  

lolli, oh poor you and DB those flippin' teeth    congratulations on your anniversary, lush photo of you on that over-sized chair by the way  

mrs rock, sorry I've been away so long but so relieved to read you are now stimming and got past those cheeky follicles...when is your next scan??  

belle, how are you doing? I've started writing this without checking out your signature as I meant to, when is you scan booked for? sooo excited for you and bless Ed and his chipped tooth at least it clearly didn't bother him oh and we have the toot toot gargage too and I will not have the garage and car noises on at the same time although they are all very catchy    .

jack, lovely to see you on here even briefly, how's you?  

ale, ooooh enjoy your facial this week, sounds like bliss!  

Sorry I've been away.....feel like I've lost touch with everything that's going on......last week spent all day every day at work sat with someone showing them how to do their job   so couldn't get on during the day and am then just shattered by the time little legs is asleep and housework done - no exercise done for about two weeks either so must get that doing again...bleugh!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Lovely to see you!   how's things apart from being busy & knackered?   nothing new regarding the move yet, still doing 'stuff'  here but it's all coming along nicely   if anything it's spurring us on to do jobs we've been putting off for years   or I should say that dh has been putting off   I've got to go and choose some flooring for our bathroom today in the vein attempt to get it to look nice   then I might try and defrost one of our freezers, could be interesting


----------



## zoe25

well our breaking news that after walking on my finger from about 7/8 months (and yes I'm sad and will have the exact date at home  ), and then taking his first solo steps in march with odd solo bits when the mood took him, last monday night the switch was flicked and now solo walking is the way forward for little legs and he's loving it (so are we), think because he spent so long walking on my finger and bits alone he is flying, nearly running already and an expert at kicking balls about   

we have lots of jobs like that too katy and for now they will remain put off   although dh has cut a load of shrubs down on one fence but now has the all over the garden waiting for fairies to find some was of transporting it to the skip so we'll see how long it stays there for esp now as it is lovely and wet now too  

not even sure when I last defrosted...oooh, bet H & S will be very helpful emptying the freezer too


----------



## Mrs Rock

Good morning mateys

Congratulations Hennups, so happy for you!    


Faith, good news about the move, now you can start nesting with a vengeance   


Zoe I have been worried about you, glad to know it's just the evil W getting in the way.




Lollipops I somehow missed the photo on the big chair, will have to go and look at it.  You looked ever so gorge and glam on your wedding day Missus.  Poor DB and her teeth, it's just not fair.  Hope you are not too exhausted with it all.  



KT uh oh defrosting the freezer, one job I alway make a mess of!  Looks like a lake in our kitchen when  I try and do it.  I hope the boys get over their cold quickly.  



We had a nice chilled weekend despite me having to go to Guys both days for scan and bloods.  It was very quick as the consultant always sees me on time, he is fab, I am so  happy we are doing it with him this time.  Then we went for a nice walk in the countryside and played at the local playgrounds.  We are doing a bit of a playground tour atm as we are checking out the nearby areas for if we EVER manage to complete the sale of our flat in London as then we will be buying a new place.  Sale is taking forever though, buyer is a bit flaky and for various legal reasons it's not advisable for us to junk him and find someone new - I think starting again would just take even longer.  Ho hum, very frustrating.


Am on day 9 of stimming and also taking cetrotide to prevent ovulation. I am so so tired and weary with it, but just very happy I am responding properly now.  Only 3 follicles on right ovary but 6 on left, and as I am 40 next month I think I should be happy with that.  I had a bit of a wobble at the start thinking the previous cycle went better because they use 2 different drugs for stims and they do 2 blood tests every day in the second week so it is all much more finely tuned.  But I'll reserve judgement until we see the outcome of this one because that is all that counts in the end.  Got to be there at 7am for a scan tomorrow before work - no wonder I am shattered!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ah Zoe our posts crossed.  Yay go Archie!  It's interesting what you say about him almost running already, they all do it their own way don't they!  E is only just starting to realise she can run, getting very quick but not quite actually running yet.  I bet you are happy not to be on hand-holding duty any more as well!  

We have a lot of talking going on now, the new words are just pouring out of her all the time, I find it amazing although I don't know why I do because obviously everybody learns to talk!  It's just seeing the process in action.  And being told off on Saturday for telling her to hold tight to the swing was priceless, DH and I just gaped at each other, "Did she really just say that!!", was hilarious


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Zoe- yay go Archie! They'll be no stopping him now!  

Mrsrock- how did your scan go hunny? You've got a good lot of follies there!  

Morning everyone else! 

Well I think the boys are over the worst of the cold   they slept all night so that's a good sign   had fun defrosting the freezer yesterday, and strangely got loads done, I was buzzing considering   
Off to Redwings horse sanctury this morning


----------



## lollipops

Glad boys are brighter today katy. Makes the day so much better when they are more like their normal selves. I had a very clingy screamy db yesterday and its hard work x

Well done Archie on your freedom walking !!! Mummys finger is now free !   clever boy !!

Mrs R - great responce this time. And no huge greedy follicle   ypu have a great number of follies,  far more than I get and im 27 !!! I have good feelings  

Afm - oh poor daughters mouth and gums are so swollen   I hate these molars with a passion !!! But on the plus side least they are coming thick and fast  
Oh and db has a new skill. 
I asked her "wheres your book?" So she went to her toy box got a book and brought it to me and sat on my lap ! Wasny expecting her to do thay. Thought she would just point to her toy box like usual - proud mmy xx


----------



## jack12

well done archie walking.....nay....running!!!!!!!!!! now the work REALLY starts!!!!!! Im ok thankyou zoe for asking. off on hols soon so looking forward to that. Only cromer as usual but should still be a nice break. Hope work is ok for you hun. How inconsiderate of the person at work not letting you get on FF...lolol. Thats why I work nites...not too many around  . 

Lolli....Hope things soon improve with darcey. The poor child and you have really been thru the mill. How was your anniversary?? xxxx

Mrs rock....thinking of you during this tx and am popping on for updates. Lots of positivity and hugs coming your way. xxx

KT....how did the freezer defrosting go? did the boys help? lol. Made me think ours needs doing....oooooh so many jobs to do and never any time!!! Glad boys are a bit better too. xx

Faith my lovely, I hope all is well in bump land!! Think of you lots and cant beleive how fast its whizzing by. Hope you are feeling well. P.S.....THE HOUSE LOOKS FAB!!! XX

HELLO TO ALL OTHER BUDS N BLOOMS.   xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Just a quick one as I am so tired, been up since 5 and at the office since 7, now back home and working again.  This is right up there with the most pressure I have ever been under at work and it's looking like I have to take Friday off for EC which is going to make everything extremely difficult.  I know it's only work and EC is more important but it's very hard to cope with all this    and I am worrying that the stress is affecting my chances   

I have to be up at 5 again tomorrow to go for a scan before work and then they will decide whether EC is going to be Friday or at the weekend.  And then I have to somehow try and sort out my work and it's basically a nightmare.  

Sorry about the me post but I needed to let it out!!!


----------



## jack12

bless you mrs rock. dont ever be sorry for having a rant.....tx gets to the best of us let alone fitting in 'life' too!!! Its a case of trying to please too many people i guess. Not easy at all!! I always struggled to find a tx/work balance and most of the time I didnt come up against too much opposition but other times did. I can imagine your head is just FULL and you sound completely stressed out hun. It would be so easy to say relax but I know that is not an option. You are a bag of mixed emotions regardless of work im sure. Sending you big hugs hun. I am really hoping that your EC goes well tho and that things soon settle a bit ata work for you. Im not much help Im sure but didnt want to read n run. Please know im thinkin of ya xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - gosh, you sound really stressed and over worked Hun    I bet your finding it so hard being up so early and trying to find that tx / work balance   all you can do is take one day at a time. It's so hard being at work and having to tell them days/ times you need off at such short notice. It caused a very tense situation at my old workplace as I was so heavily relied on there and when I had to leave for appointments it made my boss a complete stress head. There's nothing worse than feeling like work aren't happy with you. 
I hope your boss is more understanding than mine was, and allows you the time off you need, and in an even better scenario I hope EC falls on the weekend  
But whatever happens, you know it will all fall into place somehow


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Mrsrock-   I probably can't add much to what jack and lolli have already said so well, it's so so difficult juggling everything at the best of times, and you must be so so tired   how was your scan this morning poppet?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Girls thank you for your support    I feel a bit better now.  I was at the office at 7.30 this morning even though I don't normally go in today, I usually work from home.  I have finished up everything I possibly could and made arrangements for everything I can and now I am trying my best not to think about it.  I don't normally worry about work but I have a big big deadline on Friday and finding out that was probably going to be my EC meant I lost a day I could ill afford.  Thursdays is my day off and I have E so I can't drop everything and go to work then.  It's a big tricky case and there's always the possibility of public criticism if we mess up so not being able to make a proper job of things was very stressful to me.  

So....EC is 8.30am on Friday.  Yay I thought I'd never get there!!


----------



## jack12

well you sound a little more in order today albeit still very hectic!!! Great news bout EC....heres hoping for a good few follies with some juicy contents. all the best to you and keep us posted hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have been AWOL-the move is taking it out of me as there is always something to do, a box to unpack and now have to re-box all of my kitchen as I am getting a new one in 2 weeks   Have family here most days to help with the D.I.Y jobs that need doing (there's lots)

Baby wise-he is doing great, bump is getting bigger and movements are much more pronounced   Have a scan in 2 weeks to look closely at his heart to make sure it's working as it should.

Big hi to you all and I will try and get on here more once we are settled xxxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!

thank you thank you thank you ladies for the lovely comments about my ("now officially") toddler, aka little legs   it's lush!

jack, your hols sound perfect, any holiday is perfect to me as I am not having one, I do have time off work coming up but have mum visiting for a week and then bro and sil for the bank hol weekend  

mrs rock, typical how everything always HAS to happen at once isn't it, glad you seem to be getting everything slotted in though work wise and yeay ec in the morning    sent your way  

faith, glad you and your bump are doing well  

kt, how was the horse sanctuary?? happy thursday 

lolli, how are you and lovely db? loved your ** update about db "dada'" ing everywhere, archie seems to like calling everyone including me daddy, in a cafe yesterday he was sat with mil while I was at the counter and he turned towards me and in his very delicate voice (or super duper loud!) said "DAAADDDDDYYYYYYYY!"   

x x x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks Jack, thanks Zoe xxxx  Quite nervous!  You wouldn't think I'd done this before


----------



## BathBelle

Evening ladies,

Just a quickie from me I'm afraid, I'll try to come back later or tomorrow.

Sending Mrs Rock, lots of positive vibes      and   for tomorrow xxx

 and   to all.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening beautiful ladies! 

Just a quicky from me too as I've got visitors until saurday and I'm absolutely cream crackered! 

Mrsrock- good luck for EC tomorrow sweetie, I'm sure you'll have some beaut eggies   will try and log on and see how you got on tomorrow  

Big hugs to everyone, hope you're all ok? Only one more day until the weekend!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

mrs rock, fingers and toes crossed that everything went as planned this morning and that you got all your work stuff sorted too  

kt, hope your visitors aren't wearing you out too much  

yeay!!! friiiidaaayyyyyyy


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thank you for the good wishes girls.  

I got 6 eggs, which I know is ok but I'm a bit disappointed with.  In November at ARGC I got 14 eggs.  So either it's me with my aging body or their stims regime at ARGC which is completely different and extremely full on which has made the difference.  

We got another curve ball in that we have only ever had IVF as DH's sperm sample is always good, he puts a lot of effort into healthy lifestyle before tx and he hasn't had a drink in about 4 months now in preparation.  Today for the first time they said his sample wasn't good enough for IVF so we have to do ICSI, he was quite deflated about that.  It was just a bit of a shock.  I have said to him that at least it removes one of my worries, which is that I have read the shells of eggs from older ladies can be harder for the sperm to penetrate so it's good that now we don't have to think about that.  


Am feeling so nervous now.  I am scared it's not going to be brilliant news when the embryologist calls tomorrow


----------



## BathBelle

Mrs Rock,  I know how disappointing it can be when you don't get as many eggs as you previously have had, but 6 is a good number and now that they are doing ICSI, you'll hopefully have an excellent fertilisation rate    Everything crossed for your call tomorrow     

Zoe, Yay to Friday too. Got any plans for the weekend?

Kt, Have a fab time with your visitors. Hope they don't tire you out too much.

Lolli, I see you have a visitor too?! Hope you're having fun x

Jack, When do you go on holiday? Have a lovely time.

Faith, Pleased the move when ok.

Ale, Hi, how are you.

Pray, Hope you're ok?

Where's all our missing B&Bs?   Miss you.

AFM - Had emergency scan on Tuesday as bleeding but all is good, right size and strong HB. Next scan on Wednesday.  We are going done to visit my Mum this weekend. I don't think I mentioned on here before but she is not well   The week after my friend died my Mum came home from Turkey, where she lives for part of the year, to find a letter to say that a routine cancer check she had had come back abnormal. She also found a lump when she was away   She has been having lots of tests since then but the consultant and surgeon are pretty certain she has bowel cancer   She's waiting a date for an op, it should hopefully be within the next couple of weeks but both her consultant and surgeon are on holiday at the moment which isn't helpful  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle I'm so sorry to hear about your Mum    What an awful few weeks you've been having.  I really hope they can operate successfully.  Have they caught it early?   


I've just heard that 5 of my 6 eggs were mature and suitable for injection and all 5 have fertilised.  I was so relieved I nearly cried when she told me.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hello beautiful ladies! 

Mrsrock- well done on your eggies and now embies! That's great! I know you must have both been disapointed with egg/sperm count but all is looking absolutely fab!   if its any consolation to your dh, We were told that sperm counts can change dramatically from one day/week/month to the next, and it was all a game of luck anyway!   they choose the best sperm too   anyway, here's some   for your embies poppet  

Belle-   I'm so so sorry to hear about your mum sweetie, what horrible news   So pleased all is ok with your little bean, huge   

Hi to everyone reading! Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## jack12

Belle.. so very sorry to read the sad news of your mums illness. You are both in my thoughts. Cant imagine how you must be feeling. I have no doubt you will be there to support your mum through whatever lies ahead treatment-wise. big hugs to you xxx

Mrs rock....only just got on and was so pleased to read your news. I know wot you mean bout crying wen you get that news....all that pent up stress n waiting. Lets hope for some good fertilisation n splitting over the coming hours. when do your clinic contact you again?? xxx


----------



## zoe25

Mrs rock, fantastic results. ....so far so good! Totally get the relief from the call....nightmare waiting for the call so eelieved forvyou. Fingers and toes crossed they are develop beautifully for you x

belle, sorry to hear about your mun's illness, such a worrying time and frustrating im sure with people being on holiday too I bet! Phew to your emergency scan, glad all is good with your precious cargo 

Happy Saturday, day of rest tomorrow so the saying goes....now that would be nice ....any offers to do my ironing.... :-D


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thank you ladies. Dh was very pleased as well as was concerned about the quality of his swimmers after the ICSI news.  KT, I told him what you were told and I think it cheered him up.  

Jack I am scheduled for ET tomorrow afternoon, unless clinic call in the morning and say they want to go to day 5.  I don't think that will happen though as not enough embies.  I would rather have ET tomorrow definitely.

Zoe if anyone offers for your ironing send them my way after, will you?


Been to a park with water fountains today...cue drenched but happy child (and that was just DH ha ha   )


----------



## BathBelle

Mrs Rock, Fab fertilisation rate   Good luck for tomorrow xxx

Zoe, Hope you managed to find someone to do your ironing 

Jack, When do you go on your hollibobs? Have a lovely time.

Kt, How did it go with your visitors? Have they gone now?

I'm starving, just waiting for a chinese to be delivered


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening!

I've had one too many so I apologies now for any mistakes I make in anyway shape or form  

Mrsrock- glad dh cheered up a little   good luck for ET tomorrow hunny   omg! You'll soon be PUPO!   exciting!  

Belle- I take it your m/s is just that, in the morning?  as you are probably happily tucking into your Chinese about now   good girl   yes my visitors have gone thank goodness   all I can say is that we're worlds apart!!! Sad really, you wouldn't think I was talking about my little sister and niece   we get on really well but our ways of doing things, well life, are as far apart as you can get!!!


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - great amount of fertilized eggs!!! You should be proud    all the very best for ET - is it a one or two transfer? X    


belle - did you say Chinese ? Oh yum, hope you enjoyed. How's the morning sickness doing ? And no more spotting I hope    Sending you much love and thoughts re - your mums illness   


Kt - haha! One to many and rightly so !    What's on the agenda for you today? X


Zoe - how's your finger these days? Missing little legs holding on to it, or enjoying its freedom !    He must be like a bull in a china shop, I know mine is these days!    We have already eaten some coal out the fire ! It's only 8am !!!   


Had a nice trip to old Essex and saw all the family. Inlaws move abroad in a couple of weeks, so will be the last time we see them for a while. Enjoying having my baby sister over from Spain, will miss her when she's gone


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Mrsrock- yay it's ET day!  

Lolli- sounds like you've had a lovely time with your sister     how are you feeling about the outlaws going?   
Mmm, what's on the agenda for us? Well, I've got to go to the bank, and I've got to take the clothes that my sister bought for the boys back, she has VERY different ideas as to what I would like   so a trip to primani, probably come out with more stuff though   what are you up to today?


----------



## Mrs Rock

I've just had a call, 4 out of 5 are doing well and they want to go to blast    I know it's meant to be good news but I actually got upset on the phone as was so convinced it would be today and having had 2 mmc from perfect day 5 blasts I don't think they can really know enough to tell which are the best ones and I would rather have had them back.  But then I decided not to be emotional about it and trust their judgement so Wednesday it is.  I'm not 100% happy and am worried about whether I'll lose some between now and then when they might have been better off back where they belong, but hey, decision is made.  


And something very exciting is happening in my work, out of the blue, so my head is basically spinning right now!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- yay going to blast!!!   they must all be fantastic embies if they can't tell which are best!   that's great!   extra   for those beauties! And what's happening at work or can't you say?


----------



## Mrs Rock

I cannot say, but if it comes off it will mean a massive reduction in my current workload as well as being the right result generally so let's hope very hard for that


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh great! I'll be   for that then! Exciting!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

mrs rock, wowzer to blasts! it's good even though you were set on et today, your team there have been excellent so far, no reason they'd slacken off now and fingers crossed for work too, intriguing and exciting stuff   

kt, so how are your jobs coming on, done the bank and shopping yet?? Nice how some family members can have very different views isn't it, glad you can exchange them though and I BET you come out with more than you went in with too  

lolli, glad you had a lovely essex visit and are enjoying time with your sister   it's weird and mad having my finger back but so lush watching him now, he has quite good control but I think that's more because he's spent that long on his feet    loves kicking his ball all over and just for the crack this morning would not let go of his box of chalks so they are currently at the childminders with him (picking your battles and all that  !)  

belle, hope you enjoyed every bit of your chinese  

I ended up surrending to my ironing last night but at least its all done now if only people (ahem...DH! ) would stop wearing clothes that need ironing


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Zoe- morning!   I HAVE To do my ironing tonight   and that's the trouble with washing everything!   I'm sure the warm weather  makes us wash more!   
No jobs done as of yet   popping to the bank in a bit, and I'm putting off primani until I have more funds


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I didn't do my ironing, I thought  to it!   I bought one of those all singing all dancing wifi cameras and a Samsung tablet with my birthday money instead


----------



## zoe25

Kt, good for you! Oooh nice camera and tablet, thought you used ipad though...being nosey and thick I know   

have to hoover and make up the spare room tonight as my mum descends tomorrow for a week


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all!  

Zoe- no, you are right! I have an iPad   the samsung tablet was freeeeeee!!   but i have the ipad1 and it doesn't have the camera to be able to webcam, I actually don't rate the iPad much at all! There's so many websites that are not compatible with 'Apple' and I find it frustrating. I can do more on my windows phone than on the iPad   will probably keep it for external storage for photos though  
It'll be lovely for you to have your mum to stay   what have you got planned for her?


----------



## zoe25

I have the samsung tablet and do love it but I'm easily pleased....any it would be so rude to refuse a freebie   

Not sure what I'm doing with mum yet, she seems to want to spend the week on the beach - nice in theory but this is the north east and there is little legs too    have a birthday party to go to on Sunday though which will be fun, not sure what else yet, fairly sure she will arrive with her own agenda anyway   

Got my bro and sil up for bank hol weekend too, busy busy, archie will love it   

whats the plan for today then?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

The beach!   oh my! Let's hope we get some heat back then or it could be a little on the chilli side!   Lovely seeing all your family! Hope the weathers good for the BH weekend! We're going to my sisters in Manchester for 5 days over the BH, dh isn't coming so a little bit nervous about driving all that way with the boys on my own, keep telling myself it'll be fine!   

And I went to primani today!   strangly didn't get too much, just a couple of pairs of jeans and a couple of pairs of trousers for the boys   they're getting so tall! I wasn't really in the mood for browsing   andwe went to my friends this afternoon to play, was nice to go to someone else's house for a change!


----------



## BathBelle

Good luck for ET Mrs Rock


----------



## zoe25

kt, lots of PMA for your travels, I'm sure it will be fine it's just the thought of it's that worse sometimes isn't it and I know your sister's isn't always the most relaxing place to visit....will be fine though      Love the fact the boys are getting tall, keep thinking archie is but then I remember that bottoms-wise he's only in 9-12mths max, some are even 6-9    anyway well done on your primarni shop, haven't been in there for donkeys!!

bathbelle, morning  

and most importantly mrs rock......hope et has all gone smoothly for you today?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi girls, thanks for the good luck.  ET is at 2pm and haven't heard from the clinic this morning so presume that means there is something to transfer.....


KT that is a big drive on your own with the boys but hopefully they will be chilled out, good luck I'm sure it'll be fine.  E is so much happier in the car these days, I don't know what's changed as she used to be very impatient but now she'll sing to herself and look out the window for hours so hope the boys will too.  Well they can sing to each other, even better!



I think I may have London's tallest toddler on my hands, E is in age 2-3 clothes and on 98th centile for weight.  No wonder my back is buggered but she's always been a tall baby, that 9lb 12oz she weighed when she was born was all in her length, she wasn't a chubba baby at all.  




My sister and my nephew are coming to us over the BH, I always enjoy having them here but it is a bit full on, hopefully will go well.


----------



## Martha Moo

Mrs rock

Hope et has gone smoothly        

Donna


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon girls! Just a quickie...

Mrsrock- you must be Pupo now! Yay! Hope all went smoothly and your little embies are getting comfy in their 6* hotel


----------



## jack12

hoping you are pupo now mrs rock. sending lotsa love n   xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi there
Donna, Katy, Jack thanks  so much   

I am PUPO with 2 blasts PHEW!!!!!!


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* exciting times! OTD?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock-yay pupo!    snuggle snuggle little blasts


----------



## Ale40

*Mrs Rock* - Wonderful news, PUPO girl!!

  

Good morning, B&Bs
   

Love,

Ale


----------



## jack12

morning all!!!! well went to hospital again to be redressed....bit of a joke as could probably dress it better meself lolol. however, the prescription they gave for dressings isnt available until friday from the chemist. great!! also, get this for a laugh, whilst i was there i wanted some hair removing cream for my hols n they dont stock that either!!!!!! wot a bloody joke. ggggrrrrrrr rant over!!! hope everyone is well and our PUPO ladies are resting up as much as poss and that belle is going on ok?? Off to cromer saturday n cant wait. hope the sun shines....SOOOOO need a bit of a holiday xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - yay PUPO         


Pea head - I know you prob don't come on here much - but congrats on being PUPO too        


jack - have a brilliant holiday in Cromer ( love it there, great part of the country   ) and hope you get your dressing and hairy legs sorted before you go   








My lovely baby sis has gone home today- I am sad    it was lovely having her, and madam loved her!!! Really she did , and for DB to take to someone so readily was a miracle in itself ! Hopefully she can come out again nxt year but she's a struggling student with very little cash. I may ask my big sis to pitch in a buy her a ticket around xmas time


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Good evening! 

How is everyone? 

Mrrock- how are you my lovely?  How are you feeling sfter yesterday?  

Lolli- big   for you too sweetie  

Hi to everyone!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

As you can see, I'm still getting to grips with my new tablet! So bare with.


----------



## zoe25

Ha ha kt that will make all my typos look like nothing then 

hope everyone is ok and those pupo ladies have lots of pma x x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning!  I am ok KT thank you.  Been waking up in the small hours every night which I think is combined stress of work and 2ww but I am just trying my best to not think about the 2ww as that is how I cope best   


Went to a party yesterday in Suffolk at a holiday cottage owned by some family friends, they have this party most summers and it's the first time we've taken E.  She had a whale of a time running around the garden, making friends with a labrador and loving all the attention   .  The centrepiece of the party is that they dig a big pit with a fire in it and they put a whole lamb in, fill the hole in and cook it for 5 hours and when it comes out it is so delicious and tender.  It's good fun except the ground just where the pit is gets really hot and you have to stay off it which is quite difficult to explain to an 18 month old    After we got home out of the blue she suddenly started singing "Old Macdonald" herself, first ever recognisable song from her, I was staggered, she amazes me every day, but then I am her silly biased mummy


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening again! 

Zoe- yep, I reckon I'm gonna give you a good run for your money with these typos.   thats if I can bare to leave them  

Mrsrock- its so hard not to stress bless you   sounds like you had a lovely time at the party though   and bless little E singing   the boys seem to have their own language, they chatter away quite happily  
Remind me again, whens your OTD?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Just a quicky...

Mrsrock- I'm so so sorry to read your news on **   you must be heartbroken sweetness, cry those tears and take as many cuddles as you can from your dh and beautiful little E, and as always an absolute ton of kt cuddles coming your way   lots of love sweetie


----------



## Faithope

*MrsRock*  Have the clinic told you to do a HPT anyway? As they state on my paperwork to test regardless of any bleeding 

*KT* Morning  What tablet do you have? DH and I are thinking of getting DS a tablet for his 16th birthday next June.

AFM I have hospital this morning to check baby's heart and the blood flow from the placenta to him. Hope all is OK, he's moving a lot which is of great comfort  Watched The Midwives last night and got teary when they mentioned the special rooms and the boxes


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Mrsrock-  

Faith-   for today hunny, I'm sure all will be fine with your little wriggler   as for the tablet, I have an iPad which I don't rate too highly, and I have a Samsung galaxy tab 7.0 which I think is great (got it free   ) however having done a lot of research for dh I think I would recommend one of those windows 8 touch screen laptops, you know the ones where the screen can be separate and used as a tablet, they are bloody brilliant, and had I had the money I would have got one of those over any tablet any day!   

Zoe- how's the visit wth ya mum? Hope you've all had a lovely time! 

Hi Lolli, ale, belle and anyone else reading


----------



## Mrs Rock

Right well I've just made an appointment for a first consultation at Lister with one of the consultants who specialises in recurrent implantation failure and older ladies.  Not that I think they have any magic answers but I cannot face ARGC again and a fresh perspective and possibly a bit of minor immune treatment again would make me at least feel like I am moving forward.  I think I probably can only face tx once more, I can't keep going through this.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Oh hunny   I'm so sorry you are going through this again   it sounds like you know what you want and what you can do to give yourselves the best chance next time,   that the fresh start at lister will do the trick


----------



## Faithope

*MrsRock* A nwe clinic might be the answer and makes you feel better inside knowing you are doing something different 

*KT* Thanks for that, I would love a touch screen myself  my laptop looks ancient compared to whats on the market now!

So my visit to the hospital wasn't a 4 hour like before thank god! But I went in being looked at for one thing and have come out with another worry! Saw the midwife who weighed me-I have put on 1kg in 1 week  told her about my BH and she said that it was very normal and its only a worry when it comes with pain or bleeding. Then I had my scan. That went fine, he was wriggling about and kicking the scanning probe away  still has a willy as well 

Then we went to see the doctor who dropped the bombshell that baby's tum is large and that indicates Gestational Diabetes  Considering I gave up ANY chocolate in February and have a very sensible diet, this is a very big kick in the teeth  I have to have a GTT test in 4 weeks (have any of you ladies had one of these?) Baby's weight so far is 1lb 7oz so far.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

I had the glucose tolerance test at 28 weeks, it was tedious but no big deal.. You have to fast overnight then you go to hospital and they take blood, then give you a sugary drink and take blood again after one hour and then again after two hours.  So there's loads of hanging around - take a book.  You may just have a baby with a big tum, try not to worry.  My baby turned out a good size but it wasn't gestational diabetes, she was just big!


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Mrs Rock,   I'm so sorry  

Faith, Yes I had a GTT. Like Mrs Rock says not much to it, just a couple of blood samples taken and a sweet drink to take. It was pretty boring though as you have to sit around for a couple of hours between tests.

Kt, Is it this weekend you are going away with the boys? Good luck for the journey  xx

Zoe, Bless Archie's little legs   Ed is still in some 9-12 trousers and I have to turn up his 12-18 months   He's in a 18-24 top though   

Lolli, I was up your neck of the woods last weekend. We went camping (a big crowd of us) in Ashbourne. Good idea about getting your big sis to help out with a plane ticket for your little sis   

Jack, Hope you are having a lovely holiday x

Ale, How are you?

Pray, Hope you're ok xxx

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while, just been really struggling with things recently   2013 really is the ****tiest year ever! On the plus side though all seems ok with the pg.  Got a scan next week


----------



## BathBelle

Where is everyone?  

Hope you are all having lovely bank holiday weekends.

Can't believe my little munchkin is 18 months old today. Where has that time gone


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening beautiful belle!   I'm still at my sisters, all been surprisingly good so far   had enough now though so tuesday cant come quick enough, missing my wonderful dh like mad  
Happy 18 month birthday to your handsome little man   I cant quite get my head round the fact that he's going to be a big brother!   what day is your scan my lovely? And Huge   for you poppet, its been very difficult and sad for you, there are such wonderful, lovely, happy things to come for you sweetie


----------



## lollipops

Belle - sounds like you need a huge    and then some more.....   
I hope you can see light at the end of the tunnel for this year - your bump will hopefully cheer you along  and wow little Ed is a whole 18months !!! That's gone so fast !!! 

Kt - glad your time at your sisters is going well . Although I am sure your hubs is missing u and his boys right back  


Im ok just my heads a bit   at the min xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Kt, Pleased you had a nice time at your sisters. How was the journey with the boys?

Lolli,   How's DB?

Had scan yesterday and all looking perfect, we even got a little wave   

xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hello beautiful ladies! 

Belle- I'm so so pleased all is looking fantastic with bubba   how's gorgeous Ed?   the boys were great on the journey thanks Hun, I got those straps that keep toys straped to the carseat, and fireman Sam on the in car DVD   and we were so lucky with the traffic   

Lolli- big   sweetie


----------



## Faithope

*belle* I have already said it but YAY on a great scan 

*KT* Can you tell me how you became a lady again? I found something online that cost £40. DH's birthday is on Wednesday and I wanted to make him a Lord 

Big hello to everyone


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle, great news on your scan     


KT, have you got a link to the toy straps for the car seat?  Not sure I've seen those.  Glad the boys were angels for you.


Had my follow up yesterday, will be trying again at the end of October.  Ho hum.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- hi hun! I think my friend bought the title with a piece of land in scottland, she probably would have paid about £40 

Mrsrock- how are you my lovely? What did they say at your FU hunny?  heres a link to those ty straps, i got ours frm mothercare though, couldnt findvthem on the website though  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Buddy-00150NR-Secure-A-Toy-NAVY-RED/dp/B001DVRTEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378075573&sr=8-1&keywords=buggy+toy+strap

hi to everyone! 

/links


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks for the link KT.  I've never actually seen those before!  What a good idea.  I did use to have one of those toy arches that grip onto the seat but she's too big now for me to use it.

Well, at my follow up, my lovely consultant was very disappointed for us, as the quality of our blasts had been so good.  On the day of ET he was actually suggesting we just transfer one for that reason, I put my foot down about two as I have been here before!!  I told him we were completely unsurprised as we have tried so so many times now and every time they tell us that the quality of our blastocysts  is good.  We transferred 10 embryos altogether to get E.  There is clearly so much more to it than they can actually see with the microscope.  Anyway he recommended we try again with menopur instead of gonal F, as he said it can sometimes improve egg quality.  Also he said if we are lucky enough to get 3 embryos we could put all 3 back.. Too right we will, as I am 40 at the end of this month so 3 will be allowed.  And I will probably use gestone injections next time instead of cyclogest as I started spotting so early.  One last thing he wants to consider is a hysterosonography.  It is a scan done while they pass fluid through the womb and helps show up any scar tissue, polyps or fibroids.  I've had 2 hysteroscopies before and this sounds less intrusive, and no anaesthetic, so I might as well have it.  I've got to phone at the end of Sept when I get AF and will have a scan then, if he can see anything on the scan he wants to look at more closely I will have the hysterosonography, then at the end of that cycle will go straight into stimming with cetrotide to stop ovulation.  So it'll be a short cycle and it should be happening end of October/start of November.  

In the mean time we are having a first consult with Lister on 9 September just to see what ideas they have.  Will probably go ahead with Guys as planned and keep Lister in the back pocket I think.  I like to have options though, it keeps me feeling positive.


----------



## lollipops

Morning all .


At last my madam has gone down for her morning nap ! Phew! Peace for a bit!   


KT - you have such good boys ! So pleased they travelled well for you and that you had a nice time. My daughter has turned into a tantruming toddler since turning 1 ! Honestly if I say 'no' or dare to take something off her, them all hell breaks loose! She's such a madam !   


Mrs R - well it's promising that they have more options available and new things to try. Having 3 put back sounds like a good idea too, if a little scary !    But I completely see the reasoning behind it. I must say your very brave honey too keep trying so hard. It must be tiring for you    I really hope you can stop chasing the dream for another baby soon , and get that all important BFP you so long for   


Belle - so pleased on your fab scan !!!   




How's everyone else? 


In laws have moved to Portugal now. Already getting asked when we are going over to see them !   
I have such a busy week, and DB as usual is teething and not great. I must plough on though, usually once w egret out the house she perks up a bit. X


----------



## Mrs Rock

Lollipops if it's any consolation, I have a bit of a madam too.  She's very wilful, total sweetness and amazing fun when she's doing what she wants to do and a major handful when you want her to do something else!!  My Mum thinks it's karma as apparently I was just the same as a child.  She's also going through a phase of being extremely possessive of me, often won't even let DH carry her, it has to be me and as she's heavy and I have a dodgy back it's not the best combination!  She calls out Mummy! Mummy! all the time just to know where I am/get my attention, and the other day she had a complete meltdown when I held my friend's new baby and tried to shove her off my lap with both hands!  I was mortified! I had to have a serious word with her then, I don't tolerate physical behaviour, as she is only going to get bigger, stronger and more bolshy after all...

Re tx, not brave....just bloody minded, really.  I think I will know when it's time to stop.  


Must be nice to know you can have a holiday to Portugal whenever you fancy now


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - if it helps its perfectly normal  my HV and family reassure me that the phases of tantrums and kicking off is a natural part of their development.  As for jealousy , DB is the same. My friends 3 month old isnt allowed her me in DB's world  
And like you say , if I do what DB wants lifes rosey. But heavdn forbid she has to be put back in her carseat or pram when she doesnt want too  
She can be so challenging at times ! I am not entirely sure on how to handle the tantrums at her age  I have read that shes trying to exert her independence and that its all normal behaviour for her to get frustrated with me telling her 'no' or making her do things she doesn't want too....but I am unsure of how I teach her its not acceptable behaviour to scream and shout and throw herself on the floor ! At the minute I walk off and ignore her but it sure does wind her up when I do !!
I have ordered the boom Toddler Taming on a twin mums recommendation. I am hoping it gives me some tips ! 

These strong minded ladies of ours sure know how to be divas when they want too !!!


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

So sorry I have been awol for so long, I just didn't seem to have a minute.

I will probably repeat what I have said before so just skim over those bits  

belle, lovely to hear that your scan went well, don't know how you managed to concentrate on anything with the bleeding so well done you and fancy Ed being 18mths...wow! loved your ** post about him and all his stats.  How's you mum doing now??  Hope you enjoy your break in Weymouth, just what's needed I say!  

kt, well done on your travels, how was your visit? pleased to be home I bet!  Love your recent video's and pics on ********, they are just so scrummy!   how's the house movey stuff going and studying

lolli, nice to hear that DB is keeping you on your toes with her development   archie will have melt downs usually when its doing something different to what he wants to do, usually consists of bum in the air, head on the floor wailing   (distraction usually brings him out of it though) you will have to let us know how the book is, and ooooh to portugal requests already!!!  

faithope, glad all in your world is lovely (I'm a lady too but am no use as DH did it online, but seemed a fairly quick process, think mr google helped him out!)  

mrs rock, ooh your fu sounded positive, I do like the fact that they have a good plan and alternative ways of treatment, I'm fairly sure all my tx's consisted of the same drugs each time just different doses of gonal f so I always find alternative plans interesting, really hope the hysterosonography (had to copy and paste this!) goes well (can't think of the right word but hopefully you get my sentiment!).  Ooooh how did all your intriguing work things go more or less work for you??  

we've had a lush couple of weeks off work (photo mad on ** recently  !) and archie has loved my mum and brothers visits, loved being out and about to different places and definitely need to revisit some....but back to work...bleugh!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Zoe sounds like you've had a lovely 2 weeks.  I've got my Mum visiting next week for a few days, am quite looking forward to it.

Re work, thank you for asking,  drum roll please........my big case settled whoop whoop!  It was the most challenging thing I've ever done at work, five mins after it settled I had to go to the ladies and shed a little tear, it was just very cathartic. Still waiting to see if there will be any publicity, looks like a lot less than we feared we would have to deal with, it will happen at some point but basically the lid is stil on it right now.  So far I have yet to rebuild my workload as I was working exclusively on the one case for months, am enjoying no pressure and not a lot to do - cos it won't last!! 


My little pickle fell over on Sunday and scraped her face.  It seemed very superficial at the time but now she looks like she's been in a war zone and also has a cold, which is not ideal with a scabby nose


----------



## jack12

really glad your follow up threw some positive things in to the mix. Also think having an appt at lister to see wot they say sounds good too. if they happen to say same suggestions re; tx plan then atleast you know its a good plan n minds are thinking alike eh?. nov/dec gives you a month or two to get in frame of mind too. keep your chin up xxxxx


----------



## zoe25

morning!!!!

mrs rock, aaah, hope you have a lovely time with your mum and yeay to your case settling, enjoy enjoy enjoy the quiet while it lasts   bless poor E, Archie has a bit of a fat lip at the mo too...always one thing or another!

hi jack, lovely to see you on here, how were your holidays hope you had a lush time x x

afternoon everyone else....may I will start my waffly chat on ** instead as I think more people may be on there regularly.......only annoying thing is that rudely my work have now banned ** on the work pc's....i know disgusting behaviour!!!!


----------



## jack12

hi zoe....yea im still here lurking lolol. Had a lovely holiday thankyou. cromer was beautiful and sunny. Only bad thing to happen was mum fell second day in and broke her shoulder. spent a chunk of hols in norwich hospital. needless to say she is black n blue and awaiting ?shoulder rplacement as it was too shattered to pin it apparantly  . Trust my mum honestly!!!!!! hows work hun? and hows the gorgeous archie? loved his recent pics on the **, always make me smile. His smile montage was the best . well, not got much planned today, my 'little' brother is the big 30 on monday so need to go village n get a card n some alcohol for him.......that should do it!! not got alot of dollars for much else.   . hasnt the weather changed suddenly in the last few hours? feeling i may need to get a jumper out soon n put my sandals away for the winter. xxxxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening ladies! 

Sorry I've not been around much, got lots happening here at the mo, making me go a little     will catch up soon I promise   lots of love to everyone


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi all

Jack, how's your Mum's shoulder now?  What a nasty fall!  Glad you had a good holiday otherwise though.  I always think of Alan PArtridge when people mention Norwich lol.  Want to see that new film if I can, meant to be really funny.

KT have you been able to fix a new date for the blessing?

Well I postponed my appt at Lister on Monday as was waiting for copies of notes from Guys to avoid paying another £300 for tests we have recently had done there.  Re-scheduled it for Weds next week which means I will have to go on my own as DH is away for work...sigh....Got to say I am very impatient to get going again.



Zoe I can't post on ** on work PC.  I have to use my phone.  But for tx chat I will still come here (if there's anybody here) as I don't really like doing that on **.  I have visions of one day they will balls up the security settings and our secret group chat will suddenly be there for all to view    Probably will never happen but I do like to worry   


My Mum is coming tonight until Saturday.  Should be nice now baby is talking lots, she will be surprised


----------



## lollipops

Hi all.

Mrsr - love Partridge. Me and Lee are huge fans. He's been to see the film, he said it was good but not as good as the series, but these things never are. I had a dream about the secret groups of ** being published on everyone's newsfeed  it's highly likely it will ever happen but I do get what you mean  

KT - is it all the house hunting and house sort that's keeping you busy?  Hope your ok honey 

Jack - oh your poor mum !!! How's she doing now ? I love Norwich and Norfolk - we use to go once a year for a long weekend.

Zoe - how's you and little legs Hun? How dare your work ban ** !!! 

Where's everyone?  Honestly it's like a ghost town on here!!!

Come on people!

I have no car and u likely to get it back until next week. Cabin fever is kicking in !!!!


----------



## smile 26

hi ladies hope you are all well, just a little update from me while I can! we welcomed our little bundle Emily Elizabeth into the world 6/9/2013. all is going well atm, Katie is loving being a big sister and is so proud! shall upload pics when it lets me I seem to be unable to upload to site atm,   is anyone else having this prob? 
much love to all and will check back in very soon xox


----------



## Martha Moo

Smile26 congrats on the safe arrival of Emily 

Do you get an error message when it fails to upload Hun?

How is everyone 

Your all quiet hope alls ok 

Donna


----------



## lollipops

Smile - 

Congratulations on the safe arrival of little Emily ( lovely name)  


I can never upload pics on here either !   prob me being a thicko though


----------



## Faithope

Photobucket your pictures, then copy the IMG and then paste here-it works as I finally worked out how to do it  

Big day today-we went to the pram shop and purchased the Uppababy Vista JAke Black   it's lovely   just hard to believe there will be a little person in there at Christmas  

It is quiet on this thread..


----------



## Faithope

Heres the pram all set up and ready to go


----------



## lollipops

Love your pram Faith.

Xmas will soon be here !!! Yikes ! I bet u can hardly wait !!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

I'm actually already starting to look forward to Christmas myself!  A bit early I know, but I always think Christmas is the good thing about winter and it feels quite wintry all of a sudden, I even bought some boots yesterday.


----------



## Faithope

Check out my new blinkie under my countdown ticker 

It's so weird how one day it was 27 degrees and the next was 14 and it was like someone turned the switch from Summer to Autumn. I usually hate the transition but not this year  I am already thinking of what presents to buy but we are down scaling what we would normaly. DH says he wants nothing as I am giving him the best present he could ever hope for   As for DS-his list is forever changing but still remains the most expensive products ever! 

I have last year's boots *Mrs Rock* but found some in Next that I love  Luckily my coat will accommodate the bump but isn't the warmest  Have you put the heating on yet??


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hey Ladies, just wanted to say HI! I'm still here reading away (although it is very quiet lately) just can never find the time to post 

Hope you're all well 

I will be reading to see how you all are but might not get to post often as I start uni next week  So excited to finally get going, feels like I've been waiting for it for ages! 

On top of that I'm actually getting married 6 weeks tomorrow!! Can't believe it's actually happening after all this time (12 1/2 years!) Travels booked, hotels booked, ceremony is booked - now just to find a dress 

And after we say our 'I Do's' we could be coming back home for tx. Was told October, then told we had been pushed to November as we couldn't release our funds early enough (9 days too late) now we've been told that as we don't start meds until late October and we are still pencilled in it could be October after all - so confusing! But all exciting I guess.

Anyway I'll sshh now  xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Stacey congratulations on your wedding, hope it goes off really beautifully for you.  Will we get to see a pic of you in your dress?   


Faith, heating has been on since last week!  And I have my slanket back on the sofa   


DH is away for the next 3 days and have decided to postpone my Lister appt on Wednesday again, don't want to go on my own, it gets me annoyed


----------



## smile 26

faithope wots photo bucket I only know the basics on computers lol


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT where are yoooooooooooooooooooooou and are you ok?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi beautiful ladies! 

Stacey- yay to getting married! Sooooo exciting! Are you going abroad? And yes, will we get to see some pics?  

smile 26- congratulations! Wonderful news, welcome to the world Emily!

Faithope- hello luv! Christmas! OMG, its going to be soooo brilliant for your family this year,  best prezzie ever! 

Mrsrock- hello me darlin'! Hows things? What's been occurin'?   thanks for asking after me sweetie   as it goes I'm not ok but I'm bearing up thanks hunny, soooo much s**t going in at the moment   we'll get through it, we always do  

hi to everyone I've missed,  luff ya all!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Is it the poorly pussy cat KT or something else as well?  Hugs!!!!!


----------



## lollipops

Stacey - yay!!! Brilliant news on the wedding  we neeeed to see a photo or two   


KT- awwww, it's not like you to be down    here's some huggles    and feel free to unload on used it helps   


Mrs R - better to go when you have DH with you, although i get impatient too


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- sorry hunny, I missed that you'd postponed your appointment again   annoying I know but I think you've made the right decision to wait for dh to be there   thanks for the hugs   hows gorgeous little E?

Lolli- thanks for the huggles poppet, could really do with them right now   hows beautiful DB tonight? 

For me its just a lot of things, none of them too big a problem on their own, but they keep piling up, can't see the woods for the trees sometimes


----------



## lollipops

Awww kt   I hate it when life has a run of bad luck and builds up on top of you. Just try and take one problem at a time   hoping you putty cat is home with you soon  


Afm - my madam is being a fussy bugger with her food. She's always been bad with her food but lately she's been worse. So on the advise of a HV I am making tea for 6pm so that we can all sit down together. Its no easy feat as DB's witching hour is from 4ish so cooking with her crying and hanging off my leg is a bit on the stressful side!  So far its seemed to work - she ate 8 spoons of fish pie the other evening and 7 spoons of vegetable pasta bake the other night too. It takes up to 40 mins to encourage her to eat these spoonfuls and involves me and lee bouncing around and clapping and jollying her along but we shall stick with it. Tonight its pizza and left over veggie bake - the pizza will go down without a hitch !  
She would live off bread, crackers  and fruit if she could ! She adores her fruiy and eats tonnes of it. But veggies and hot dinners have always been our problem. Anything on a plate or in a bowl that she needs to eat with cutlery is a mission. She gags and screams ! Honestly it drives me mad !!!


----------



## Faithope

*lollipops* I shall give you an insight to DS's food habits from 6 months until 6 years. He lived on cheese and broccoli bake and pasta. Grapes for pud. That was it. I tried and failed to introduce any other foods. I stressed, I cried and thought I was a terrible mum.my mum had 4 kids and kept saying-he will eat when he's hungry ans a long as he's eating, it doesn't matter if its the same foods every year for the next however long. Something odd happened when he started school-he tried new foods, even vegetables other than broccoli  I never made him eat, if he went a day without eating,he would make up for it the next day  so my advice would be is to follow DB, she will not starve  this parenting lark is hard work and it doesn't get easier 

*kt*   hope these help 

*Mrs Rock* I put my heating on  and then discovered the large one in the living room is as cold as the artic  bloody council have messed up the heating system since taking a radiator out!! Grr

AFM  today I entered the 3rd trimester!!! Whoop whoop!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT I hope things sort themselves out soon.  I feel a bit like that about our flat we've been trying to sell since January.  It just doesn't seem to be happening and it's costing us money with every day that passes and it's doing my head in!


Lollipops that does sound like a tough one.  I wish we could eat dinner together but we don't get home early enough.  Hope it helps DB to enjoy her food more.  At least she eats loads of fruit, so very nutritious and a lot of kids won't eat fruit at all.  


Faith great milestone, well done!


Went to parents' evening at the nursery last night, I was a bit dubious as I didn't really see the point, I thought she was too young for it to be meaningful.  But I was wrong it was definitely worth it, I found it so reassuring to see how well they know her and what makes her tick, and they gave me a little review of her progress and she is where she should be developmentally for everything except for communication and language skills where they put her at 30-50 months.  I was so proud of her    my chatty little bear


----------



## Ale40

Morning B&Bs!!!

How is everyone?

We came back from Padua and I received a lovely post on the email!!! 

Can someone please send me a pm, as I can't access ** and need instructions?

How is everyone going?

Mrs Rock, BathBelle, Stacey, Faith - how is everything going on?

I need catchup therapy!

Love,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

Where is everyone?? 

Is anyone still reading?

*Ale* I didn't understand your post  what's been happening?

*stacey* how's things with you?? Have you started TX yet?

*ladykt* how's those boys? Need an updated picture of them 

*dial* are you still around Hun? Where are you with things?

*angel* ? Knock knock, you about?

*jack* 

*zoe* how's little man?

*mrs rock* love the fact there's parents evening even for tiny tots 

*lolli* hello 

*bathbelle* how's you?

*operation 'GET BACK THE BUDS AND BLOOMS'! Thread up and running again, anyone there*


----------



## x-stacey-x

Faith - I'm still here!   I check everyday but it just keeps saying 'no new updates'   It is very quiet lately isn't it. How are you? How's bubba? Hope you are both doing well, time is ticking on for you now isn't it - he will be here before you know it!  

All you other Buds and Blooms - how are we all? Hope you are all well, sending you lots of  

AFM - Four weeks tomorrow until the big day   can't believe how fast its coming around! I will show you all the pics when I get back    Start taking meds on 4th October in prep for our November cycle, that seems to be coming round fast now too   it's all a bit scary/exciting!

Katy - not going abroad, going to London instead (not quite the same as a sandy beach somewhere but we love the city and it's slightly more affordable).

Love to you all xx


----------



## Faithope

*stacey*  hello there! It's all come around quick for you! Everything ready for your big day? and TX aswell? I'm doing grand thank you  baby is moving loads, love being pregnant and don't take a second of it for granted  3 years of being here and seeing so many of my friends get that BFP, have their babies and still be on the TX route, was hard but seeing their success just made me want to keep going  I will be here for you hun when TX is in full swing 

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hey all

Well I'm back from my little hol and I guess I need to update my signature with my age   .  Funnily enough feeling fine about it, must be because we had such a lovely lovely time.


----------



## jack12

lol mrs rock. Glad you had a great time xx
Faith eh up me duck!!!1 hows bump? xx
Stacey....hows u doing? Im here for support hun xxxx


----------



## Faithope

*jack* shattered thanks  roll on maternity leave! How's you chick?

*mrs rock* the big 40-naughty and 40 

Xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

I'm here, just a bit knackered at the moment and not much time to post  

Faith, When do you start mat leave?

Jack, How's you? 

Mrs Rock, Pleased you had a fab break  

Stacey, How's Uni going? And have you got your dress yet?

Ale, How's you? When do you start tx?

Lolli, Any improvements on DBs eating?

Kt, How's things now?  

Zoe, How are you?

Hi to all of the missing/lurking B&Bs  

AFM - Finally had some good news about my Mum, the shadows on her lungs and liver aren't cancer and the tumors she has are operable. Her recent blood tests have been coming back abnormally good and the hospital want to do another biopsy before they operate.  She has that booked in for next week. 

All going well with the pg and I have now 'come out' at work. I couldn't hide it any more as my bump is sooo big. I got a mixed response from people being really happy (lots of people know the difficulty we had getting Ed) to 'but you've only just come back to work'!

 to all

xxx


----------



## Faithope

*bathbelle* good news about your mum  as for work-stuff em! I finish 25th octoberso 25 days to go and counting  xxx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

stacey, love to hear about your wedding, 4 weeks, yikes really not long then! And good luck with uni, dh is just starting his final year so I am well used to the student thing  

ale, glad you had a good break away

mrs rock,    (late I know but hey the thought is there  ) fab that you had a lovely break, your ** photos' are lovely and what a fantastic parents evening for E, hope you are still beaming about her language and communication, I would be  

belle, yeay to "coming out" at work, people are strange, just be happy not counting how long you've been back, they should be grateful you dained to come back anyway   glad all is going well with your pregnancy and what a relief to have good news about your mum, fingers and toes crossed her op goes well next week  

lolli, how's DB's meal times going now? must say I try to have all of us sitting down for a meal as I find it works out a lot better too  

kt, how are you my lovely, sounds like one things after another...pah! who can be chewed with that!   

faith, lovely to hear all is going well with you, not long until you can finish work too, excellent!

afm, just bleugh work really and then fun times with archie, love toddler age, the words are flying out and he does like to be sociable, any man he sees anywhere his instant response, very loudly is "MAN! MORNING MAN!"  with the cutest little grin afterwards (and he will continue this until said man acknowledges him


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Well good evening beautiful ladies! 

Faith- hello my lovely! 22 days now Hun! Sooo exciting!  

Stacey- wow it's all happening for you now poppet   looking forward to seeing the photos of your big day!   and a ton of luck for your up and coming cycle too  

Mrsrock- glad you had a lovely little break, hope you got showered with lovely prezzies too??   I was fine with the big 4...0 too, it was 30 that hit me!   how's things going for you? 

Jack- hey lovely lady! How's things?  

Belle- Such good news about your mum hunny, such a relief   and yay to a lovely bump! They say you're always bigger with your second   

Zoe- I can just imagine Archie doing that to random men lol brilliant!   

Afm, things still really rubbish, won't bore you all with details but I'm dealing with it, nothing keeps me down for long   not only that but dh has the edge on miserable   as long as our plan works it'll be fine!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies

Can't sleep. ho hum.

Bath Belle, that's great news about your Mum, so pleased   


Zoe I keep thinking of Archie haranguing men in the street and smiling   


KT what is going wrong?  Bit concerned.
Yes I did get some nice pressies, my weekend away was a pressie form DH, he also gave me an ipod nano as I am geting back into going to the gym and I listen to podcasts on the treadmill, a recipe folder, and a fleece onesie (heaven!!).  My mum gave me leather boots and gift vouchers, my in laws gave me a gift experience which is gift vouchers and a make over - am thrilled about this as I can basically have a day out in Oxford Street with actual money to spend on myself!  Also a beautiful framed collage of photos they have taken of E when they mind her on Tuesdays, a novel, a bottle of champagne and some chocolates I like from USA.  Oh and a gift voucher from my sister.  I was thoroughly spoilt


----------



## lollipops

Hi guys,

Lovely to see it more active on here again 

Kt - what's up honey ? This isn't like our Katy cuddles  talk to us ! 

Belle- wonderful news about your mum   and glad bumps coming along nicely 

Zoe - how cute is Archie !!! Wow, his speech is fab ...... I can't wait till DB can say words, rather than just animal noises ! 

Mrs R - oohhhh very nice pressies indeed  the beauty experience sounds wonderful !!! Much needed pamper time for mummy 

Faith - mat leave will soon be here! It's going so fast ( from my point of view anyway) and you look amazing with your bump. Your all bump too....not like I was.....I literally swelled up to high heaven after 30 weeks ! 

Stacey - gosh I hear wedding bells chiming soon !! Eek !!! All happening for you my lovely. I hope you post us a pic 

Jack - hello my lovely. Love you beautiful photos of C on ** ! She's just gorgeous!!! 

Afm - have started xmas shopping already in an attempt to be more organized . As last year I left it all until December and got myself stressed out !  Easily done these days ! ( weird small writing )


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening  

Mrsrock- hi hunny   sounds like you had a fantastic break and lots of really lovely gifts as you deserve   So so sorry I didn't make it to the meet at the weekend, I feel really bad   

Lolli- hey lovely   oh well done on starting the christmas shopping early   good for you Hun! How's that going? When's you appointment with the doc about your throat?  

Afm, in short, I'm very worried about dh, he's very very down, bordering on depressed about work and money, that's the downside to owning your own business I suppose   he's working so hard, and when he's not at work he's working on the house getting it ready to go on the market, I know that moving would solve so many problems, just really need it to all happen quicker! 
I had 2 clients for my childminding but 1 has been a spoilt brat and caused me lots of stress (looooong story)  and lost me the other client   I'm going to tell her to feck of this week too, its really not worth the stress of it all. 
A friend of the family committed suicide last week, having a bit of trouble getting my head round that one! 
They're the main things, But like I say, nothing keeps me down for long, I know everything will work out, I can feel it, I'd just like it to be sooner!


----------



## Faithope

*kt*   How much can one cope with? Massive hugs hun    Things will get easier 

*lollipops* I feel like my bump has come to a standstill but read that from 30 weeks the baby doubles in size  ..... I am doing the same once maternity leave starts-so does my xmas shopping. I can't be waddling round the shops in december! 

*Mrs Rock* sounds like you were spoilt and so you should be 

*zoe*  ah thats so sweet 

AFM-15 working days and counting. After my boss being an absolute twonk, I can't wait to see the back of him  I will miss the kids, especially my 1:1  but I am getting tired now and the loo is so so far away 

Baby is kicking away, love the feeling and will miss it when he's here but I get to cuddle the baby we have longed for 

xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- morning! Well it could be worse really couldn't it, my life seems to go in phases like this, lots of crap and then really good, it's just that this run seems to have lasted a lot longer!!!  
I'm glad all seems to be going well with your pg, and as for your boss   well he can just go and do one!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT that is a huge amount to cope with.  So sorry about the death of your friend, how awful    I really hope you can get your move underway soon so the situation eases and the pressure is off  DH a bit.  Didn't realise you had begun your childminding.  Are you going to look for new clients or have you decided against it now?


Lollipops you are so organised!  I haven't had a chance to think about Christmas yet, DH's birthday in in November and I never think about it until after that but it doesn't leave all that much time to get sorted out.


I've had my consultation at Lister this morning.  Really, really liked the doctor we saw and she was very keen to recommend pre transfer CGH which is embryo screening for chromosomal abnormalities in view of the 2 miscarriages and numerous BFNs.  Also immunes and a drug schedule similar to ARGCs but less intense monitoring as I could not cope with going twice a day again for bloods.  So feeling pleased wth all of that and thinking about doing a cycle there in January.  We are cycling again with Guys at the end of this month but I like to have my back up plans in place and at Lister they would do things differently so it gives me hope, even if my primary hope at the moment is for the Guys cycle to work so I  won't have to do it at all.......


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- I'm so glad that you liked your new doc, makes you so much happier and at ease when they are nice! Sounds very thorough too which is reasuring   will be   that this cycle works for you  
I've decided that I'm only going to look after older children before and after school, dh and I are going to have a chat about everything at the weekend, I think its really hit him how stressed I am and as I've said before there's only enough room for one stress head in  this house! I've been in tears over it all tonight   really pee'd off with people thinking its ok to treat us like poo   god help the next person that does it!


----------



## lollipops

Oh kt - life sounds very stressful for u right now  it just appears its one thing after another and I know how hard it is coping with a stressed out husband - lee got really stressed and down earlier in the year and its hard being strong for them when your feeling crap yourself. 
I hope things ease up for you & your family hun  


MrsR - great news on the chat with the clinic. Here's hoping u won't need to go to the new clinic - as this new cycle soon will hopefully be the one xx


----------



## zoe25

morning ladies!!!!

mrs rock, ah I love all your lovely prezzies, how nice to get spoilt, good    your consultation sounded good and positive too but hopefully    you won't need it, I like back ups too though. So you all ready for tx at guys, when do you start??

lolli, I've got a few bits of xmas stuff in too, crazy, no idea why, we're skint at the mo but things keep flying in to my physical or virtual shopping basket and we're doing a joint photo calendar with my sister for our side of the family which she will organise and I will just need to provide photo's (she does one each year with her two and now we'll have one with the three of them, they are lush and a permanent fixture in all our houses now), Just ordered my mum a voomote zapper as I think she'll love it, can use it with iphone/ pods as a universal remote    

kt,    kt, kt, kt, in serious need of your own cuddles missus, so sorry to hear all your carry on (but is it weird that I am pleased you felt able to share with us??), always here for you (and all my lovely FF friends). I really hope there is some light at the end of the tunnel for dh and massive condolences for your friend, as for your childminding faff on think my rant on ** covers that one, but oooooooooo     how are those beautiful monkey's of yours doing?

faithope, ah ha!! 14 days left, not long until single figures, lovely!! As soon as you hit maternity leave you'll wonder how you ever fit work in   so pleased all is going well for you  

Archie's speech is flying, it's sooo lush and just funny when he repeats whatever he hears especially things like "hooraaaaaaay!" won't be long until you have all this lolli and yes mrs rock archie takes great pleasure in saying good morning and I secretly love it when he says it to grumpy old people, crack a smile and show some manners!

Well I survived the dentist, now just sat here at work like a fool with a numb mouth, dying for a drink but trying that until I can feel my mouth (had all that fun as a kid with a load of orthodontic (sp?!?) work, at least that's it for two weeks!!


----------



## lollipops

Zoe - well done brave mummy bear    you conquered the dentist !!    And wow, how clever is Archie with his speech ! 
DB seems to just want to mimic noises and not the actual names   for example, she has a toy mouse and rather than trying to say mouse she says ' eeee , eeee, eeee'   
She did one day say " shoes" clear as a bell, but never repeated it . And she does wave and say "Ello" sometimes but she's far more vocal with her noises than words, most animals she can make the noise of now but she won't attempt to say the word ?     This normal?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Lolli I think that sounds perfectly normal.  At this stage I think they say the words they like saying/are interested in.  E can repeat most simple words I say and she has said  "doggy" a few times but she almost always says "woof woof", because she likes it!  Was so sweet this monirng, DH gave me a hug and she looked at us and said "cuddle"   

Enjoyed meeting up with Catherine at the weekend, E said a few woofs to Pugsey as well.  She wouldn't sit on the grass to be photographed with Chloe though, no way!  Funny little madam!  Chloe of course was an angel.

Zoe, hoping to start short protocol at Guys in 3 weeks time.  Glad I don't have to down reg this time as I really hate that bit. 


KT - sounds like a good plan with the children before and after school.  Hope you find some nice clients soon


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening beautiful ladies! 

Hope everyone is well? 

Lolli- hello my lovely! Did you have a lovely birthday? I hope you got thoroughly spoilt! You seem to be enjoying you new gadget anyway   my two are funny with what they say, as mrsrock said, I think they say the words they like, the boys say 'ball, tiger, that, there, yes, and cocka doodle doooo' to name a few  

Zoe- well done you   bloody dentists   The cheeky monkeys are really good thanks   still mini mischiefs   how's your little man? 

Mrsrock- I was on the short protocol second time and got a much better response, and I really think it was easier to cope with, really didn't feel too stressed with it, I think there's far too much stress, scans, and waiting, without all the feeling rubbish with down regging too!  

Stacey- not long now until the 'big' day! Exciting!  

Faithope- hope that boss of yours is behaving himself?   not long now hunny!  

Jack- hey you! How's things? How's the Christmas shopping going? 

Belle- hi poppet! How are you and gorgeous Ed doing?  

Big hello and KTcuddle to everyone   I wonder how our Pray is getting on? If you're reading poppet, thinking of you, hope you and bubbas are ok?


----------



## Faithope

*kt* hey Hun, il be back tomorrow but just wanted to say hi  boss is leaving me alone for now. I forgot to tell you all but a collegue is also pregnant answer she got GH and was 7 weeks when it showed up, anyway she told our boss that was the reason she was off. In the newsletter we have each Friday that goes out to all the parents, he congratulated her on her pregnancy!!  he never asked her permission and she was in tears over it (understandably). My pregnancy hasn't been announced on the newsletter even thought requested it.. She has been granted half days after only one week off for sickness yet when I found out I lost the baby's twin and asked to come back phased in, I got told I hadn't had long enough off... Erm do you see a pattern here?? Xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

I was thinking about Pray the other day as well, hoping she's ok and settled into life in Oz.  

Lolli does your steamer clean curtains?  Talking of gadgets I have been thinking about getting a slow cooker, saw one in the supermarket this morning but I resisted buying it until I've done a bit more research into it so I know whether I'll really use it or not.  

Well tomorrow I have the last of the neurological tests into my chronic nerve pain.  I am having a lumbar puncture and I can truly say I am dreading it.  I was meant to have it last time I was there but I got too panicky and was too frightened to let them near my spine in case it flares up the pain.  So they suggested doing it using x ray guidance so they can see the metalwork and with me under light sedation and that meant it had to be re-scheduled for tomorrow.  Was awake last night worrying about it    Am trying to tell myself it's ok as the process is similar to having an epidural for labour and I was planning to do that, it didn't happen in the end as my labour was too fast but am trying to get myself into the same frame of mind I was in then.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi! 

Mrsrock-   aww bless you, I'm not surprised you're worried hunny, I really hope it's not a bad as you think it will be, Sounds like they're doing everything they can to reasure you by having the X-ray guidance and light sedation too   huge   for tomorrow sweetness  

Ps, I have a slow cooker and when I remember to buy ingredients to put in it it's brilliant!


----------



## Faithope

I have a slow cooker too and since we bought it, we have made good use out of it! Paid £20 for it from Argos and its brilliant for the price  

I had awful period pains last night-totally overdid it at the weekend with town on Saturday and sorting out baby's room on Sunday going up and down the stairs. Had a lot of braxton hicks and think they set off the pains. Couldn't sleep and spent the night worrying. Rang maternity Assesment and they advised paracetamol and rest and let them know an hour later how I was feeling. Feel much better now. Rang work. Just waiting for them to say I have to start my maternity leave early now but from what I have read and what you ladies have told me, they can't do that..

Xxx


----------



## Faithope

*mrs rock* meant to say good luck and I am thinking of you xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Morning my lovelies, how are we all?

*Faith* Hope you're feeling better now, try to take it easy lady! How much longer before mat leave? Don't let them force you to go early 

*MrsRock* How did the tests go? Hope it wasn't as bad as you thought it would be 

*LadyKt* How are things with you lovely lady? You sound like you've had everything thrown at you lately, I hope the tides are turning - big hugs for you 

 to everyone I have missed and  to you all

AFM - less than two weeks til the 'big day'  My dress still hasn't arrived, I still need to buy shoes, Ben doesn't have a suit yet and I have zero idea about what to do with my hair but other than that I'm super excited!! Quite glad we're running away and eloping like teenagers, I don't think I would cope with planning a proper wedding 

Tx is due to start soon but AF was awol for a while this month so thanks to her I think I'm being pushed back a bit longer - hopefully ec will be end of November 

And just to top off the stress my mum has turned into a complete psycho who kindly told me the other day I would never know what it's like to raise a family, it's never going to happen for me - thanks 'mum'


----------



## Mrs Rock

Stacey why on earth would your Mum say something like that      Where's the wedding happening, did I remember that it's in London or have I made that up?

Thanks for the good wishes ladies.  Yesterday was a bit stresssful as they made me arrive at 9am and then I waited all day and they finally did the lumbar puncture at  4.30pm and I was discharged at 8.45pm, got home at 10pm completely strung out and shattered.  Had to do it all alone as DH had to leave at 4pm to get E from nursery which wasn't in the plan but I survived.  It was scary but nowhere near as painful as people told me it would be.  I see the consultant on 28th to get the results of that and all the other tests I had last time.  I would bet money they won't have found out anything that can help me but we'll see.  Have had a bad headache all day today which is a side effect of the lumbar puncture, it goes away when I lie flat but comes straight back when I get up    I worked at home as I didn't feel up to going to the office and also because E is not very well, hasn't been eating for days now.  My in laws were here taking care of her but I was glad I was around because she isn't feeling good at all.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Stacey-  what a cruel thing for your mum to say   anyway, I'm sure you will!   wow your big day is less than 2 weeks away! Exciting!  

Mrsrock- aww you poor thing   not nice to have to wait all day like that, you must have been quite scared, you got through it though hunny well done   not nice having the headach though   how long is that supposed to last  I hope little E is feeling better soon hunny, the boys stopped eating for a few days like that, they had a virus I think, their appetite came back with avangance!!!  

Hi to everyone!


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - your so brave !!! Well done on being so brave and getting the lumber puncture done. Such a shame the side effects to that are headaches. I hope they ease up soon. 
As for little E , hope she's feeling better soon. If it helps DB goes right off food everytime she's poorly. 

Kt - how's things are home at the minute? Is DH feeling any brighter? Can you see the wood for the trees yet? X

Stacey - how rotten of our mum, she should have thought before she spoke. Ignore that comment and concentrate on your forthcoming wedding.....eek!!!!

Hi to everyone else reading .

Afm - I've been suffering with my throat still ( those of you on ** will know what I mean) anyway on Monday I saw another consultant who's put me down for having my tonsils removed. I am dreading it, my sister had it done and had had horrendous earache and headaches along side a terrible sore throat 

DB is growing up so fast, she goes to my sisters for a few hours on Tuesdays. She loves it, it started off where she would cry when I left and cry as soon as I picked her up but now she couldn't care less! My car broke down yesterday and my sister had an emergency dentist appointment to get to and I was stuck on some country road waiting for the AA and so DB got passed around between my aunt, cousin and a friend. I was so worried she would be kicking off but apparently she was dancing for everyone and singing - proud of her for finally being happy being away from me 

And this Saturday she's having her first ever night away from home. She's going to my sisters for the night. Good luck to my sister, as DB HATES the travel cot and will scream hours in it. And that's when she's with us!! So god knows what she will be like sleeping in it for my sister! 
Still it needs to be done as me and lee are desperate for our first ever lie in since she was born!!! Oh god it's going to be good!!!! 

 We have also been tackling her fussy eating by eating as a family altogether at 6pm. The combination of being tough, eating with her, and sitting there as long as it takes to encourage her to eat is paying off. Her fav things ( when I say fav, it can still take 30 mins for her to try it!!) is rice and fish & veggie pasta bake. Like most things with my daughter it's all about a power battle. She wants to win but I won't let her!   And if after an hour she doesn't eat what's in front of her, then it's to bed with just her bottle of milk. Mummy has got tough !!!  Also no snacks between meals and dinner being served at 6pm means she is hungry, so if she's that hungry she will eat. If she doesn't then she can't be that hungry ...as my HV says.....she won't starve! 

Anyway- that's me up to date!

Xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Well I still have this headache and it's (literally) doing my head in.  They told me that only 10% of people get it after lumbar puncture and that it only lasts a day or two.  If you look online it says that 40% get it and it can last for 8 days!!!  Have had to call in sick to work and am going to GP later to see if they can give me anything for it.  Not impressed.  And neither will work be   


At least E is finally better and has started eating again.  Not got her usual massive appetite back yet but she's getting there.  Phew.  I also think she's confused about her age and has begun being two early.  Yesterday she had the full on lying on the floor screaming tantrum and took 20 minutes to calm down.  Sigh!  And it was all because I wanted her to stop playing in the car and eat her lunch, which she was hungry for and probably that was contributing to the tantrum as well, .  Playing in ther car on the driveway is her new fave thing, she likes to sit in the front seat and pretend to drive.  I sit next to her in the passenger seat and this can go on for half an hour!  If she likes driving she certainly doesn't take after her mummy!


Lolli when's your tonsilectomy?  Hope all goes well, can understand you being apprehensive.  Enjoy your lie in on Sunday


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Sod it I thought I posted yesterday!   sorry! Will try and get on tomorrow for proper post! Hope your headache has gone now mrsrock


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning all!

Yes headache has finally gone.  GP signed me off until 28 October but am back to work today, too worried about my sick absence history to take advantage!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Little bit blowy out there isn't it! Not quite the storm I was expecting though   anyway, how is everyone? Sorry I didn't get back on its just been manic here with 'stuff' decorating the house, getting organised for Halloween       and the boys blessing   had a stupid moment when I agreed to do a Halloween party 3 days before the blessing   oh well! I luuuuuurrrrrvvve Halloween  

Mrsrock- do you start tx soon hunny? Gorgeous pics of little E on **   

Stacey- how was your wedding??!    Must have been Saturday just gone? Pics please!   

Lolli- how's things? Been catching up with most of your news on ** too   things are better at home thanks Hun, just got my ppi back so that's eased the preasure on the money side of things which in turn takes the preasure off of dh   hopefully it'll all come together soon  

Big   to everyone!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ps, sorry Stacey, have you started tx too now hunny?


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hey ladies, so it's official I'm a Mrs!! Wedding went perfectly, had the loveliest day. So pleased we 'ran away' and did it just us two - everyone was so surprised!! I think after being together for almost 13 years and engaged for 8 years everyone thought it would never happen hehe ;-)  now for the honeymoon baby!! Haha treatment starts in two weeks so fingers crossed.

How are you all? Hope everyone is well, just having a get together with the new in-laws to celebrate so will be back to post soon 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Congratulations Stacey    Can we see apic?  So glad it went well for you.  Good luck with your tx, I like the sound of a honeymoon baby   

KT is the blessing this weekend?  Are you all set now?  Good news about your PPI.  How is DH feeling now?

So I start stims tomorrow.  Consultant also wants to do an emdometrial scratch which is basically a scrape of the lining to make it more receptive to implantation.  I am having a problem getting child care for E as DH is away for work so I don't know if that will be happening - it has to be done tomorrow or Thursday so trying to sort somethng out but as I have no family around here it is difficult.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening beautiful ladies! 

Stacey- huge   Mrs  sounds like it was just perfect for you both   yes, pics pleaeeeeese     for a honeymoon baby for you too!  

Mrsrock- Wow stimms start tomorrow!   hope you manage to get childcare sorted for little E! Is it he first time they've suggested an endometrial scratch?  so so hard for this tx hunny   keep us posted!  
Yes it's the boys blessing this Sunday   Just getting the last few bits, picking up he cake on Friday, cooking and sorting Saturday. I'm actually really excited   Dh seems good at the moment thanks Hun, pressure has been taken off or a while at least  

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Mrs Rock

KT am really pleased to hear that DH is feeling better.  Good luck wiht the blessing, I hope it goes well.  Will we see pics?  What are the boys wearing?

Well by good luck the nursery had a spare place this afternoon (they are usually full) so E can stay there and I can go to have the scratch.  Am sad to miss my precious afternoon with her but at least it's sorted and we still have my day off tomorrow.  Yes, this is the first time I've had an endometrial scratch.  But I have had 2 hysteroscopies immediatey pre-tx before which do the same job.  You get sedation for a hysteroscopy though and nothing for a scratch, hoping it doesn't hurt too much


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- how are you feeling hunny? Great they could fit you in this afternoon though  

The boys are wearing blue chenos, white shirt, and grey v neck jumper, and they've got some really cute flat caps   and yes I'll definately put some pics on **, I'm really excited about it!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Sounds lovely KT, can't wait to see the pics.  

I am ok thanks for asking.  Scratch was no big deal at all   , didn't hurt, was quite like embryo transfer except I did have period cramps for a few hours afterwards but that's nearly gone now.  So I've just taken my first horse-size dose of stims, they have got me on the max again, hope that works out ok as although I needed the max dose last time I'm convinced that was because the pill and the cyst when I down regged had messed up my response.  I have bloods on Saturday so we'll see.  I am so so so hoping this is the last time I'll have to do all this   

DH's birthday on Saturday and for the first time ever we've got someone who isn't family babysitting E so we can go for dinner somewhere local.  It's an NCT friend from round the corner, I know her very well and trust her.  Only thing is, when I called her to arrange what time, she said "Can we do 7.30pm to 10.30pm?".  So now I've got a curfew!  Is it just me, or is that a bit weird?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm so glad you're ok   sometimes it does seem a bit odd to d'reg when all they do after is start you all up again with stimms   they said that d'regging me sent my overies to sleep!!!! Here's some   for your overies   and   for a good response for you   and yes, I agree it is a little odd that you have a curfew!   make the most of it Hun, have a lovely evening! And if I forget...   to your dh!


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hey Ladies, 

I will try to post a pic, I'm not entirely sure how to do it though if I'm honest! And also as it was just us, not a big white wedding we didn't go for the whole 'bride and groom' look so we're not as fancy as you might expect! haha xx


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R - yay to having the scratch and being on your way into your next cycle.  Love and luck for this time my lovely !!! X

Kt - the blessing is going to be wonderful.  Can't wait for pics of boys in their flat caps and mummy in her new dress  x

Stacey - huge congratulations on your wedding !!! A wife now ! Welcome to the club ( hehe) and the very best of luck for your fast approaching cycle x

Love to all still reading xx


----------



## zoe25

Morning ladies!!!!

Stacey, congratulations!!!! So pleased your wedding went fabulously (and as for your mum's delightful comment I'd choose to ignore it! ) not long till tx, loads of luck x

Mrs rock, wow you seem to be busy busy with all sorts, glad your lumbar puncture wasn't as bad as you thought it would be, have you got the results yet?? Also pleased the scratch went ok too sounds like it should hurt doesn't it, glad it didn't though and woohooo to starting stims. Pleased E is all better too x

kt, hope your party went well yesterday and the outfits for sunday sound lovely.....eeeeek v excited for you (pleased dh is feeling a bit less pressure for the moment, hopefully let him enjoy the blessing even more)

Lolli, well done in db being happier and less distraught without you, you (as you all are) are doing such a marvellous job with her. Bit late but as for the soeaking and making animal noises and not animal names I think it's similar to the walking stuff, these little creatures will do what they want when they want and will not share their schedule with anyone 

Faith, hope all is good with you and you enjoy your maternity leave.

oooop little legs is stirring....love and hugs to you all ladies x x x


----------



## x-stacey-x

I don't know if this will work but this is a little pic of us before we left the hotel - as there was only two of us, 'selfies' in the mirror were our only way of taking pics! haha


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* many congratulations Hun and what a beautiful couple   this is the closest to raising a glass to you both 

*zoe* hiya, I am doing OK thank you  have had DH And DS home this week so have had company, next week they are back to routine so I am home alone  I have plenty todo and need the time to adjust by myself so should be good  hope you are OK?

*Mrs Rock* sending so much good vibes your way    have a lovely evening out for DHs birthday and yeah the curfew thing is 

*ladyKT* hope the blessing day goes really beautifully  their outfits sound so sweet 

Big hi to all, I am hoping to post more when I settle in to my new routine. Baby is very active. It's a shame this thread is so quiet now as would have liked to have shared lots about my baby on here  thank god for ** hey  xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Might be the last chance I get to post before Monday, got sooooo much stuff to do and not really enough time to do it!  

Lolli- how's things sweetie? Those flippin teeth made an appearance yet!?!  

Zoe- hey beautiful lady!   how's ya mums? Hope you're having a lovely time and she's looking after you  

Stacey- awww you both look gorgeous! How romantic running away to get married, did you feel like naughty children?   what did your famalam have to say about it?   

Faith-   you can share hunny, we're still lurking   

Anyway, love to everyone! I'll be back Monday if not on here, definitly on **!  

Xxxx


----------



## zoe25

Just a quick pop on.....

stacey, beautiful photo I love it, so many congratulations to you


----------



## lollipops

Stacey - what a gorgeous couple you are !!!!  Many congratulations to you both! I think it's so romantic that you got wed on your own!   




Faith - I know this threads like a ghost town    I miss everyone    all the mindless chatter and laughs we had. I know we have ******** but the group still doesn't "talk" like it use too. I'm very worried that those "old days" are long gone now     
Anyway, not long for you now!!! Your getting the best xmas present EVER!!!   


KT- I can't wait to see the photos of the boys blessing ! 
Can I ask, is the blessing happening in a church? Or is more like a naming ceremony than a christening? I only ask as I really want to do something for DB - but don't know if I could do a full on christening as we aren't overly religious. X


Zoe - how's you and the wonderful Archie? Been meaning to ask, do you still get much hassle from DH's daughters? X


Mrs R - how's the stimming going ? Oh, I so have everything crossed that this cycle works!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! Just sitting for 5 mins before finishing off getting ready for tomorrow  

Lolli- yes the blessing is in a church, we had the dilemma of 'do we don't we' for church, but dh wanted the boys christened and I really didn't so this was a good compromise   so its more like a naming ceremony just in a church, we've got 2 vicars doing the ceremony, funnily both are very relaxed on religion so it makes it slightly less painful for me   for me the day makes the 'godparents/support parents' more official and that's what I wanted to do for the boys


----------



## Mrs Rock

Morning!  I have some early morning free time because poor pickle is still asleep after being up late scared of the beeping fireworks!  I didn't see it coming at all and we had to cancel our night out which is gutting on so many levels, probably that babysitting arrangement will never happen again now   .  I didn't realise it would be fireworks display night (I should have, if I'd engaged brain) but also she slept right through it no problem last year.  This year she was crying and said "Noise!" about 85 times and I had to cuddle her for an hour until she got used to it all and relaxed.  



Stacey, I love that pic, thanks for posting.  You both look so chuffed    If it was just the two of you, who did you get to be witnesses?  What did you do afterwards?  Details please!  I am envisaging a luxury hotel and sighing.


Lollipops I had a humanist naming ceremony for E, it was great I recommend them.



KT lots of luck for the blessing today, hope it goes really well. am looking forward to seeing pics.  



Faithhope not long now, enjoy the rest and afternoon naps   


Zoe what happened about the meet up, is everything ok with you?  You asked after everyone else in your post but you didn't tell us how you are?  Hope you are having a nice time at your Mum's.  


Well the Dr did reduce my stims dose as I thought yesterday and I have a few more follicles growing than last time so very pleased with that.  Here's hoping very, very hard


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* great news that you have more follies this time Hun  how many more injections do you have? O bless her-they are quite scary when little ones don't understand the bangs 

*lollipops*  I know, I knew things would change but everyone said that they would still come here and post as its our place but they upped and left  I understand its hard when infertility is still raw for some, I know as I spent 3years on here feeling that rawness and even now being pregnant, my fears are still very much there and have not let go of the infertility tag I have. I can not wait for  and I bet DB is going to notice so much more this time around  DS is excited about Christmas but pretends he couldn't care less 

*ladyKT* hope today is a lovely day for you all  looking forward to seeing lots of pictures 

*zoe*  hope all is OK?

*bathbelle* you must be near 20 weeks now, how are you doing?

AFM-I am getting close to my due date now and having awful thoughts of what if it goes wrong now  I am terrified  I want this baby so much, have gone through so much to get here and now these horrid thoughts are making this time stressful. I try to be positive but it's so hard after all we have gone through. I think my anxiety is coming back and think I need to speak to the midwife about it on Wednesday.

I have 6 weeks of maternity leave until due date-what can I do to fill the time


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Mrsrock- poor little E   I'm sure they get louder, we don't normally hear the fireworks where we are but they felt like they were shaking the house last night!!! Such a shame you had to cancel your night out though    well done on your extra follies! That's great news! Here's some more  

Lolli- mrsrocks humanist ceremony did sound absolutely perfect, I would have had that or just a celebrant for a naming day at home in the garden if I'd had my way   and if we had the money!  

Faith-   try and relax hunny, take each day as it comes, and enjoy your time off, do things youve been meaning to do for ages, see people you havent seen for ages, Stay busy, don't let your anxiety ruin the last weeks of your pg, enjoy them!! it won't be long before you're squishing and loving your bubba so much that you won't have time for anything else    

Afm, we had a fantastic day yesterday, the service was lovely, very relaxed. The boys were so well behaved (little charmers   ) the whole day, lots of cake and drink   
The mil caused some trouble   dh said she's a liability!!! Lol


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ooooo KT what did the MIL do?  I enjoyed the photos on **, the boys looked adorable.  Am glad it went so well for you and you all had such a good day   .  Well done for getting it all organised.  Liked the Halloween pics too, you had a lot to organise last week but I just have one question for you:  how did you persuade the boys to keep their devil hoods up?  They looked so cute in thier costumes.  My little tiger will not wear hoods, hats, tights, gloves, slippers, boots, wellies or in fact any shoes except her pink ones and she also has 2 pairs of pyjamas which she has taken against for some reason.  She is getting more and more particular each day.  Help!!


Faithope I worked until 39 weeks and by that time I was exhausted so all I did really was rest (not actually sleep - that was in very short supply) and watch trashy TV for the two weeks I had left.  I did want to take my pram out for a spin but DH wouldn't let me lol!


Been for scan and bloods this morning and the follies are looking good still   .  Looking at egg collection probably a week today so still fairly early days.  They want me to come in for bloods every day now, I guess because with not downregging they have to keep a very close eye that you don't ovulate early.  Fine by me, would rather be montiored and know how things are going.


----------



## Faithope

Morning 

*KT* You are right  I have so much to get sorted and I would love to get on with painting all the wood work but I will hold back   I love the pictures and the cake! The boys are growing so fast 

*Mrs Rock*  I had the pram base up yesterday pushing it around the kitchen to try and decide which height setting I prefer it on    and need to practice how to put it up and down.. Sounds like they are really looking after you and I really hope this is it for you     I couldn't continue working-my SPD was getting so bad. Since I have had a week off, I already feel the difference  I get tired easily and afternoon naps are a godsend when needed 

I have put my first baby wash on-feels amazing


----------



## Mrs Rock

Faith oh SPD can be terrible.  I suffered with it badly from the December onwards and I was signed off by the GP to work from home from December to February when E was born as it was extremely painful to walk around, there was no way I could have commuted into London.  I am fortunate that my work can be arranged from home.  It wasn't ideal as I couldn't go to meetings but we made it work.  I agree there is a bit of a knack to collapsing the Vista but once you've got it, it'll be easy.


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* Took us awhile to realise that there is a white arrow mark on the right hand side of the handlebar part that has to disappear before it will collapse  I love the way you just undo the side lock and it flips open  I walked to and from work and as you can imagine, school is huge so plenty of walking while at work, so glad I'm not there now  I felt like an old woman 

I so want a baby carrier but DH said that we have a £700 pram and that will be carrying baby.. men just dont get it do they  I asked how much was I allowed to spend on a carrier and he said £30  I said an Ergo costs £100 and his eyes nearly popped out of his head


----------



## x-stacey-x

Afternoon you lovely lot! 

Kt - glad it all went well for you with the boys naming/christening ceremony. Any pics of the lovely little ones? 

Faith - how's everything going? Not long left now! If you want that carrier you get that carrier hehe women's prerogative and all that  

MrsRock - not sure where I've been but didn't realise how far along in your cycle you were!   I promise I will pay much closer attention now   We had a friend of mine and his boyfriend as witnesses, he recently moved up to London which was handy. Afterwards we went back to our hotel (luxury, just as you guessed) had some celebratory drinks in the bar, got changed and went and had a fabulous lunch and walked along the Thames taking in some lovely views. That evening just the two of us went for dinner at a Jamie Oliver restaurant that was directly opposite St Paul's Cathedral - we had the most fabulous day  

Zoe25 - hey hun hope things with you are good   Don't worry I've ignored Mum's comments, I actually haven't spoken to her at all since her wonderful comments.

All you other buds and blooms a big   

It's so quiet on here   Come back everyone!!  

AFM - so the stress of the wedding is now over (thank god, although there wasn't too much to stress over) still not talking to mum after her lovely comments and her making me and hubby homeless! 

Got a new little house to live in which we love and whilst we were away getting hitched the in-laws went over and put curtains up, bedsheets on, moved our furniture in etc   I've got great in-laws! 

Uni is stressing me out, I'm not great at the chemistry it's far too hard so I'm struggling a bit but the rest I love and am getting right into   

And finally tx is underway!! (I guess) Started norethisterone on 1st then start gonal f which I didn't have last time on around 10th(ish) then ec on around 22nd I think. Can't believe how quickly this cycle goes compared to the last one.  

That's about it from me xx


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* you are so right, I NEED a carrier  what lovely in laws you have  Chemistry  don't understand it one bit  and brilliant news you have started TX again


----------



## Mrs Rock

BathBelle, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Faithope

*bathbelle* The same comes from me too Hun, I really don't have the right words to say but want you to know that I am thinking of you  xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Thank you xxx

I've not been on here much recently - so much sh!t going on in my life atm!!! If I was writing a story people wouldn't believe me, it's been that bad !!

I am so lucky though I have my little Eddy bear and he is my world xxx


----------



## lollipops

Bathbelle -   so so sorry my lovely   truly I am   a million & one hugs to you    hold your beautiful Eddybear close


----------



## Mrs Rock

BathBelle I'm so glad you have Eddy bear too.  But we are here for you if you want to talk about things and we understand   


Been for another scan, follies are growing well and still more than last cycle.  Dose which started off at 450 is now reduced to 150 so am pleased I am responding.  I'm not quite over the hill yet, hopefully.  EC is likely to be Monday, praying that those follies contain eggs.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi girls  

Belle- again, I'm so so sorry for your loss   As many ktcuddles from me as you need sweetie   hold little Ed tight   and as always, we're here for you should you need anything  

Mrsrock- yay to your follies!   for those eggies!  

Stacey- how are you feeling hunny?  

Hi lolli & faith, and anyone reading


----------



## Ale40

*Bath* - I just left a message on ** to you.    Please, please, please, you are NOT alone. If there is anything I could help (also in practical terms, if you have any questions), please love, drop me a message here or at **.

I'll checking both accounts, looking for you.

You and Little Bean are not alone.

Love,

Alessandra


----------



## jack12

I too echo what ale says belle. No woman should be suffering the trauma that you are going through. My heart goes out to you and wish I was able to take some of the pain away. I hope you have lots of support over the next few weeks and I am here if you need anything at all. You are all in my thoughts and prayers xxxxx  

Love to you too Ale xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Belle I haven't stopped thinking about you for days   



Looking like EC may be on Monday, will find out this afternoon when I get my blood results.  Doctor is pleased with my response this time so am trying to keep positive.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi girls! 

Belle- as always... 

Mrsrock- so? How did you get on? Ec Monday?  I'm so pleased its going well


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yes, Monday, am happy as am shattered now and also would be much harder to cover at work on Tuesday, I don't want to have to tell my boss, as usual


----------



## x-stacey-x

Belle - I haven't been on in a while so only just read, I am so utterly and deeply sorry   sending you ALL the love and hugs in the World. I wish there was more I could say  

MrsRock - How did today go hun? 

KT, lolli, ale, faith - hope you are all well 

AFM - waiting on AF before I can start jabs which are due to start on Weds - think AF is keeping me waiting on purpose


----------



## hennups

Hello you gorgeous ladies. I'm trying to catch up after months not being on here. Some congrats are due! Yay! And Belle, I'm so sorry. Mrs rock, hope ec gone well. 
I'm going to put this page in my bookmarks to make sure I come back lots. 
Love you and miss you all
Sara
Xx


----------



## Ale40

Welcome back *Sara*  Wonderful to hear from you again.

I am also gilty of not having posted here much. It`svery hard. IF has been very hard on my DH. His depression changed to worse with "empty arms syndrom", and he does not want to adopt. One day I might do it, as I discovered it`s legally possible to be a single adoptive parent in a relationship.

But I invariably read the posts here every day 

*Belle* - Do you like chocolate? If so, where to I could send you some? 

*Stacey* - typical, just when we need AF  Little tip: get jiggy with DH, that seems to help many 

Love to all my beloved buds and blooms,

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Afternoon ladies! 

A rare moment for me to be sitting with a hot coffee   

Stacey- any sign of that blasted AF yet?? I agree with Ale, get jiggy with hubby!  

Mrsrock- any news on how those embies are doing sweetness?  

Hennups-   so wonderful to see you poppet! We want to know all your news!  

Ale- hello my lovely!  

Well Christmas is creeping up fast! What's everyone's plans this year?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello all!


Hennups nice to see you.  Many congrats on Caleigh's birth.


Ale I'm sorry to hear about DH's depression, I really sympathise.  My sister suffers from depression.  Very interesting about being able to adopt though.  Do you have any plans on that front so far?


Stacey hope you've been able to start jabs today.


KT no embie news, they don't take them out to look at them today.  I'm provisionally booked for ET tomorrow, but if there's 4 or more doing ok when they check them tomorrow morning we will delay ET until Saturday.  That would also be good as it would give time for the swelling to go down.  I'm hoping to have 3 back this time, if there are 3 good ones.  

I'm really looking forward to Christmas at home as for the past 2 years we have been away staying with family.  I even have Christmas pyjamas   .  Am just trying to plan E's birthday party as well, as the entertainer I wanted is already booked.  For February!  I think I have found someone else though, and now I need to book somewhere to have it as our lounge would be a tight squeeze.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock- 3!   WOW! Here's some extra   for your embies   Keep us posted either on here or on ** about tomorrow  

It must feel really bizzarre trying to organise little Es birthday already! 2!   I think I'm more shocked about the 2nd birthday than I was about the 1st!  

Christmas at home will be great, so exciting with little E opening prezzies   they understand so much more don't they! 
Where did you get your Christmas pjs? I'd like a pair, I've been looking for the boys too, might take a trip to primani


----------



## x-stacey-x

Afternoon girlies  

Hennups - lovely to hear from you   hope you're well 

Ale40 -   poor DH, must be tough you both. Let's hope he changes his mind in the future but it's also positive that you could adopt singlely (if that's a word)  

LadyKt - how are you my lovely? I see you're getting excited for Christmas   must be lovely with your little boys to buy for. What will Santa be bringing them? 

MrsRock - any news from the clinic? Did you go in for ET today? Exciting times!  

AFM - thanks for the 'jiggy' advice ladies - didn't work though   AF did final turn up yesterday (a day past the very last date it could) but clinic said I could still start jabs today. Feels weird to be doing this again, starting to feel a bit worried now. This cycle goes SO much faster than last time, got my final scan a week tomorrow and EC/ET booked for the 25th(ish) so only 11 days time! Bit freaked by all this change so quickly!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning!  

Stacey-   oooo bad af making you wait   glad it arrived just in the nick of time though!  it must feel quite scary for you poppet jumping back on the rolercoaster    it does seem like a very short protocol, although I'm sure if it were the long one you'd worry just as much   I found the short at lot less stress, it felt like something was always happening unlike all the waiting in the long. Don't worry hunny, we're here for you every step of the way  
And I'm fine thank you my lovely   I actually don't like Christmas day that much (there's just way too much over indulgence on every level) but I do love the magic of Christmas   and that's what I want the boys to be excited about   Hopefully Santa will be bringing them a ton of duplo   I'm sure they'll get spoilt


----------



## lollipops

Hennups - hello lovely lady   so lovely to see you back  how's things with your little lady?  

Stacey -   naughty AF !!! Always plays up when u least need it too  . Its happened to me before but it will come, I think our bodies are to sensitive to our anxieties and emotions.  
Short protocol will go so fast but maybe that's a good thing...less time to dwell on it all.  

Faith - not long now honey. Your xmas baby will soon be here :-D

Bathbelle - truly thinking of you everyday darling. ♥♡♥♡♥

Kt - Lee keeps trying to force duplo and lego and cars onto DB. But she's not interested ! ;-) she loves being outside and rolling in the dirt though so she's no princess girlie girl.
She's got a vintage wooden rocking horse for xmas and a Fisher Price ChooChoo animal train off us. We aren't getting her too much else as everyone else will go overboard and space is a premium at the min. 
She's got a wendy house of her Nannie which needs to go up on the decking outside - she will ♥ that. Shes mad on wendy houses ! But I bet on xmas day after alls been opened she will still only play with her fav toy in the world - Alfie ! Maybe we should just wrap him up in a box ! :-D 


What's everyone up to over xmas ? Staying at home? Staying with family? 

We are having xmas day at home & going for xmas dinner at the local pub with all the family. Then boxing day travelling down toEssex to spend a few days there.

X


----------



## lollipops

Mrs R -        


Lots of pma for those 11 EMBIES (  )


----------



## Faithope

Hiya,

*stacey* Good luck with this cycle, hopefully the nice, long break you have had will have had a positive impact on this one   

*KT* You are right, way too much over indulgence for one day! Over the years we have reined it right in, not spending half as much as we have in the past and going back to what christmas is about-Family, as well as the religious side if that's how it is.. Loving the Christmas PJ chat on **  I packed my christmas lounge pants for hospital but need a chirstmas nightie incase I need a CS.. seen any??

*lollipops* That is so sensible hun  DB will get plenty from family and friends, it will be Toys 'R' Us times 2 in yours on Christmas day 

*Ale* Massive  for you and DH xxx

*Mrs Rock* Very chuffed for your Rabies  

*Hiya to Hennups, Jack and any other Buds reading * 

AFM Had a very positive hospital visit yesterday. Consultant will not let me go over my due date (17th December) so baby boy will be here for Christmas  

This christmas will be totally different from any other we usually have  Plus we are now in the house rather than the flat so I get to have a garland on the fireplace, hang the stockings from it, wrap a garland around the bannister on the staircase and can play in the snow in the garden 

DH said he will cook this year  so I can just relax with baby 

DS is getting a Tablet-not an iPad! We are still unsure of what one to get but needs to be max of £100... any ideas?


----------



## x-stacey-x

Faith - Thanks hun I hope so too! All our doctors seem hopeful as we had a bfp last time but you just never know (as we all know). I'm a bit worried that I seem to have had a lot of good luck recently so it's bound to run out sometime but I'm hoping not just yet. The new house we have just moved into has a room perfect for a nursery and DH is aready referring to it as 'the baby's room' but I can't let myself believe that it could be possible yet. We will see in 3 weeks time I guess! 

Glad you had a good appointment and it's good news you won't go over your due date - bubba will definitely be here for Christmas!! So exciting  As for tablets I think the one show did some reviews of them last week or maybe the week before so it might be worth going on their website and seeing if the reviews were still there - I'm pretty sure they all voted for the new Tesco Hudl which is £119, it's supposed to be really good xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Lolli- aww I love the Wooden rocking horse! And so will little miss DB too I'm sure!   the boys have only just started to play with the duplo 'properly' and suddenly there's not quite enough of it!!!   it's great that Db loves the outdoors, the boys do too, they were chomping at the bit to get out and help daddy today  
And sounds like you've got a lovely Christmas day planned too, we go to the pub every other year as I always seem to do it, but this year we're staying at home, we're not having the traditional roast though we're having beef Wellington instead, dh favourite   my sister and family are coming down just after christmas and aunt and uncle from Barcelona are coming over on 2nd jan for a few days, can't wait to see them, they've not met the boys yet!!!   it's gonna be fun  

Faith- you are going to have the most fab christmas! Sooooo exciting that your little bubba boy will be here to complete your family for Christmas   who could ask for more?!?! I've got a samsung galaxy tab2 which is good, not sure how much it would have been because I got it free with my posh camera for my birthday, but I know they have got some great offers out there, have you looked on groupon Hun?
As for christmas, I think somewhere in amongst all the over indulgence of Christmas the magic gets lost, I'm trying to get that back because that's what Christmas is all about to me, and that's what I want the boys to know too  

Stacey-   that your run of good luck lasts sweetie and everything falls into place   how are you feeling? Had a scan yet poppet?  

Mrsrock- hey PUPO lady!  did you have any frosties hunny?  heres a ton of   for your very precious cargo, and lots of sticky glue too!   by the time you read this you'll only have 9 days left before otd that's only just over a week! Not long sweetie


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- just seen this android tablet on groupon... http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/special/gg-groupon-goods-global-gmb-h-4-1236/29721461 got to buy with in the next 2 days to get the deal though hunny 

/links


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Brilliant! Thanks hun, that's really helped  Once the boys realise what Christmas is all about then the magic will be there. I have a video of DS aged 9 I think, I saved for the year to buy him a big boy's bike, I hid it on the balcony, I wrapped up a helmet and a bike bell and pretended that we would have to wait until the following christmas for an actual bike. He cried abit so we opened more presents. Then I asked him to open the curtains and he saw the bike that Santa had bought him-he sobbed and just kept saying 'My very own bike' I had to go to the bathroom to cry as he was so overwhelmed. I will never forget that Christmas for as long as I live 

*stacey* I had BFP's from my FET's and the consultant at our clinic said I should see that as a great sign that my body can do it. You should take it as a good sign too, yes it doesn't always work but you need to stay positive and know it CAN and Does work. Sometimes you have to go through a lot of poop before jackpot    

*Mrs Rock* Ah you are PUPO hun!! Whoop whoop, hope the next week and a half goes really quick for you-keep us updated on here hun 

AFM-well there are no more 17th's of any month to pass to get to my due date, the next one IS my due date  Baby has quiet days which terrify me so I have to drink Lemonade to get him moving! Everyday is scary and anxiety is getting worse each day as I know how fast things can change. Went to DH's cousin's wedding yesterday and had lots of nice comments on the bump. DH's mum and step dad presented us with a cheque for £1,000 to buy baby items which is fab! We have yet to buy the cot and mattress as he won't be in it for awhile yet. So any cash is a great help


----------



## Mrs Rock

Gosh I haven't even started on Christmas presents yet, not for anybody    Had a bit too much on lately!    But I have started reading a book with E which explains about Father Christmas and she loves it.  She is basically talking like a little mini person now, you can have little conversations.  I asked her on Friday what she'd done at nursery and she thought for a minute and said "garden".  On her nursery diary sheet it told me that they'd played in the garden.  This morning she saw me yawn and said "Yawn!  Tired?"  Too cute   

Stacey I did short protocol this time and it was so much easier than long.  I hate the down regging part so much.  How is it going now with the injections?

In other news, we had an offer accepted on a house this morning.  Not counting on it too much yet as I know these things can go awry - it took a year and 3 different buyers for the sale of our flat to go through!, but am feeling very excited about it


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* yay on the house  are you moving far? Ah bless E, they are so cute at that age


----------



## jack12

well, where to start with this? Am feeling I need to come off FF after being on for some years now. I came on here to seek help with IF and then more recently on how to cope after losing jack and have made some wonderful and some very precious friends on here that I will never forget and hope to keep in contact with those on ******** who wish to. I am not going to say too much on why im leaving but suffice to say my hand has been forced somewhat in my decision.   I am very upset to be leaving this site as I also have a thread where I write to jack and I shall miss that very much too. It was my little place to remember him. All that remains for me to say is I love you all lots and thank you all for such love and support and for being there in the most terrible and wonderful parts of my life. I wish each of you your dreams to come true and to continue on your journeys the brave and wonderful women that you all are. 

Much love Jack12 xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Jack  why why why? This is awful news, why should you have to go? I don't understand  

Mrsrock- oh my goodness little E is soooo cute bless her   what a great idea about the Christmas book, I was looking at them today actually but didn't get one   not sure why   silly me   I haven't bought any Chrisy prezzies yet either, I've thought about it though   I did however buy me and the boys matching christmas jumpers  

Faith- not long now hunny, you can count the days!   and What a lovely gift from the mîl! Lucky girl! Glad you enjoyed the wedding Hun  
Ps, you're welcome!


----------



## Faithope

*KT* I am so counting the days  I need to see your Christmas Jumpers 

I am feeling 'out of sorts' didn't sleep well but this is the norm now, but feel sick and bump is heavy and sore. Have the midwife tomorrow morning so will mention it then. Getting very scared


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello buds and blooms

Just nipping in........

Belle no words just lots of hugs x x

Mrs Rock, everything cross E sounds a delight

Stacey can't remember if I said congrats on becoming a mrs, lots of luck thus coming cycle

Ladykt oh love duplo my little one is Lego mad!

Faithope yay on countdown to meeting your special man guessing you don't need Santa this year it's going to be magical

Jack12 oh honey why must you leave, you are amongst friends here who care for you 

Lolli how are you and DB

 and big hugs to all I missed


----------



## Faithope

*donna marie* I love Christmas time  but yes I think this year, Santa doesn't need to visit me  I have everything I could ever possibly want  xx


----------



## Faithope

just wrote a really long post and my laptop crashed!! so will have to shorten what I typed..

I am a carrier of a genetic condition-Marfan's Syndrome, I think I may have mentioned this before.. Anyway, I did ask my consultant when we could test the baby to find out if I have passed it on to him (DS has the condition). He wasn't sure, so my question went unanswered. I had a call from the clinic that deals in genetics and I asked this question. She explained that the cord blood can be tested so she is sending me a lab form out. Means that when baby is born, we need to remember to ask the midwife/doctor to take a sample for us. If not, then a mouth swab can be done when we attend the clinic in January. So it's good that we will find out very soon, rather than waiting until the signs start to show. Also means we can prepare for surgery.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Jack   

Only just managed to get to a PC to post.  I wish you wouldn't leave us, I don't understand why you feel you must and I will miss you xxxxxxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi girls,

Mrs Rock, congrats on being ppupo. He's speech is brilliant. We don't have many words yet. Well done on the offer too. We are negotiating for a house at the moment.

Stacey, how's stimms going? Do you have a date for ec?

Faith, good news about being able to test lo straight away xx

Kt, lol at the Christmas jumpers. I've told dh that I'm getting him and end matching jumpers, he's not impressed lol x

Donna, hello how are you?

Hennups, lovely to hear from you, and many congratulations xxx

Lolli, Christmas at the pub sounds fabulous, no washing up ;-)

Ale, did you mention that you were thinking of having more treatment soon? 

Jack, please don't leave hunni, we'll miss you xxx

Zoe, how's you?

Pray, you with us sweets?

I'm certain i've missed people off, I'm sorry, I'm on a new tablet and I can,t seem to scroll back very well. Apologies also for the typos the auto correct on this thing is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## BathBelle

Arrghh and then it posted before I'd finished!!!

Last month we saw a house we liked, we put a couple of offers on it but they were turned down so we decided to put ours on the market and see what happened. It was only on for just over a week when we got the scan results, so we took it off the market as we didn't want any viewings and the estate agent phoned around those that had viewed and those that are planned to say it was now off the market. Last Thursday the estate agent put a letter through the door to say that the had received an offer. It was a bit cheeky but it was from a cash buyer so we said no, anyway he came back with an offer just below the asking price so we've accepted. We have increased our offer on the house we liked but the agent can't get hold if one of the owners at the moment as he is overseas so hoping for an answer tomorrow but I think they are holding out for the asking price. Fingers crossed though!!!


----------



## Faithope

*Bathbelle* Fingers crossed for the house selling and buying  O the tablet makes life easier but yet so difficult  I write and it changes my words, so makes my posts make no sense  yet on my laptop, it just alerts me by underlining it. Which tablet do you have? xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hey Ladies,

Just a quick post from me - just got back from the clinic, had my final (and only) scan; ready to go on Monday. Doc seemed really happy with my response, said I had responded as if I had normal IVF instead of gentle so he was pleased and it's all go now.

Hope you're all well, I will keep trying to read and post occasionally whilst doing lots of biology and chemistry revision for upcoming exams and writing lab reports! :S  xx


----------



## Ale40

So it's EC next week for you *Stacey*? Eaks!

Good to hear you are right now busy - tbh I think this can make the rollercoaster ride feel more easy

All crossed for you    

Afternoon Buds and Blooms


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* that's great news  keep us up to date 

*Ale* hey you


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi everyone! Happy saturday!  

Faith- sounds like the Drs are keeping on top of things or you hunny   how did you're midwife appointment go? Can't remember if I read it or not    

Belle- How are you doing sweetness?   and hows gorgeous Ed? wow to The house! Fingers crossed it all happens!   re the jumpers, it's got to be done!   having said that, I won't be making a habit of it, this will be the first and only year  

Stacey- Wow   Monday! Tons of   all looking good! Let us know how you get on sweetness!  

Ale- how are you poppet? How's things?  

Hope everyone is ok? Worried about pray


----------



## Faithope

*lady KT* I didn't post on ** how midwife went so no you didn't miss it  I am measuring 36 +6 at 36 weeks  heart beat has slowed down to 136bpm but it does slow towards birth I am lead to believe? BP fine,urine fine. I was told to see midwife every week from now on so next Wednesday is the next one at 37 weeks, hospital the following week to get my induction date  you say that now about Christmas jumpers  they never used to be available as it was a 'trend' but at the mo make the most of the trend! Also makes great future embarrassing photos and for your kids to laugh at you in 20 years time 

    this morning  so I put VH1 Christmas songs on-has to be done


----------



## pray4a+

Hi girls,

So sorry I have been MIA and worrying everyone! Just not in a very good place at the moment. Really struggling to settle and sooooo homesick. But I have been reading and keeping up with news.

Faith - can't believe you are so close to meeting your gorgeous boy will be looking out for your news.

Belle - thinking about you everyday     

Kt - thank you special lady for your message   

Mrs R - everything crossed for you  

Lolli, Ale, Zoe and everyone else  

I am not going to promise to post often as my head is a bit all over the place but I do promise to read and Keep up with your news.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith-   could be anytime Hun! Sooooo exciting! And yes I'd thought about the embarrassing photos  

Pray-   always here for you beautiful lady!  

Mrsrock- how are you doing this morning my lovely?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi KT, I am ok thanks, though I am convinced it's a BFN on Weds, going to have a drink tonight.  Don't anyone tell me not to, I know my own body


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Mrsrock-       i hear ya sweetie, it ain't over yet though poppet


----------



## Faithope

*Mrs Rock* Thinking of you  let us know on here how OTD goes  

*Lady KT* DH has surprised me by saying he wants a proper christmas jumper  I got him a Mr Men Tshirt a couple of years ago and he's been wearing that (It says Mr Christmas on it and the Mr Man is shaped like a christmas tree  ) So need to visit Primarni at the weekend.

I am nervous to go out on my own so wait until someone can come out with me to town etc, 22 days to go


----------



## x-stacey-x

Just a quick one from me; had EC this morning on gas and air rather than actual sedation - SO much better! Got 6 eggs in the end which Doc was over the moon with for a gentle cycle and the embryologist said they all look good. She's going to call later to let us know how many they injected, then just 'the wait' until tomorrow to find out how they're getting on. I'm off for a nap before an afternoon of report writing and taking Ted to the vets - oh the glamour! 

Lots of love ladies xxx


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* Yay! Well done hun, 6 is great, hope you are feeling OK? Exciting  xx


----------



## lollipops

Stacey - fantastic news !!!!!!   really pleased for you   fingers crossed they all get jiggy  

Good luck at vets too - poor baby - what's up with him? 


Back later ladies. Just making tea x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening!

Faith- so when do you find out when you're being induced? I don't think you'll get that far  

Stacey- well done hunny! Hope you're feeling ok?   look forward to hearing your news tomorrow   

Lolli- how are you beautiful lady?   and how is your little lady too?


----------



## Martha Moo

Stacey 

Everything crossed for tomorrow's call

Hope they are getting jiggly tonight


----------



## Faithope

*KT* I find out next tuesday when induction day will be-I would rather go into labour on my own as I have read too many scary inducement stories  I am uncomfortable, I have backache and period type pains  The BH's are stopping me in my tracks-they are strong!

*stacey* Good Luck for your call, look forward to hearing your news  

*Mrs Rock* How are you feeling? xx

I had my hair cut after 8 months, my hairdresser is training to become a midwife so we spent ages chatting about baby and that she works a day a week up on the level where I will be having baby and she said if she's there she will try to get us a side room, now that would be luxury


----------



## x-stacey-x

Morning ladies, had a call yesterday afternoon 5 out of 6 were mature and high quality so all were injected - had 'the call' this morning all five are perfect! Can't believe it  they are going to leave them til tomorrow and see if there's a front runner if there is then I'll be in tomorrow if not they will go to Thursday instead. Will be back later to do personals, I feel bad like I've just been 'me,me,me' lately - just got to finish this biology report! :-( 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning! 

Donna-  

Faith- Oh exciting! I chose my induction day (the day before they were born) but I bet you have bubba before  

Stacey- fantastic news hunny! Come on embies!


----------



## Faithope

*stacey*  that's such great news, are you having one or two put back? Enjoy the biology report  and please don't feel bad for posting about your TX, that's what this site and your friends are for 

*KT* I hope so  if I could chose it will be 14th December, that's only 3 days before my due date.. before then I am going to try all the tricks they say work although I don't want to be nipple tweaking for hours on end-ouch 

Big hi to all the Bud's still reading


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- sounds like a plan!   The 14th is a good day anyway, it's my dh's birthday!   having said that it's a Saturday, our hospital would do inductions at the weekend


----------



## Faithope

*kt* O yes, I don't think they induce at weekends do they  would they do me a week early?? He is a porker after all


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- I'm sure they would, they did me 4 weeks early 'just because' , there was no medical reason that the boys should come early, I asked them to induce me because my I was in so much pain with my back I couldn't walk!


----------



## Faithope

O yes I could use my SPD as an excuse (although its not really as I have dead legs at night and spend half the night whinging to DH about how uncomfy I am   ) The sooner the better really. He is full term tomorrow   I feel like I have wished this pregnancy away as I am so anxious, my bump will be gone in less than 22 days and I will miss it when it's gone. While he's in there, he's all mine, I have to share cuddles soon


----------



## x-stacey-x

Biology report is all done so I'm back!   

Faith - how you getting on honey? Not long left SO exciting   It's almost DECEMBER!!

MrsRock - did I miss the outcome or is it tomorrow?? 

How's everyone's Christmas shopping going?? I'm yet to even think about it   
DH (that seems so weird now I know it's actually true) is super excited, he wants the tree up now - that's not happening yet! Think I might organise a uni Christmas dinner but that's as festive as I'm getting for now  

Quick question - have any of you heard of or had a hcg jab a week after trigger? I've got to do one on Saturday but have no idea why!   I will defo ask them when I go in for ET, I'm worried I'll have to wait longer to test as the hcg might show up positive - it's all a bit odd

Hope all the buds and blooms (just reading or actively chatting) are well - think of you all a lot! xx


----------



## Ale40

*Stacey*, the hcg jab is to help the embryo to implant hence the patient to be effectively pregnant. There isn't much study\evidence on that, but If I could, I would definitely go for it!

Love,

Ale


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* I'm doing fine hun, thank you for asking  Christmas tree is going up on saturday night 

Ok so today is a big day-I am FULL TERM    37 Weeks pregnant and 21 days to go! Dh noticed this morning that I seem to be leaking milk  is this normal Bud ladies with babies??


----------



## x-stacey-x

Just a quick one - heard from the clinic this morning, all 5 embies are still perfect and developing well. There's apparently no difference between them so we're leaving them until tomorrow now and fingers crossed I'll get some frosties too 

Gotta run, got a fabulous chemistry report to write  Bet you're all so jealous  x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening again! 

Ale- hello my lovely! How ya doing?  

Faith-     yay! Re milk, yes it is quite common Hun, you're sooooo gonna have that bubba soon!  

Stacey-        well done on 5 perfect embies hunny! That's just fantastic! Let us know! 
And as for Christmas shopping   I've got one prezzie for dh and one for me   I think we're going to sit down and write a list this weekend, as everyone knows I do lurrrrrve a good list   And dh just mentioned putting the Christmas tree up this weekend too, I think he may be in the Christmas spirit


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* good luck for today and  for frosties 

*KT* Lolli has beaten us to it!  her tree looks lush! I love a good list too, it drives everyone mad  and yep I hope baby is making his way too-midwife measured me yesterday and I am finally measuring my actual date for the first time in this pregnancy! His heartbeat is 130 BPM so slowing down, she said this is normal. He is 3/5th palpable, last week he was4/5ths so he is moving down 

Hi all xxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Thanks Faith - already losing hope though tbh as clinic called and said all embies doing well, still top quality but all still at 4cell when she would have preferred 6cell. She seems fine with it , I'm not. She gave us the option of 2 embies instead but I'm too worried after last time.


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* I understand completely but look at me, I had two put back, was expecting twins but one hung on  it doesn't always mean MC hun  I seem to only keep pregnancies that start as twin one's, DS is from a twin pregnancy so is DS2  They can change at a moments notice so they could catch up to be 6-8 cells. When are you expecting ET to be?


----------



## x-stacey-x

Thanks Faith you've made me feel a bit better   

I'm just worried because of our loss last time due to vanishing twin. I keep thinking if we had two put back and one didn't develop we would lose both again. It's tough isn't it   

DH said he wants just one put back but because they are all only 4cell this apparently reduces the chance of it working so if chances are increased with two I feel like that's the way to go but I'm so confused. I've been searching the net for success stories with 4cell 3day transfers - I'm driving myself mad already! ET is at 1:30pm today


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* Both mine had heartbeats at 7 weeks, then at 8 weeks and no bleeding, one had vanished. Yet with DS I had bleeding from 6 weeks until 11 weeks and had no idea there were twins in there. I always believe it's best to have two but it's a personal thing  Step away from google as there will be so many stories but this is YOUR story, things that are meant to be, will be


----------



## lollipops

Stacey - honey try not to get hung up on the cells !
I  had excellent quality 8 cells tranferred in both fresh and frozen but no luck.

Then on my last cycle I had ivf instead of icsi and only 2 embryos out of 4 fertilised and they were both poor quality, and low cells and put back on day 2 as lab wouldn't risk them being kept their any longer. And one of those poor quality, ,fragmented and low cell embryos is my daughter.

Sometimes a softer more natural approach to treatment doesn't always give textbook embryos but I really believe that the cells etc aren't the be and end of it all. Its the magic that happens inside your womb that matters xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Lolli - thank you hun you've given me hope 

I'm so sorry for moaning on this morning, I never anticipated second time round to be so much harder than the first time. But it's all done now, I'm officially pupo and our embie had moved on to 5cells when we arrived and 6cells just before they did the transfer.

As stupid as it is that made me feel slightly better   

Hope you are all ok, I'm going to stop going on now! Lol xx


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* YAY PUPO !!   now    thoughts coming your way xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi girls! 

Just a quickie, sorry I missed all the chat, looks like you were well looked after though Stacey   and a great big YAY to you being Pupo hunny! When's otd?   tons of      too!


----------



## x-stacey-x

KT - I was very well looked after   

I feel like a bit of a silly cow now for going on!  

OTD is 11th but because I've got a HCG jab to do on Sat I'm concerned I'll have to wait a bit longer - the nurse said "yeah you can hold off a few days if you like" as if I'm going to be able to do that!! I'll test on the 11th and see what it says


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Stacey- bless you   there are so many more thoughts in your head to be anxious about 2nd time round, classic case of ignorance would be bliss isn't it  I tested the day after my otd, partly because I was too scared incase it was bfn ( I liked the little bubble I was in) and to scared to test without dh there so waited for his day off, I think I'm a bit   though   I was in no hurry to be disapointed, luckily I wasn't!   lots of   and   and   for you my lovely


----------



## Ale40

Congratulations on being PUPO *stacey*!

   

So how many dreams are on board of Mothership? Also, which NHS clinic is this that gives HCG shots (I begged for one last time as self-funding patient at Homerton, but I get their usual NO as answer)...

*Faith* - not long for your Christmas present to arrive. Do you have a due date schuled?

*Belle* and *Mrs Rock* -  

Good morning and belated happy Thanksgiving B&Bs!

AFM - Feeling like a child just waiting to enrol on a second postgrad degree - eaks! Uni will probably reply only in January. I am back to Goethe (5 hours of German on Sats, ) until mid-january, then I'll be back to French. I'll put up our Xmas tree this Saturday, and have a wee thanksgiving sunday roast on sunday.

And... we got a bundle of tickets to the 2014 Worldcup! In my home town!   

Trouble is, the airfare is so blooming expensive we might not even go and might have to return the tickets to the games... DH is like a child and is all "la la la la la la" to that...  

How is everyone?

Another very important question: Does anyone now if Dr Who is back on saturdays?

Love,

Ale


----------



## x-stacey-x

Ale - thanks honey   I have just the one embie onboard DH was adamant it was the right thing to do and tbh I was welcome of a decision being made for me as I just couldn't decide! We're self-funding this cycle as it's only one NHS round here in Devon   We are on a 'gentle' protocol which includes the HCG as standard - I'm at Pensinsula Centre in Exeter. How exciting for your post-grad!! I'm hating my year 0 degree I just want to get stuck in with the midwifery already. How long will yours be and what are you hoping to do after you've completed it? xx


----------



## Ale40

I pray and hope Little Dream finds a nice fluffy place inside of Motherboard and to dive in and grow *Stacey*  

Mine will take two years. I hope it paves the way towards public administration or research\consulting field. If all goes well, I plan to do another one  And just spoke to a colleague who did the same two degrees and described them as "the best thing I have done in my life"...

HCG takes 5\6 days to vanish from the body, right? If so, my guess is that your OTD still is 14 days after transfer? 
It will be wonderful to finish 2013 with one more Baby B&B on the way


----------



## x-stacey-x

Your courses sound fab *Ale* I really hope they go well for you and that you enjoy them  I was concerned about this HCG business, the clinic didn't seem bothered when I tested (they obviously haven't been in our position) I do the HCG tomorrow so guess by next thurs/fri it should be gone? I think I'm due to test the following weds so hopefully it won't make too much difference - I'll be devastated thinking its BFP when its not really 

My Buds & Blooms how are you all? 

I think maybe I need to get with the times and join in with this ******** stuff, it's a bit lonely on here sometimes hehe


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all! 

Stupid me, thought I'd posted     

Ale- good for you hunny enrolling on another degree! Hope you manage o save the pennies fr the trip home too! How exciting!  

Stacey- how are you feeling hunny? Bearing up?     are you on ********  sweetness? 

Belle, mrsrock, lolli, Zoe, faith, and everyone reading  

Yay for Christmas trees going up at the weekend, ours is going up tonight, I'm looking after my friends little boy this afternoon and he's at that crawling/pulling everything stage


----------



## x-stacey-x

*LadyKt* - hi hun I'm doing ok thanks  was having a lot of weird feelings this time, didn't get anything last time so I'm feeling a bit apprehensive although today haven't had anything (who knows if that's good or bad!)  I am on ******** I'm Stacey Reed, look me up!  I'm friend's with peahead on there if that helps

How exciting for putting your tree up, bet the boys will love it and start getting all excitable  I think we may invest in a real one for a change this year although I have no idea where I will put it in the new house


----------



## zoe25

morning my lovely ladies!!  

finally got up to date and now don't have much time to post but here goes.....

mrs rock,     has your consultant got back to you yet love how much chatting E is doing   

stacey,    you are pupo, so pleased for you and how nice and funny to actually call dh a dh when he is one now   (ooh you should join **, be lovely to have you there x)

ladykt, think we're off to get our tree tonight too, have to get used to everyone up here calling father christmas, santa, really stumble on it but archie will be soo confused otherwise bless him, think I already confuse half the north east by refusing to be called mam and mammy  

ale, well done you with your 2nd post grad course and your german and french, I'm very impressed by your commitment to studies   

faithope, not long left now, what a lovely special christmas you will have  

lolli, love your christmas tree and the gate for protection  

belle, ooooh have you heard back on the house yet

someone rudely interrupted me at work so any other information has fallen out of my head, sorry ladies   

x x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Stacey- I found you!   I'll add you to our ** group too hunny   so hard not to think about all the different 'feelings' happening,   that it's all very positive  

Zoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!- hello my lovely!   How's you and your gorgeous little fella? I have the father Christmas/Santa issue   I would call him father chrstmas but they have a sign that says 'Santa please stop here' and ome other 'Santa' stuff


----------



## Faithope

Hello 

*stacey* Is it OK to friend you? xx

*zoe* How are you? Yes not long now 

*KT* That is a confusing one isn't it  DS went into a right rant the other day when we were putting up the tree-he said he couldn't believe we lied to him for 12 years about Father Christmas (I don't know what he means   ) and said he's going to tell his brother that he's not real-well, charming! I told him that's cruel and that he's not to do it, I think he's winding me up...

Well delivery man came and bought the cot mattress and a playmat/gym thing  next delivery is the actual cot, bouncer and Ewan the Sheep and Ewan the Sheep cuddly blanky thing 

Hospital tomorrow for THE date


----------



## x-stacey-x

*Faith* - sounds like you have almost all the deliveries you need except baby  omg you find out 'The Date' tomorrow that's so exciting!! Of course you can friend me  *Kt* has added me to the group on there  was just looking through the photos, they are so lovely and how amazing to finally put actual names and faces together!!


----------



## zoe25

definitely father christmas in my head  

ooooh exciting day tomorrow then faith


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith- oh your cheeky Ds!   yay for all your deliveries! So exciting, can't wait to hear when your little bubba is arriving too! 

Stacey-


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Faith!!!!! When's your bubba coming??


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Induction booked for my due date (17th)  But I am fully engaged and hope he arrives before then.. I have to go into hospital at 4pm and they will start with the gel as long as they have a bed  No word on ** please as I am only telling certain people as DH doesn't need constant texts from everyone on the 17th


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

OMG I'm soooooo flipping excited for you hunny         I won't say a word   still think you'll have him before then!   you'll have to text me if you go into labour (because you wont have anything better to do   ) so I can be extra excited!!!


----------



## Faithope

*kt*  yeah I can text you  think mum in law nearly let cat out of the bag but cos its my due date I doubt peeps will get it  so I'm having a baby  OMG !!!!


----------



## lollipops

Yay !!! Super excited for you hun !!! Really am chuffed. He will be here before xmas no matter what   

Lets hope he gets a move on so hes in your arms sooner rather than later. But these babies only ever come when they come!  

Pleaseeeeee let us know the second you have had him......


----------



## Faithope

*lolli* do you want my mobile number? I can text you in hospital then as my mobile is Jurassic-I can't ******** or Internet on mine(well I could if I set it up 4 years ago when I got my phone ) I will hint for a smart phone for my birthday 

I have had really strong BHs in the last 24 hours, had a dream I had my show and didn't have to get up for the loo for the first time this pregnancy 

The midwife commented that my bump was hard and asked if it was like that normally, it is, so I think it's all baby and not much water but saying that he s still managing to turn from left to right! Tinker 

Not long til   wahoo!!!

How are you doing *stacey* ?


----------



## Ale40

Morning B&Bs  

*Faith* - How wonderfully exciting! you are in my thoughts and prayers to Mother Nature    let me know on ** if you want my mobile number.

*Stacey* - I also have all crossed 2014 is going to be a blessed year of your life  

AFM - Christmas tree is up! I Couldn't resist and bought some more baubles & John Lewis (a couple of 20xpack for a fiver ones)  Love, love, love being back to Goethe Insitut. My colleagues are very nice but not quite as sociable as the last bunch... I'm enjoying it a lot as it's my last term for a long-time - this is a very expensive language course, and I must save more towards the degree in Sep...

Love to all,

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls! 

Ale- Yay for christmas tree going up! And new baubles    we could do with a few more on our tree   hope you and dh are well?  

Lolli- hello gorgeous lady!  

Faith- I'm happy to to update the girls on your bubba news on b&b ** if you just want to text just one of us?


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hey ladies hope you're all well,

Just a quick one from me, I feel I need a stiff talking to; I have been worried about this hcg jab I did on Saturday and whether I would end up with a false positive so I decided to put my mind at rest and do a test today hoping to see a negative - that's exactly what I got and now I'm convinced it will stay that way   Why did I bother doing that?? I need telling off please xx


----------



## Faithope

*KT* Yes thanks hun, that would be kind of you xx

*stacey* You still have a week to go until OTD havent you?? At least you know that the HCG is out of your system so the HPT you do on OTD will be the real result


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Stacey    Oh hunny it plays havoc with your thoughts doesn't it   As faith said hcg must be out of your system but remember its still too early to pick up the hcg from being pg hunny   a lot can happen in 5/6 days, that's why we have that all important OTD         for you hunny! Now stay away from the tests!


----------



## lollipops

Stacey - oh dear the 2ww is torturous !!! But its far too early to see any result yet. So yes at least the hgc jab isnt in your system  but please don't loose hope. Many ladies can have a bfn a day before otd and a bfp on otd ! Days matter in the world of the 2ww. Hugs  

Faith - yes pass on your number then one of us can spread the news once baby is here   eek !!!  


Ale - your a busy bee lady ! Great you have the tree up too !   how are you ? X 

Afm - im in a sleep free world at the minute  so feel in a complete daze most of the time !!! 

Please please sleep while u can Faith !!!!


----------



## Faithope

*lollipops* Sleep? what's that? I was up in the night several times with the lovely runs, needing a wee and not being able to get comfy as baby likes to wedge himself under a rib and it hurts  he is already training me!  I will ** you my number too  I thought I had everyones when we met up last december but didn't  Does DB have a daytime nap?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Arfnoon! 

Stacey- how are you sweetness?


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hey kt hun I'm ok thanks, currently listening to some relaxation music on youtube - my friend swears by it and thinks I need a positivity boost. I must say I feel very relaxed   trying to stay hopeful for this week   how ru and your lovely boys? x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Aww well if you're relaxed it must be working   You sound more positive too Hun which is good   I have everything crossed for you poppet   as always...a bucket load of  
we're all fine thanks, introduced the boys to Wii dance today, soooooooo funny!


----------



## Faithope

So for those that don't already know   I had jack Gordon William t on 7th December weighing in at 7lb 11 3/4oz after a 7 hour labour, I will write a birth announcement sometime soon in the correct thread but for now just wanted to let you know xxx


----------



## pray4a+

Congratulations Faith, so thrilled for you and DH, and welcome to the word Jack           the best early Christmas pressie ever.


----------



## lollipops

Congratulations again karen.

I bet you can't quite believe he's here !!! Its a bizarre bubble at first - but an amazing bubble at the same time   

Well done you on such a quick birth   look forward to hearing more from you hun  xxx

Pray - how the devil are you hun ? Feeling anymore settled now? Hows bubbas ? X


----------



## zoe25

faith, congratulations again too, fantastic and lovely photo's     

pray, ah lovely to "see" you, yes how are things going with you and lovely Jessica and James?  

kt, love the idea of the boys and wii dance, archie was dancing around enough just at seeing the christmas tree with the lights on this morning   

stacey, fingers and toes crossed and hope you are keeping as relaxed as you can be  

lolli,   morning my love, how's you?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Faith- huge congratulations again hunny   beautiful picture!  

Pray- lovely to see you as always!  

Lolli- how's you hunny? Any progress with DB and her sleeping? 

Zoe- Hey my lovely! What's occurrin'?   bless Archie  

Stacey- I will say it here and on **...good luck for tomorrow poppet, everything crossed for you sweetie


----------



## x-stacey-x

Morning ladies,

*Faith* Congratulations, he is just gorgeous! 

As you probably all would have seen on **, today was my OTD and I got  can't believe it, really surprised but so happy and also so worried now! This worry really never goes away does it?? I feel I've gone  but going to try to relax and take each day as it comes and see what happens. Clinic are sending me a date for my 7 week scan - it's going to be a fun Christmas waiting for that!


----------



## Ale40

We'll be here to support you all the way *Stacey*!

Keep on groing Little Bean!

    


Good morning B&Bs   

Lots of love,

Ale


----------



## lollipops

Stay positive and strong stacey. 
I remember waiting for that 1st early scan and it feels like forever. But you always sound such a busy bee so through yourself into that uni work and into Christmas and it will be here before you know it. 
Congrats again hun ...

All here to help you through it x


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* that is fantastic!! I need to rejoin the ** groups  xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello b&bs

Wow am away for a few days and what awesome news I come back to

Huge congrats to Stacey so happy pleased for you

Faithope mega congrats on the safe arrival of jack 

What an amazing early chridtmas present 

Donna


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi Ladies hope we're all doing ok - can't believe Christmas is next week!!! So excited  Got a date through for first scan; New Year's Eve - usually the most disappointing day night of the year, I'm hoping this year is different!

Quick question - after you got your BFP's did you poas again before first scan? I've got it in my head my BFP was just an evap line or something and I don't know whether to poas again beforehand or whether it might worry me if the line isn't any darker. Am I rambling like a mad woman hehe


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Hope everyone is safe and well

Everyone finished Christmas shopping no me neither lol

Stacey I didn't poas as I had a bfn on otd positive on bloods I got bloods repeated twice though just to be sure was too scared to poas in case it burst my bubble so to speak.

Faithope how are you and little Jack

Kt how are you and the boys are they excited 

Hope all buds and blooms are ok

Donna


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* I did POAS for afew days after OTD but did take it with a pinch of salt as I did this on my MC in 2010 where they were really dark but baby had died  Do one and then leave it at that hun  Great date for a scan 

*Donna Marie* All finished with the christmas shopping-did it all before Jack arrived, thank goodness as the weather is awful, I am sore and Jack feeds every 5 minutes  We are doing well thank you  loving every single precious second as it goes so fast.. Hope you finsih your shopping soon, 7 days and counting!!


----------



## lollipops

Stacey - I tested regularly after my BFP. Every couple of days!    


I was convinced I was making it up or that something would go wrong so I stupidly tested every other day. 


I even begged my doctor to take blood test too confirm I was pregnant. Which she kindly did. 


Then I got to my 7week scan, all was fine and you think that would be it with the pregnancy tests wouldn't you ? 


Ermm,, no    


I carried on doing 2 a week and then I hit 9 weeks, took a test and it can back with a very faint line. I was hystical, I complete mess. 
I booked a private scan in for later that day and LO and behold baby was fine.
The sonographer told me off though, said that once your hgc levels hit an all time high then standard pregnancy tests can't handle it , and often the hormone level is that high they can't read it , so therefore they can give out faint or even blank readings.
She told me she was surprised I even got to 9 weeks before the pregnancy tests started going AWOL. 


So please, if you do feel you need the reassurance of another preg test, remember not to get into the habit I did of regularly using them to ease the nerves, as ultimately it caused us great stress and upset....and not to mention a huge hole in DH's wallet !!!


----------



## hennups

Wow!!!

Humongous congrats to faith and Stacey! Such amazing news for both of you. 

Lots of love to everyone 
Xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

I couldn't help it - I bought two more tests and did one yesterday - got the strongest line I've had so far but today I'm really down. Dunno what's wrong with me; my (.)(.)s are not as sore as they were and I'm trying not to look into things too much but you all know what it's like it's so hard and scan day seems so far away! I was on top of the world a couple of dad ago but now I'm just terrified :-(

Anyway, how is everyone else? All done Christmas shopping and making preparations? Because of tx and the wedding and moving house were officially not buying presents this year and were going to the in-laws for dinner so I officially have zero to do and it's very odd, I'm actually a little bored! Haha


----------



## Faithope

*Hennups* Thank you hun, hope you and baby are doing well ? xx

*stacey* If you read my diary in the ICSI diary section, you will see I had a mini melt down around the same stage of the BFP as you, I totaly lost it  but I was still pregnant  bear in mind that symptoms come and go, as the hormones level and rise. You will comtinue to feel like this until the baby moves  Hope this helps and it's always good to post here to say how you are feeling


----------



## pray4a+

Just popping in to wish all the special B&B's a wonderful Christmas and a New Year where lots of dreams come true. Love to all . Anna xxx


----------



## Faithope

To you all xxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## Ale40

Big hello from Germany, my lovely B&Bs   

I hope you all had a well deserving Christmas, whatever shape and form you did dream of it 

The weather is quite fair here (thank Crunchy for that!), it feels like Spring  

I hope none of you are affected by the heavy rain... Has it stopped?

I'll be back to Britannia on the 1 Jan - lets get in 2004 with the right foot!!!

All the finest and best to all of us in the coming year!

Hope and love to all,

Ale


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

HAPPY NEW YEAR BEAUTIFUL LADIES! 

Sorry I haven't had a chance to read back, but I just wanted to say...I hope 2014 brings you joy and happiness, and all your wishes come true    

Lots of love to everyone!


----------



## hennups

How is everyone going? Hope babies, bumps and beautiful ladies are keeping well and busy. 

Lots of love to everyone
Xxxx


----------



## Ale40

Hello B&Bs!!!

 

How's everyone??

Hello *Hennups*!!! So nice to hear from you again! I'm a bit p** off with uni (London) - I applied for a place at a postgrad degree two and a half months ago and haven't heard from them yet...   I call only to speak to an answer machine. Can't wait to start it!

How are you


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi Ladies hope you're all well. Just thought I'd post on here to make sure you're all ok and just to say I have my 12 week scan a week on Wednesday feels so odd saying that never thought I'd make it passed 10 weeks and here I am at 11 (not much further on I know) will let you know how it goes xx


----------



## Ale40

Lots of good vibes your way Stacey


----------



## Faithope

*stacey*  how exciting  has a lil bump appeared yet? I am sure all is good in there, can't wait for an update xx

*Ale* Hello lovely  what are you studying??

*Hennups* Hiya hun  hows you and lil baby girl? xx

Hello to all the buds 

AFM Jack is growing by the day, have already started talking about doing FET with our last 2 frosties, DH wanted to do it this year  but I want to wait until next year, my body is still a mess from Jacks birth..


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi beautiful ladies! 

Hennups- how are you and your beautiful girl doing?  

Ale- hows you?  hope you manage to actually speak to someone at the uni soon Hun! Annoying isn't it  

Stacey- good luck with your 12 week scan Hun    have you told everyone yet or are you waiting for that scan?  

Faith- FET  this year   oh my! Cute pics of jack on ** Hun  

Afm- a rude awakening from the snot monster hence the reason I'm awake at this silly hour! Can't remember the last time the boys woke me up this early   going to try and get back to sleep before dh decides to get up and make a load of noise in an hour!!


----------



## Ale40

*LadyKtcuddles* - Oh now, I hope managed to get a bit of sleep\rest...  How are the child-minder services going? 

I think the uni misplaced my reference letters I had to resend them all  . But after three months of my pestering them they finally offered me a place!!   I'll start in mid-September. But as I have access to past exams and some of the studying material, I am extra-officially start studying this Saturday. I'll be working full-time, studying part-time and the degree will be self-funded (in the region of GBP 6,000) so I can't afford to waste any time 

*Stacey* - I definitely owe you a box of choccies! Where shall I ship them to? I'm waiting for instructions  

*Faith* - I agree with the one year rest. You and your family gain time to love and settle with Jack, your body gains some precious recovery time. I'm back to study Economics  How are things with your big boy?

Love to all my B&Bs,

Ale


----------



## hennups

Hi all
We are both well thank you. Caleigh is a star. She is so happy and fun. She's weaning and loving food. She's moved from her cosy hammock into her big cot the last 3 nights so we are back to more than one waking a night, but otherwise fab! And 6 months old now!!!

Ale - great news about uni! Well done! X
Stacey - fx for scan but how wonderful to be going to a 12 week scan! X
Faith - I can't imagine having two little ones at the moment and am slightly going off the idea of having another at all!!! I just don't cope without sleep! Hope your wee one is doing well x 
KT - related to that, I don't know how you do it but I do hope you've managed some proper sleep! X

Take care, lots of love
Xxx


----------



## hennups

Hope you don't mind me sharing.

Very large picture of me and my little girl! Xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hennups- what a beautiful beautiful picture of you both! And so so happy    she's a real cutie


----------



## lollipops

Awwwwww she's v beautiful hennups ! Look at that beaming smile ( from both of you !!!)   Thankyou for sharing  


Back later for personals.  

Got a poorly baby ! Again !!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Lolli- hi Hun! What's up with little DB? Poor little lamb   hope it's not going to stop you going out on the razz dazz tonight?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hennups

Beautiful piccy

Hope everyone is doing ok

Stacey look forward to hearing your scan news

Omg February already 

Lolli hope db is ok

Take care all

Donna


----------



## zoe25

Fabulous photo hennups and what a beauty your girl is x x

Hi to everyone else, will read back tomorrow, can't believe how long it's been!  x x x


----------



## smile 26

Hi ladies hope you are all well, not been on here for ages, I try and pop in when able I love to see how you are all doing, something in my head told me to pop in over the last few days.
Mrs R- am I right in thinking it was your little ladies 2nd birthday a few days ago?? Hope she had a fab day it just goes by Sooo fast doesn't it I trust you all enjoyed yourselves x
Stacey- how's it all going Hope you are feeling ok and not finding things too difficult x
Faithope- how is the beautiful Jack doing? How are you? Hope you had a nice birth experience x
Donna Marie- how's everything your end?x
Lady's- how are those not so little boys getting on how do you manage juggling things around?x
Lollipops- how's your little one? X
For everyone I have missed huge apologies hope you are all well be great to hear from you all soon, 
AFM- from my end, not a lot has been happening really unless you count having a 2nd baby girl in September Emily and then selling our house 8weeks after then moving in with my parents as we have bought a new build and its not going to be ready until end of April at the latest, so now things are beginning to settle down, and we are finding a new routine, both girls give me so much joy I feel so blessed every time I look at them xox


----------



## smile 26

Hennups- what a gorgeous picture of you both such a beautiful smile, it made me well up  x
Zoe- hope you're well it's been too long hasn't it. X
Ale40- how's the extra studying going?x
Apologies for two posts for some reason it wouldn't show me this page before  X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Smile- hello lovely! Huge congratulations on the birth Emily! Wow what a little miracle! And happy birthday to Katie, when are you celebrating? 28th or 1st??   
We're good thanks, my cheeky mini mischiefs are brilliant, bringing me more and more fun and love with every day that passes. Lots of other 'stuff' going on but too boring and long to bother talking about, will let ou know if anything interesting happens!   

Hi to all you other beautiful ladies   hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Faithope

*smile* Lovely to see you posting, I thought I would give up FF after Jack was born but it's become part of me as it's been a huge source of help and support  Jack is doing great, he's now 3 months old and 13lb of lovelyness! The birth was quick, painful and traumatic afterwards but he's my little miracle and I would do it all again tomorrow if I could  Congrats on baby Emily  and well done you for moving so soon aswell!

*LadyKT*  Offload here anytime hun 

*Hennups* O she is just adorable!! what a beautiful smile and you look so very happy 

Big hello to all the Buds 

AFM I am finally healed from Jack's birth, I am still BF which I am very proud of  Didn't think I would ever be able to do it, there were days when I wanted to give up but glad I didn't. As for sleep, I haven't really for the last 3 months  but he's so worth it, all 13lb of him


----------



## lollipops

Hello all  

Kt - feel free to off load and have a wee moan if it helps   your two little cheeky chops are adorable - I bet everyday is a new adventure with them  

Faith - sleep ?! What's that again ?   you will get it back just takes some babies a while to realise how good sleep feels   bless jack - he's scrummy , love seeing pics of him on ** . Glad feeding is going well - he's a dinky little duckling   well done mummy bear on the feeding  

Smile - congratulations on the new baby !!! Welcome to the world Emily. And wow wee you've been busy with moving and stuff too !!! Talk about all or nothing   


Afm - we are doing well . Darcey-Bella is 20 months old now. Wow where's that gone   I feel incredibly blessed to have her and thank my stars every day for being so lucky. 
She's a bundle of energy, a complete live wire, the most stubborn and willful child I know and does completely push my buttons some days but I wouldn't have her any other way ( honest  
If toddler tantrums are like this at 20 months then bring on the terrible 2's !!!   
But for all her wild ways shes the most loving,  cuddley , smiley and funny person in my life! I can't and won't ask for anything more  

Been a bit quiet on here for a long while but nice to know people still read and post. Its wonderful having ******** for us all but here is our special little place


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi Ladies I've just read back a few pages and realised I never got back to you all about my 12 week scan - everything was fine, baby was very wiggly and perfect. I'm 17 weeks today and bump is starting to come along nicely, never thought I'd be so excited and happy to get fat!  

How's everyone else? Hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## Faithope

*stacey* it's not fat, it's baby bump  I miss my bump, it made me feel so amazing and knowing I didn't have to share jack was lovely. Not long until your 20 week scan-are you going to find out the sex? What will you do about studying to be a midwife? Xx

I'm abit peeved because dh booked tickets to see Ricky gervais in may. He asked if I wanted to go and I said I would see nearer the time as I am exculsively bf jack on demand. The last time I tried to express for a bottle to take out with us, jack screamed for boob and when I latched him on, nothing came out so had to use the bottle. Also I am not ready to leave him as it stands at the moment. Yet dh asked his mum and dad to babysit! They are so excited and when I said I wasn't sure I wanted to go, I'm being questioned by them, they have even said they will pay for the tickets...


----------



## smile 26

Hi ladies, just popping in while I have 5minutes.
Faithope-  well done on exclusively BF I am too with Emily, it does get easier I promise, I'm finding it difficult at times now as I'm trying to wean her off bit by bit and on to 3meals a day, we have good days and bad days, I've got to prepare us both for my return to work which shall be in the next few months, I work days and have 2 night shifts a month so thought it would be best to start now. How do you feel about expressing a few nights in a row from one boob whilst Jack is on the other, and then be out the room or even downstairs expressing on the night you get DH to try giving Jack a bottle and settling him down, it may be hard for you, but may help you relax more about going out to see Ricky Gervais in May if you know Jack will take a feed NOT from you? It will do you both the world of good to have a little time to yourselves even if it is for a few hours Xox hope you manage to work something out hun 

X-stacey-x great to hear from you fabulous news that little bambino is growing nicely I shall look forward to updates Xox 

Lollipops- Katie has now turned 2 we celebrated on the 1st March seemed appropriate as she was born at 13:36 (29/02/12) so as it was after midday thought it's closer to 1st. She definitely lets us know what the terrible twos are all about lol. Sometimes it is just so funny the things they get so upset about you find yourself hiding the laughter :
 glad you're still posting are we friends on ********? Send me an inbox if not be great to keep in contact there too as it's easier to access ******** for me, that goes for the rest of you lovely ladies too.
Kt- glad you are doing so well they really are a blessing aren't they children make every day worth getting up for  

AFM- finally get the keys to our new house 2weeks on Friday yeyyyyy been a long time coming, we are so grateful to my parents for being so kind and asking us to stay, been able to save money so we can get the things we need like curtains, blinds etc so excited. For all you other ladies I may have missed hope all is well xox


----------



## lollipops

Smile : yay to the keys to the house   how exciting and what fab parents you have  
Wow to your eldest being 2 !! Did she have a fabulous birthday? Don't get me started on tantrums lord knows we have our fair share here with mine   my daughters a force to be reckoned with thats for sure  
It is funny how the tinest things can wind them up   its a fun age though - loads of fun and laughter in between those toddler tantrums  
Whats your name for ** and I'll look you up  xx


----------



## Faithope

To you all xxxxxxx


----------



## hennups

Just checking in to say hi! 
Stacey - woohoo!!! What wonderful bump news!
Smile - lovely to see you and huge congrats!
Lolli, kt, faith - lots of love to you all too. 

Just a quickie from me. Caleigh and I have had rotten colds and it's messed up her sleeping through - and therefore mine too! So must get off to sleep before I'm rudely awoken!! 

Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi hennups.


Ugh, feel better soon . Colds and blocked noses and nasty coughs are rough on little ones. I hope once she's all better again you can re establish the sleeping through.
 


How's everyone else on here? X


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening all   I am here! And I have read back but my brain is like a sieve at the mo  
Lots of love to everyone!


----------



## zoe25

Morning all! Hennups lovely to see you and hope you and caleigh are feeling well and healthy now x

Morning to everyone else too, wonder who else views this often Been ages since I posted, always seem to chatter elsewhere!

x x x


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't posted for ages!! I have been reading though although it's extremely quiet on here now (I'm guessing it's all the kiddies keeping you all busy)  

Just a quick update from me - everything has gone great with this pregnancy, I'm almost 38 weeks now so we're playing the waiting game! Due on 18th but have a sweep already booked in for 13th and if no luck from that I'm being induced on my due date. Apparently this is standard practice at my hospital with IVF babies; I'm hoping baby comes on it's own beforehand as I don't like the idea of induction but baby's safe arrival is all I really care about (obviously)

Would love to know how you're all doing too!! Hope you're all enjoying our lovely Summer  xx


----------



## Faithope

So excited for you *stacey*!! Other ladies BFP's go so fast  are you all ready? Bet you are glad it's cooling down alittle xx


----------



## Ale40

Aww, can't wait to hear about the arrival of the little one Stacey  I hope all is all right in your world  

   Hello everyone!


----------



## Faithope

*Ale*  What's happening with you? Are you still studying? xx

Hi to anyone still reading xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Faithope - All ready and waiting; just want baby here now feels like it's been a long time coming (I guess 8 years is quite a long time!) Pram is finally coming tomorrow after Mothercare messed everything up and took it off my babyplan order. 

I've just noticed your signature - OMG!!!!!!! How are you feeling 

Ale - I will post once baby has arrived, I still think it's going to be the full 2 more weeks  
How are things going with you? 

Hope everyone else is well  (if anyone else is still reading) xx


----------



## Faithope

*stacey*  Thank you hun  I don't rate Mothercare when it comes to big purchases. My friend bought a mothercare pram and after only 5 months use, she has had to send it back twice to be repaired and each time they take your pram away for 28 days to get it fixed. They give dirty, mouldy replacement prams that are well past there useage  Your's isn't a Mothercare make though is it so you should be fine  xx


----------



## lollipops

Wow Karen!!   
Just logged on for the first time in a while and saw this news! Amazing! Tx or natural Hun? Either way it's lovely news! ( and omg your hands will be full!!!   ) 




Stacey- omg full term already! Anytime now my lovely    Are you all set? Well as set as you can be for a tiny new baby that will steal your heart away   
Trust me , nothing can prepare you for what's about to happen! Your going on a whole new rollercoaster very soon, the one called motherhood. And it's amazing, beautiful, tiring, exhausting, all comsuming but above all the bestest feeling in the whole wide world   


Hey lovely Ale!!      How are you doing lovely?


Hennups- how's that little bundle of joy doing? 


Much love to all xx


----------



## Faithope

I was blissfully enjoying being a mummy to Jack and the teenager of course, getting a routine in place and getting more DH and I time and well..nature seems to have stepped in. We had plans for TX next year but even that was too early for me   Long way to go yet but very excited about it all


----------



## lollipops

It will be tough I expect but its obviously meant to be   here's to a happy pregnancy.  X


----------



## hennups

Hi everyone! Any news? Xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Hennups* How are you doing? How is Caleigh?

My news is I have been very lucky to get a natural BFP 8 months after Jack was born. He turned 1 at the weekend, the year went so fast! New baby may have Downs as my 20 week anomaly scan showed a thickened Nuchal Fold, meant to be under 6mm but bubba's has measured over 6mm. Have had a scan to confirm the measurement. Will be rescanned at 30 weeks to check baby's bowel as this will show echogeneic if baby has Down's. Baby is moving lots and on the scan looks just like Jack did. We are team Cream this time 

 Here's the new baby scan

DS1 is enjoying his apprenticeship and learning all about trees 

Hope all the other Buds are doing well,  is coming!

xx


----------



## hennups

Massive congrats Faith! Aren't 1 year olds mental?! We are debating whether to 'try' again. Not for a while yet I think though. I love my sleep too much and Caleigh is very good at it on the while!
Caleigh is great fun. On the move. All the time. But so clever and such fun!
Big hugs and merry Christmas evetyone 
Xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi Ladies hope you all had a fabulous christmas and new year - just realised I haven't been on in such a long time! Suppose I should pick up where I last left off - I now have a little boy called Rupert who is the love of my life! He will be 6 months old next week and is such a joy to have in my life. That's all that's really been going on with me but I guess a baby takes up a lot of time haha 

How is everyone? Would love to hear how you are all getting on xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hello beautiful ladies!

So sorry I haven't been on for nearly a year, how the time has flown! Work's been keeping me busy, and when I'm not working I'm spending as much quality time with our gorgeous boys   
I haven't forgotten about you  
Hope everyone, including little ones are all well? Big hugs to all! 

Xxxx


----------



## Faithope

Hiya to whoever is reading still  

Nearly 34 weeks, almost fully cooked   can't wait to meet my miracle baby. Time goes so fast, am trying to take in every moment with my two boys before I am mummy to 3 children  

When I joined in 2011, never did I think that 4 years later I would have had my IVF baby and a natural BFP. Just goes to show, nobody knows what life has in store for them.


----------



## jack12

faithhope have tried to make contact with you over the last month or two but heard nothing so shall assume you do not want me to. One can only try for so long eh?  

ladyktcuddles heeelllllllooooo.......cu on bookface   xxx


----------



## Faithope

*jack12* Things were made difficult for me in Jack's pregnancy, being told/asked/requested what I could and couldn't say/ask (it hurt more than any of you realise). So when I got my natural BFP and again, finding out even after I left the ** groups, that my BFP was something certain people (not everyone I understand that) 'didn't want to hear', I made the decision, for self preservation, to un friend and move on. This time, I can post what I want and not have the fear I am upsetting anyone. My BFP has been welcomed and celebrated, even by ladies who have suffered 6+MC's and I haven't felt like I can't share baby news, scan pictures etc. I do understand how difficult my BFP (I am not the only one to have had a Natural BFP within the Buds group) must be to some but at the same time, I have been through one hell of a journey to be where I am today. I miss the Buds and Blooms groups. But I can post here and not fear upsetting or being told what I can and can not post. Hope you understand where I am coming from.


----------



## Ale40

Just checking if the forum still exists.

Hello everyone 

Love

Ale - now more active on ********.


----------



## hennups

Hi ladies! 
Do you all connect on ********?

Faith, I totally get that about natural pregnancies. 4 years we TTC. Then Isla was still born but she was natural. You think that's your one chance to be a mum. And then bam. Another natural pregnancy. And now I have a toddler!

We all have our own journeys but I tell you what, THIS group was my lifeline back then.

Thank you everyone for that xxx

Name removed & Edited by Admin re ******** Groups *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325705.msg5889212;topicseen#msg5889212


----------



## Faithope

*Hennups* Are you going to try again? Toddler stage is scary  Jack is into everything!! He wants anything he's not allowed to have..  He can climb the stairs, with ease. He loves the Twirly Woos  i will search for you on ** 

AFM I am a week away from due date  this pregnancy has gone so fast. I am measuring 39 weeks, heart beat is fine and no signs of an early baby this time


----------



## hennups

Oh fab news Faith! I don't think we will have another actually. We like our lives and I really love my sleep! Still can't get rid of all my maternity stuff or the baby hammock mind you! 

Good luck with your last week!
Xxx


----------



## Faithope

Hope everyone is doing well and had a good Christmas x happy new year ladies xx


----------



## hennups

Hello lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Faithope

Hello,

Hope you are all keeping well? It's a shame this thread isn't very active anymore   it would be nice to see where you are all at xx

Having had a horrendous MMC in January, I am 10+3 with my 8th pregnancy, hopefully 4 th baby   Mentally things are very difficult but taking it day by day. Jack is 3 this year and George is 15 months. Both are doing good. Jacks speech is very slow in coming but hoping nursery will encourage the talking. Thomas is now 18 and doing well at college. 

It would be nice to hear from you all xx


----------



## lollipops

Good luck with this pregnancy Faithope and so sorry to read about your miscarriage in January.  X


----------



## Faithope

Thank you lollipops   Hope you and Darcey are keeping well x


----------



## lollipops

Yes thank you . First time I've been on here in a few years. 
Reminds me of all the charter we use to have on this thread. 
Lovely to read it all back 

Hope you and your family are well and congrats again on being pregnant x


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies xx

Miss all the chat.

My icsi miracle has Autism. Something we weren't expecting but from age 2 things started to jump out at us. Diagnosis has been quick and life has been turned on its head but Jack is still my Jack. He's such a happy ray of sunshine.

His brother George appears to be developing normally so hoping there's no concerns with him.

Due baby in less than 4 weeks time. I'm juggling many plates but so very blessed and take things as they come.

Happy New year to all that still read x


----------



## lollipops

Faithhope, 


I'm pleased Jack got reviewed and diagnosed relatively quickly. How are u all doing now?


----------



## Faithope

Hey Lollipops

How are you? Darcy must have started school now? Where does the time go? 

we are ok. Jack is doing ok, lots of changes up ahead but taking a day at a time.

G has started nursery. He is a very independent little boy.

Big son has left home

baby is now 8 months old this week. 

life is full on but wouldn't change it ever.

xx


----------



## lollipops

Goodness me, your life must be crazy with 3 little ones and one big one and one husband   


All credit to you there   


Yep baby girl isn't a baby any more and loving year 1 at school, she's a proper little girl now who thinks she knows everything    I do tell her she's wrong and mother knows best


----------



## Faithope

Good luck with that one, mines 19 and still thinks he knows better


----------

